# Wii #0529 - Dairantou Smash Brothers X (Japan)



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0620^^

*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned*

* - This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz and apparently works.  Find out how to get this ISO to work on your modchip in this topic.*


----------



## illumina (Feb 4, 2008)

nfo doesn't seem to be working. Is this dual layer?


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

NFO is not yet available...dunno much about this release.
Is this the Dual-Layer dump?...


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably DL... otherwise totally pointless, right?


----------



## theman69 (Feb 4, 2008)

ITS GO TIME BABY

NFo isnt working


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 4, 2008)

this has to be the dual layer dump or there wouldn't be a reason to post it I would think, now we just have to wait for it to be posted somewhere.

And some of us have to wait for the wiikey update.


----------



## illumina (Feb 4, 2008)

It would make sense, yeah. Just need the wii-key update now.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 4, 2008)

let's head to the garden of MADNESS


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 4, 2008)

cvn-dsbx


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Feb 4, 2008)

It is dual layer

Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD is DVD5 
This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz.
Enjoy


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

whats about wiikey?


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

*NFO uploaded*

Enjoy guys


----------



## Railgun (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, finaly its released


----------



## katsuce (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(iNFiNiTY @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> It is dual layer
> 
> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_INTERNAL_JAP_WII-TMD is DVD5
> This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz.
> Enjoy



great


----------



## smealum (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## Reckless (Feb 4, 2008)

waitin for wiikey update here...


----------



## SinR (Feb 4, 2008)

*waits for mass bannings of "WHERE CAN I GET SSBB?!?????!"*

now to actually FIND it... then find a DL Disc around here someplace


----------



## Teun (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah my burner is Dual Layer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah well, I'll wait for the US or EU release..


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 4, 2008)

lol, why should I download the japanese DVD9 ISO when the wiikey update will come in 1 or 2 weeks or maybe never and the US release is coming in 4 weeks. I could hit me in the nuts for choosing the wiikey ... They suck so much I can't believe ...


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 4, 2008)

does anyone know if this release works on wiinja deluxe?


----------



## Link00y (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> lol, why should I download the japanese DVD9 ISO when the wiikey update will come in 1 or 2 weeks or maybe never and the US release is coming in 4 weeks. I could hit me in the nuts for choosing the wiikey ... They suck so much I can't believe ...



I wouldn't be that harsh.. at the time most of us chose WiiKey nobody could have expected that. And calm down: 532 releases work on WiiKey, now release 533 does not yet but I am sure it'll work out!


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> lol, why should I download the japanese DVD9 ISO when the wiikey update will come in 1 or 2 weeks or maybe never and the US release is coming in 4 weeks. I could hit me in the nuts for choosing the wiikey ... They suck so much I can't believe ...



calm down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 maybe the release will work with wiikey? we don't know, so just wait and help yourself with a cup of tea =)


----------



## hanman (Feb 4, 2008)

sweet! i guess i'll go ahead and get this ready for the Wiikey update, however long that may take.

on second thought, i've got the stuff to switch to YAOSM, so i think i'll just do that.


----------



## blindmessiah (Feb 4, 2008)

I knew it will be released today (somehow). Specialy for that I bought DL Verbatim disc.
Now just waiting for Wiikey team.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

We're sure about it not working on Wiikey?

NFO doesn't denies nor confirm that... So maybe like the DVD5 rip it could just work.

Afterall Wiikey Team still hadn't got the game back when they said they were working on it. Maybe the backup one just works.


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

It says this game is 8gb in size 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think that's the largest Wii game to date...

Anyways, I wouldn't doubt the Wiikey team is working on this (they did in a day for SMG, no doubt they're working on this as we speak)...I wouldn't test it out if I were you noobs, as it may possibly brick your Wii.


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> It says this game is 8gb in size
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DL-DVD's have 8.5 GB, so it's no surprise


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice news =)
So does anybody know what program can burn DL backups???

Thx in advance


----------



## Flame060 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, it's a DVD9 (DL-DVD) so it'll be 8 and a half gigs or so.
Now I just gotta find where this is floating around.


----------



## forza11 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> We're sure about it not working on Wiikey?
> 
> NFO doesn't denies nor confirm that... So maybe like the DVD5 rip it could just work.
> 
> Afterall Wiikey Team still hadn't got the game back when they said they were working on it. Maybe the backup one just works.



it wont work since the current wiikey firmware just doesn't support dual layer. So no way in hell it will ever work for any dual layer disc, untill the wiikey team comes with a firmware update.... V2.0DL perhaps


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Nice news =)
> So does anybody know what program can burn DL backups???
> 
> Thx in advance



They're the same as the DVD5-Backups - just bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So you can burn it with Nero, IMGBurn or whatever you want.


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, why should I download the japanese DVD9 ISO when the wiikey update will come in 1 or 2 weeks or maybe never and the US release is coming in 4 weeks. I could hit me in the nuts for choosing the wiikey ... They suck so much I can't believe ...
> ...



Yes you right , normally the last update was claiming to bring wiikey compatible with dvd 9  so why would this game will not work , we should wait someone to test it .


----------



## NiGHtS (Feb 4, 2008)

Hang on. The last wiikey update states that it supports Dual layer support. =/


----------



## Zed03 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Thax @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Hang on. The last wiikey update states that it supports Dual layer support. =/



For GameCube mode.


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



But maybe the Wiikey could just read the first of the two layers ('cause every wiigame until Brawl had been DVD5) - we dont know, we have to wait.


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 4, 2008)

I've heard rumors out of Japan that a Dual Layer backup of SSBB does, indeed, work on Wiikey but the original doesn't.  I guess we'll have to wait for someone to test it.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice news =)
> ...



Thx alot for the answer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But does IMGBurn and Nero put the correct files in the correct layer?

If I read u'r answer right.. I believe so =)
But is this sure?


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Nice news =)
> So does anybody know what program can burn DL backups???
> 
> Thx in advance



Nero or Alcohol 120%

 Google search for 'image burning software'


:facepalm:


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(florkie2000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



To be honest we wasn't sure cyclowiz would have been make it work either in dvd 9 , since caravan only tried it on cyclowiz we should wait  wiikey test , but if cyclowiz make it work i doubt wiikey will not .


----------



## ad0 (Feb 4, 2008)

Whether it supports DL or not, it is a good idea to start downloading now. It is a really big file so it'll maybe take a couple of days, until then the update will maybe be out. 

So now to the finding of the file :/


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



Sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I burn both, my X360-Backups (DVD9) and my Wii-Backups (DVD5) with IMGBurn - everything you need is just the right blank disc.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...




Well thx for taking the last doubt =)
Now i just need to find somebody i know with DVD9 burner =) And the game ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thx


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(forza11 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We're sure about it not working on Wiikey?
> ...


Exactly what I thought. Let's hope it's real.


----------



## Volkov (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(forza11 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We're sure about it not working on Wiikey?
> ...



Lies.  How come people with wiikey can play dual layer discs full with gcn games?  It doesn't read the pressed ssbx disc, that doesn't mean it won't be able to run a burned copy.  It's a different process....

Just wait and see...


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I've heard rumors out of Japan that a Dual Layer backup of SSBB does, indeed, work on Wiikey but the original doesn't.Â I guess we'll have to wait for someone to test it.Â




Weird =)
What would make the difference on a retail version and the backup??? Both are DVD9...
But perhaps wiikey doesnt like the used media of the retail version


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 4, 2008)

My guess is that the game will boot on the Wiikey, but like the DVD5 rip, the game will crash when it tries to read from the second layer. So until an Wiikey update comes out, this'll probably play no differently than the DVD5 version.

Regardless, I'm glad I'm rocking a Cyclowiz.


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Weird =)
> What would make the difference on a retail version and the backup??? Both are DVD9...
> But perhaps wiikey doesnt like the used media of the retail version



It's not weird at all.  You're talking about two different boot methods for originals and backups.

The sources I'm getting from Japan indicate that, in their testing, DVD+R DL worked better than DVD-R DL.  And, yes, some Wii consoles are having problems reading even the original DL disc.  I'm sure one more people get their hands on this release full testing with various chips and media types will be done.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 4, 2008)

according to what I read, wiikey cannot play DL WiiDVDs, but supports DL DVD ROMS...

anyway, let's wait until someone tests it, and maybe some clarifications by the wiikey team


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 4, 2008)

waiting to find this one


----------



## zif (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope this can be brickblocked.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(trent_fox @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> My guess is that the game will boot on the Wiikey, but like the DVD5 rip, the game will crash when it tries to read from the second layer. So until an Wiikey update comes out, this'll probably play no differently than the DVD5 version.
> 
> Regardless, I'm glad I'm rocking a Cyclowiz.


And why it should crash? There's *no evidence* Wiikey doesn't support DVD9 games, but there's evidence that it supports DVD9 full of GC games. So if it can read GC games after the first layer, it can probably read the second layer of SSBB.

The retail copy doesn't work probably because of something directly created to block it from working on Wiikey systems.


----------



## djxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Whats happened to wiikey.cn web site?
Have they changed there address.....If anyone has it could they post it please


----------



## ad0 (Feb 4, 2008)

So it's not allowed to post links to torrents and such?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Whats happened to wiikey.cn web site?
> Have they changed there address.....If anyone has it could they post it please
> 
> They have shutted it down because of repeated DDOS attacks from another drivechip team...
> ...


ABSOLUTELY NOT, if you don't want to be banned


----------



## Flame060 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(djxxx @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Whats happened to wiikey.cn web site?
> Have they changed there address.....If anyone has it could they post it please



A new law in China passed, making modchips illegal.  So they had to offically shut down.  They made it open source before they went though.  So they aren't the only people working on it...if the original team is working on it anymore at all.
This also means that there wont be any more wiikeys being made.  There has always been imitation wiikeys though, and they work just fine.  Other modchips in the future may prove to be much better and more supported.  They may already be, I dunno, I only tend to keep up with wiikey news, not others.


----------



## Flame060 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> They have shutted it down because of repeated DDOS attacks from another drivechip team...
> 
> Now they only host files that are available as direct links.
> BTW, they're still in active contact with scene sites, so they're far from dead.




Where are you getting your information from?  Because thats very diffrent from what I heard.


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 4, 2008)

... what about the ENGLISH release?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Flame060 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


March 09, according to GameFAQs.


----------



## thehoff (Feb 4, 2008)

does D2Ckey work?


----------



## Elfish (Feb 4, 2008)

yay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i wonder when the wiikey will release an update


----------



## da_rula (Feb 4, 2008)

Ah, very nice progress. So the scene is now able to rip Dual Layer Discs. Way to go


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Elfish @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> yay
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait till someone test it on wiikey , nothing can say that the game will not work .


----------



## xiaNaix (Feb 4, 2008)

The amount of mis-information regarding the Wiikey Team is hilarious.  The Wiikey site was shut down because they got tired of having to re-install everything after getting hacked numerous times.  Any further Wiikey news or updates will now be posted on WiiNewz instead.


----------



## Spider-Blaster (Feb 4, 2008)

Go thx!


----------



## No Limitz (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm taking it that if you managed to get the other half of the rip (The "Single Layer" version) to work you don't need to do anymore work to get this full DL version running?
(Modchip firmware aside)


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

has anyone actually tested this on WiiKey? i know its sort of a lost cause but....


----------



## matthiasc (Feb 4, 2008)

I can confirm that I do not know if it's true that the game does NOT work with Wiikey!


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I can confirm that I do now know if it's true that the game does NOT work with Wiikey!


aaahhhhhhh  :'(


----------



## El Xando (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
Anyway, I have some questions about the single layer dump:
1. Why can't I get my GameCube controllers working?
2. Why didn't winning event 20 unlock Jigglypuff?
3. Does anyone else find after they kill Wario in event 4 there is no success screen and eventually you just kill yourself out of boredom?


----------



## Dirtie (Feb 4, 2008)

EDIT never mind


----------



## BoneMonkey (Feb 4, 2008)

Finally a PROPER release


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I can confirm that I do not know if it's true that the game does NOT work with Wiikey!


wow a bit of a slip-up.

douche... some people are actually going to believe you because they read before your edit.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Killakae @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> has anyone actually tested this on WiiKey? i know its sort of a lost cause but....



wiinewz says there's a rumor claiming that the DL backup DOES WORK on wiikey, but that it's still a *RUMOR *at the moment. wait a couple more hours until someone downloads and burns a copy to try it out


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> The amount of mis-information regarding the Wiikey Team is hilarious.Â The Wiikey site was shut down because they got tired of having to re-install everything after getting hacked numerous times.Â Any further Wiikey news or updates will now be posted on WiiNewz instead.






THE PROPHET HAS SPOKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seriously though xiaNaix is the man.  To all you new gbatemp posters, don't argue with him/her.  You'll just make yourself look stupid.


XiaNaix => Can we awesome that the wiikey support team will be distributing any updates through wiinewz?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

So...how are these releases usually found?

Google? Newsgroups...I never understood newsgroups, anyone care to explain?


----------



## Flame060 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sigh, I'm still having trouble finding anything.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> The amount of mis-information regarding the Wiikey Team is hilarious.Â The Wiikey site was shut down because they got tired of having to re-install everything after getting hacked numerous times.Â Any further Wiikey news or updates will now be posted on WiiNewz instead.


So I was right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to know that WiiNewz is in contact with the Team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's wait for some serious report of the backup on Wiikey...


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 4, 2008)

read this:
http://wii.ign.com/articles/849/849072p1.html


----------



## ecdsds (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(eternity575 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> read this:
> http://wii.ign.com/articles/849/849072p1.html



OLD!!


----------



## mingy83 (Feb 4, 2008)

Funny how all these new members always sign up in the past day or two and ask where to find releases with a pm or ask how to use newsgroups and on top of that they are so damn impatient heh. I reccomend using google to answer most of your questions. People are way too lazy nowadays always wantin to be spoonfed.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(xiaNaix @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of mis-information regarding the Wiikey Team is hilarious.Â The Wiikey site was shut down because they got tired of having to re-install everything after getting hacked numerous times.Â Any further Wiikey news or updates will now be posted on WiiNewz instead.
> ...



Well... It's good that the Wiikey users werent left in the dust 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Even tough i like cyclo better =)
But this game should be enjoyable on every modchip


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(mingy83 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Funny how all these new members always sign up in the past day or two and ask where to find releases with a pm or ask how to use newsgroups heh. I reccomend using google to answer most of your questions. Damn are people lazy nowadays always wantin to be spoonfed.Â


That's not fair.

I just asked what newsgroup means.

>_>


----------



## Kruce (Feb 4, 2008)

*edit: Disregard this, the release was the 5GB version mislabelled. Still waiting.


----------



## El Xando (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> Anyway, I have some questions about the single layer dump:
> 1. Why can't I get my GameCube controllers working?
> 2. Why didn't winning event 20 unlock Jigglypuff?
> 3. Does anyone else find after they kill Wario in event 4 there is no success screen and eventually you just kill yourself out of boredom?


Answer please


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 4, 2008)

Cool.. but I'll wait for the US version.. Is this working on D2CKey?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome.. It's finally released, but I'm already half way through of getting the single layer version.. I might as well play with SL and then wait for the US release. US release is a month away.

We still need to update the firmware to 3.1 for Dual Layer version right? And use the 15% trick if possible?

I haven't seen anyone mention it yet.. but it works on D2Ckey or Argon right..? I plan to mod my Wii soon, but not sure if I should go with Argon.


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> ...



Fuck off please


----------



## ecdsds (Feb 4, 2008)

The wario mission is the one on Pits stadium, right?

Smash the ground and success will come.

My GC controls are working


----------



## sebaash (Feb 4, 2008)

ohhhh is great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now i wait for a while for more info


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> ...


1. Mine work
2. That is the incorrect way to unlock Jigglypuff, you have to play 350 vs matches (Although there is another way).
3. Never happened to me and I've done almost every event (Did the 'ultimate battle' no40 on my first try on hardest difficulty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and haven't encountered any freezing at all in the DVD5 game except in the end of classic mode and Subspace Emissary.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems like it will be aviable tommorow or even tonight =)

And after that Torrents and free hosting sites will come =)


----------



## Scorpin200 (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there really any point in getting this since the us version should be out soon? I mean certain Japanese games you get because it wont come to the us or will take too long, and this game is a fighting game with no english.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there really any point in getting this since the us version should be out soon? I mean certain Japanese games you get because it wont come to the us or will take too long, and this game is a fighting game with no english.




Well... For PAL user it would make sense =) Since there isnt much reading going on in the different game modes it would make no difference to get the NTSC U version... Only if u want to read about the different charas and stuff...
But the SSE mode doesnt involve anything to read.. ANd so does the classic mode =)
So why wait?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there really any point in getting this since the us version should be out soon? I mean certain Japanese games you get because it wont come to the us or will take too long, and this game is a fighting game with no english.



Exactly, so why bother buying the American game?


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 4, 2008)

If We are all waiting on an update from wiikey wont it make more sense for us to just wait for the US release as it will be in english, and, as much as i feel my japananese is improving, lol, i feel the game would have a more complete feel if the menus were in english.

just my personal opinion, no idea when its being released over in the states, think i heard march or april, but hey, beats june/july over here in sunny ol' england


----------



## Whizz (Feb 4, 2008)

I'll just wait for the US release, which is likely to work on PAL aswell. By that time the Wiikey update should be out aswell (did anyone test it with the current version?).


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

i got a big? whats the best dl disk to buy ??? this is the first dl wii game.. now i know dl gc games have been used on the wii so need some input before i go to the store.. 

i like the white sony dvd+r for dvd 5 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i wonder if sony dvd+r dl r just as good


----------



## THRILLHO (Feb 4, 2008)

people say verbatim dvd-r is the best way to go... personally i dont know


----------



## goat6574 (Feb 4, 2008)

so should we brickblock or just burn it straight up if we've already got the dvd5 working?(mp3 trick)


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

well i had the verbatim dvd-r dvd5 disks and they sucked about half of my burns didnt work so i kinda dont want to use them


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

stupid ? does gbatemp have an irc channel?


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(goat6574 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> so should we brickblock or just burn it straight up if we've already got the dvd5 working?(mp3 trick)



It is currently not known if brickblocker works on a DL iso...
But i believe if it does you just apply it and are ready to go=)
For those who didnt do the 15% trick and updatet all the way.. Just go for it =)


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there really any point in getting this since the us version should be out soon? I mean certain Japanese games you get because it wont come to the us or will take too long, and this game is a fighting game with no english.


i enjoy playing games a month before they come out here.


----------



## maxpouliot (Feb 4, 2008)

Is there a way to play this and not get duplicate channels?


----------



## sekhu (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(maxpouliot @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there a way to play this and not get duplicate channels?



I don't know if it's still relevant with THIS release, but try to do the metroid trick it's been mentioned a billion times. just search


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Is there really any point in getting this since the us version should be out soon? I mean certain Japanese games you get because it wont come to the us or will take too long, and this game is a fighting game with no english.



Brawl is not multilingual.

Imagine if you will, that there are folks out there that can understand both Japanese and English, and would like to have the option between the two. 
There are of course subtle differences like Earthbound not being in the "Masterpieces" in the US release.


Also being the only kid on the block with Brawl months in advance. This is especially true for Europeans; this is the internet, not the US.


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

So...no one has found it yet?

Just yes or no. =)


----------



## maniacripper (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So...no one has found it yet?
> 
> Just yes or no. =)




stfu

some people read these threads to get information about the release, not to read 100 posts of people begging about where to find the game or asking a question thats been answered a million times


----------



## AeroScap (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmm what if you already got dual channels from say like US pokemon stadium and you put in SL SSBB would there before 4 channels (2 US 2 jap) or would there only ever be two>?


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(maniacripper @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So...no one has found it yet?
> ...


Wait...what?
Just asking something. Lrn2growup


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(maniacripper @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


If someone is asking if it's out yet, doesn't that count as information?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(maniacripper @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



Please stop spamming. He could have asked in a normal way, but he does have a point.

If someone found it, you'll be sure to read it here. No doubt about that.


----------



## apiXx (Feb 4, 2008)

Omg dude just stfu and have patience it will be on usenet tomorrow


----------



## Behemoth88 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(AeroScap @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Hmm what if you already got dual channels from say like US pokemon stadium and you put in SL SSBB would there before 4 channels (2 US 2 jap) or would there only ever be two>?


yes, you will have 4 channels (2jap and 2 us).


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Xplosivv @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So...no one has found it yet?
> 
> Just yes or no. =)


It's not against the rules or illegal to ask if something is 'out.'

However it's only on GBAtemp because it's out there somewhere. Release groups can't just say they have it and upload it somewhere later.

It's out there somewhere, but the general populace doesn't have access to topsites.


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(apiXx @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Omg dude just stfu and have patience it will be on usenet tomorrow


Alright, I will 'stfu'. But not because you asked so nicely. It's because someone else asked it nicely, so in the future, use 'nice' English please.


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Feb 4, 2008)

I was wondering, if someone release Brawl's second layer, people who already have the first layer could build the full iso using Nekokabu's Wii/GC Raw Image Dumper Ver.0.05 with the method posted at Wiinewz homepage:

1. Dump first layer with DVD Dumper (Wiikey DVD Dumper, SD Backup Utility etc. )

2. Use this app to dump the second layer.

3. Create a raw image of the 2nd layer using bundled unscrambler.exe

4. Connect the two images using the command copy /b 1st.iso+2nd.iso swashx.iso

5. You should now have a 8,511,160,320 byte image.


What you think? Would be a lot better than downloading the the whole iso.


----------



## tatanga (Feb 4, 2008)

I hope Brickblocker works with this release so we can keep using the 15% trick and avoid duplicate channels.

From what I've seen, the DL iso is just the layer 1 iso and layer 2 iso merged together into one. Seeing how the update partition is on the first track, I assume WBB should work.


If the above is right, it would also be cool if someone released only layer 2, so people with the 1st layer DVD5 iso wouldn't have to download the whole think again.

*EDIT:* HiroshiYamauchi apparently posted basically the exact same think right before I did! How weird is that?


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 4, 2008)

e: i was just thinking scene, nevermind


----------



## Xplosivv (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(tatanga @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I hope Brickblocker works with this release so we can keep using the 15% trick and avoid duplicate channels.
> 
> From what I've seen, the DL iso is just the layer 1 iso and layer 2 iso merged together into one. Seeing how the update partition is on the first track, I assume WBB should work.
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

http://microcenter.com/search_results_e.ph...facturer_title=

which one ???? should i buy? lol i have no clue
im thinking the dvd+r dl memorex


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is not about what media to buy. Take that somewhere else.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 4, 2008)

Woo! 33 days left of NTSC
who's with me?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> This thread is not about what media to buy. Take that somewhere else.


ya ur rite and i did think about that .. but this is the first wii dl game so i thought i might be able to get some help in here with it 
im sorry guy :'(


----------



## Zed03 (Feb 4, 2008)

cvn-dsbx
a.b.t

I have 3.1U with 100% update on 1.9g WiiKey, I'll update with results.  (probably 2-3 hours for download and  burn.. don't hold your breath)


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 4, 2008)

I noticed that there is a second Smash Bros up on the newsgroups now. but it has a different release name than this one [full] (tmd-dsbx). Is this someone just reposting the DVD5 rip?


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I noticed that there is a second Smash Bros up on the newsgroups now. but it has a different release name than this one [full] (tmd-dsbx). Is this someone just reposting the DVD5 rip?



Yes that is the DVD5 release (tmd, as you see at the beginning of the filename, is the release group of the last SSBB (J) release).


----------



## thehoff (Feb 4, 2008)

do u get dual channels on a NTSC-US system too? or only PAL, cuz i only see ppl posting about this problem who have a PAL wii.

and isnt it possible if u just hardreset your wii to get rid of the dual channels?


----------



## Roflcopter_Down (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I noticed that there is a second Smash Bros up on the newsgroups now. but it has a different release name than this one [full] (tmd-dsbx). Is this someone just reposting the DVD5 rip?


The TMD-DSBX one? Yeah it looks like someone reposted the DVD5 rip.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> LOL, I searched Google for "Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan" and only got 1 result. And it's only a discussion topic :/
> Anyway, I have some questions about the single layer dump:
> 1. Why can't I get my GameCube controllers working?
> 2. Why didn't winning event 20 unlock Jigglypuff?
> 3. Does anyone else find after they kill Wario in event 4 there is no success screen and eventually you just kill yourself out of boredom?



1. All 4 of mine work
2. Didnt work for me either, it must be misinformation
3. That cos your mission is to break the floor, not to defeat Wario


----------



## Gangster (Feb 4, 2008)

Do i have to burn it twice on a DL for the 15% trick??
Once with brickblocker and another "normal" ?!?!?


----------



## Zed03 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(thehoff @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> do u get dual channels on a NTSC-US system too? or only PAL, cuz i only see ppl posting about this problem who have a PAL wii.
> 
> and isnt it possible if u just hardreset your wii to get rid of the dual channels?



All consoles except for NTSC-J will receive duped channels.

A hard reset does not wipe them, as they are written to none-volatile memory.


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Gangster @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Do i have to burn it twice on a DL for the 15% trick??
> Once with brickblocker and another "normal" ?!?!?




Yes


----------



## Roflcopter_Down (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I noticed that there is a second Smash Bros up on the newsgroups now. but it has a different release name than this one [full] (tmd-dsbx). Is this someone just reposting the DVD5 rip?


The TMD-DSBX one? Yeah it looks like someone reposted the DVD5 rip.


----------



## aardvarks (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't find it in the Wii newsgroup so i 'm right in assuming its not out yet for the general public?


----------



## Kruce (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Roflcopter_Down @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that there is a second Smash Bros up on the newsgroups now. but it has a different release name than this one [full] (tmd-dsbx). Is this someone just reposting the DVD5 rip?
> ...



It's the DVD5 rip. You know, you can just read the .nfo and it tells you that.


----------



## jergens (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Zed03 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> cvn-dsbx
> a.b.t
> 
> I have 3.1U with 100% update on 1.9g WiiKey, I'll update with results.Â (probably 2-3 hours for download andÂ burn.. don't hold your breath)


??? I'm not seeing this...


----------



## paOol (Feb 4, 2008)

just checked through ***search and ***.binaries, and couldn't find in either. o_o
gotta go to class, but im debating ditching it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

5 VS match: You unlock Ness
10: Marth
22: Luigi
50: Falco
70: Captain Falcon
100: Lucario
130: Solid Snake
160: R.O.B
200: Ganondorf
250: Mr. Game and Watch
300: Sonic
350: Jigglypuff
400: Toon Link
450: Wolf

just get 2 controllers and kill the second player when the fight starts. I did that in Mario Circuit stage, just run to your right or your left. 450 matches and you got all characters.

By the way, you need to beat Sub space emissary THEN beats event 20 for it.


----------



## Famoso (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Gangster @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Do i have to burn it twice on a DL for the 15% trick??
> ...




No, the single layer version can be used for doing the 15% trick, so you do not have to waste a dl-disc:-P


----------



## jahnaud (Feb 4, 2008)

Great


----------



## matthiasc (Feb 4, 2008)

For those of you using Usenet, which software do you usually use to manually browse newsgroups? I generally use Newzbin or Newzleech, but sometimes you want to browse without waiting for these sites to index.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Burn it with WiiBrickBlocker.

By the way, GrabIt is a good app, I use that to browse usenet.


----------



## imgod22222 (Feb 4, 2008)

That doesn't seem like a very fun way to get all the characters


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Hmmmm, it's the easiest way with a nuked version.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(imgod22222 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> That doesn't seem like a very fun way to get all the characters



Yeah it's really not. At the very least I'll play 1 stock matches so I can enjoy the game AND make progress towards unlocking characters.

Also for people who want to get Sonic right away (like me) you can use the four controllers and leave it running trick to log enough hours to unlock him right away.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

Well...
For now it hasnt been said if brickblocker works on the DL version.. Has it?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Woo! 33 days left of NTSC
> who's with me?



I think you're on your own marra. I'm grabbing this as soon as www.binsearch.info updates with it.

We in Europe haven't even got a release date yet so think yourself lucky.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Well...
> For now it hasnt been said if brickblocker works on the DL version.. Has it?



Why wouldn't it work?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> For those of you using Usenet, which software do you usually use to manually browse newsgroups? I generally use Newzbin or Newzleech, but sometimes you want to browse without waiting for these sites to index.



There's also http://www.binsearch.info/ & http://www.nzbindex.nl/

I just use binsearch myself but it's not on there yet.


----------



## hanndn (Feb 4, 2008)

if brickblocker don't work use the dvd5 version of smash bros for the update, after use the dvd9 version


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well...
> ...



Dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not a pro in that... But it's what i've read in a other topic... Cant remember wich since so many brawl topics are up...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, forgot to say you have to use 1 stock matches .... with fastest running char, it took 0 seconds to kill the char (I say mario kart stage since you can just run left or right)

Also, what's the point of knowing the PAL release date, if USA version come out in a month, just get it, it's the same thing, you understand english. I know I am getting the USA version.


----------



## liquidsword (Feb 4, 2008)

hrmm im wondering are we still gonna get dupe channels from doing a jap update. Also has anyone confirmed that we need the jap update in order to play this game properly. I'm gonna download this and brick block it but whats the point if i already updated my d2ckey wii to 3.1j.???? we need more stats as soon as it post ill respond with some answers. unless others already know.


----------



## Kestol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(hanndn @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> if brickblocker don't work use the dvd5 version of smash bros for the update, after use the dvd9 version



What's the meaning in doing that???? If brickblocker doesnt work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or would u do:
1. SL SSBB version (Do update 100%)
2. Insert DL version and play...

Why dont u do this then.
1. Insert DL version.. Update and play


----------



## paOol (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Zed03 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> cvn-dsbx
> a.b.t
> 
> I have 3.1U with 100% update on 1.9g WiiKey, I'll update with results.Â (probably 2-3 hours for download andÂ burn.. don't hold your breath)




can you tell us who the poster is? that might make it easier to find


----------



## ganons (Feb 4, 2008)

Im thinking of brickblocker and autoboot combo sine my wireless sensor bar requires a switch to turn it on and obviously playing with gc controllers


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Also, the US version WILL get leaked, it comes March 9th, which is a sunday, and it means they need to get them the monday or tuesday of that week and keep them backstore. Each time something get released like that, there is always a leak.

At least the game get at most stores the thursday, so most stores will have it backstore March 6th.

(How would Pokemon DP have been leaked otherwise)


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> For those of you using Usenet, which software do you usually use to manually browse newsgroups? I generally use Newzbin or Newzleech, but sometimes you want to browse without waiting for these sites to index.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guys, this is the discussion of the game.
NOT how to find it or where to find it, nor is it 'what DVD burner should I buy?' or 'what software should I burn it with?' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*facepalm to noobs*

There are so many useless posts here, it's not even funny.


----------



## beano311 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...







Stop with this BrickBlocker BS!!! Everyone asked that over and over and over about the SL version. BrickBlocker will not work! All BrickBlocker does is remove the first partition on the Wii GameDisc (the partition that contains the update). That partition will be the same on the DL disc as it was on the SL one, therefore, it WONT WORK!
Stop being babies and run the update. It does absolutely, positively, 100% NOTHING WRONG TO YOUR WII!!! All it does is add two freakin' channels, just move them to the last page. For anyone who doesn't know how to move them, move the cursor/pointer over the channel, hold B and press A while still holding B. You'll then pick the channel up. If you move it to the side of the screen near the left or right arrow to turn the page, the screen will scroll to the last page. Just drop it some where on the last page and FORGET ABOUT IT! You have Brawl, what the hell more do you want? (besides a translation in your home languge...)


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you using Usenet, which software do you usually use to manually browse newsgroups? I generally use Newzbin or Newzleech, but sometimes you want to browse without waiting for these sites to index.
> ...



Says who? last time I checked, you weren,t a mod, and the post you made is as useless.

I don't see them complaining.

Beside, DVD burner and media question to burn the game is allowed, it's the only game with it and we are in the topic.


----------



## beano311 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(matthiasc @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


No, actually, read the rules... Users are not supposed to post the same questions over and over, the search function is there for a reason. Now, I know the search is down at the moment, but the same questions of what media to use, whether you can use BrickBlocker or RegionFrii or not have been asked over and over and over again over many, many threads. If a moderator was smart, they'd Sticky an official post just for this discussion. That still does not excuse people from not reading the rules and not being complete newbs.
*Edit:* Oh, and they shouldn't be allowed to post links to those sites according to the rules either.


----------



## ad0 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(beano311 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Stop with this BrickBlocker BS!!! Everyone asked that over and over and over about the SL version. BrickBlocker will not work! All BrickBlocker does is remove the first partition on the Wii GameDisc (the partition that contains the update). That partition will be the same on the DL disc as it was on the SL one, therefore, it WONT WORK!
> Stop being babies and run the update. It does absolutely, positively, 100% NOTHING WRONG TO YOUR WII!!! All it does is add two freakin' channels, just move them to the last page. For anyone who doesn't know how to move them, move the cursor/pointer over the channel, hold B and press A while still holding B. You'll then pick the channel up. If you move it to the side of the screen near the left or right arrow to turn the page, the screen will scroll to the last page. Just drop it some where on the last page and FORGET ABOUT IT! You have Brawl, what the hell more do you want? (besides a translation in your home languge...)


One of the best comments so far.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Also, what's the point of knowing the PAL release date, if USA version come out in a month, just get it, it's the same thing, you understand english. I know I am getting the USA version.


Avoiding Dual Channels. No matter how good you can hide them, they permanently ruin the integrity of the console (unlike a Modchip, which can be desoldered).


----------



## Fat D (Feb 4, 2008)

sorry, DB error made me double-post.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(beano311 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



Or you could do the same and unplug at 15%, not everyone wants two extra channels because they use a lot of them for Virtual Console. Have respect for people who play VC games.


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, this is the discussion of the game.
> ...



I know I'm not a moderator...but I know I've read the rules and acknowledge them (for the most part lol).
Asking which DVD burner is better  or , is not for this topic.

Nor is this topic for UseNet or Newsgroup questions or questions on what software you can use to burn the ISO (which can EASILY be searched on google).

And that post was not useless, kthxbai.

Now, I'll end this stupid little troll and if you'd like, we can carry on this 'feud' by PM.


----------



## iamisaac (Feb 4, 2008)

my biggest concern:

when the US version hits... will i have to start my save file over?  or can we continue from the SL Jap version?


----------



## Soopy (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what's the point of knowing the PAL release date, if USA version come out in a month, just get it, it's the same thing, you understand english. I know I am getting the USA version.
> ...


i agree, i dont really want to have PERMANENT anything on my wii.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(iamisaac @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> my biggest concern:
> 
> when the US version hits... will i have to start my save file over?Â or can we continue from the SL Jap version?


Yes, you have to start over.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



Sorry mate. If that's the GBATemp rules then I'll abide by them but I've been using this site for years, I lost my other login, and there's always been people saying "It's now on abtt' or similar posts like that in release threads.

I wasn't aware it was a no no. I didn't say where to download the game, I just replied to someone asking for a general usenet searching website.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 4, 2008)

Sadly, there is no games where Jap version and US version savefile match, therefore, you have to starts fresh in US version.


----------



## beano311 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(beano311 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


So risk bricking your Wii by stopping it in the middle of an update. Firstly, the update is there for a reason (and it's not just a rehash of 3.1, it may say 3.1, but it's more like 3.11). Secondly, you have no idea what files are being copied when you pull the plug. Turn it of at the wrong time and you'll be worrying about more that just having double channels.
Have some respect for *everyone* by not letting them risk bricking their Wii.
And did you ever notice how many spots there are for VC games? If you have enough that you need those last two spots, chances are you're not playing them all:
Just get a 1GB SD card for $5.99 right here (newegg.com) and you can back up your VC games if you run out of space.


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


damn right. for gods sake stop asking the same dumb questions over and over again. USE GOOGLE.


----------



## liquidsword (Feb 4, 2008)

LMAO truthfully I could give a fuck less i have the dvd5 rip updated and all that jazz, hid`e the dupe channels and got all characters and stages so im done until the American one comes out for see and online free. my only question was is it really worth downloading and cant i just brickblock the game seeing as how i already 100% updated the dvd5 smash on Saturday and it works fine.


long live d2ckey. back to smashing bitches.

all hail lucas!!!!!!!!


----------



## aaa2 (Feb 4, 2008)

IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO

(haven't tested it myself though)


----------



## beano311 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(liquidsword @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> LMAO truthfully I could give a fuck less i have the dvd5 rip updated and all that jazz, hid`e the dupe channels and got all characters and stages so im done until the American one comes out for see and online free. my only question was is it really worth downloading and cant i just brickblock the game seeing as how i already 100% updated the dvd5 smash on Saturday and it works fine.
> 
> 
> long live d2ckey. back to smashing bitches.
> ...


Why bother BrickBlocking if you already did the update... it's the same exact update, if you already ran it, you don't have to again.


----------



## JPH (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Sadly, there is no games where Jap version and US version savefile match, therefore, you have to starts fresh in US version.



But, you can brush up on your skills until it comes out...

And Hardcore Gamer, check your PM box please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




K, I'm done with this topic...


----------



## Knolli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
> WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO
> 
> (haven't tested it myself though)



how could you say something like that without testing it by yourself?
in the end, it's just another rumour you're shouting out into the world wide web - and we DO already have enough of this fkin rumours


----------



## kagelump (Feb 4, 2008)

woot, its going up now


----------



## Jokiz (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
> WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO
> 
> (haven't tested it myself though)



Source plz?


----------



## liquidsword (Feb 4, 2008)

yea i was just double checking thats all i saw the dvd9 was out and figured hey i got a question. But no point really if you already unlocked everything in versus mode. better to wait for English version and go through see mode and understand it.


----------



## Shinster (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
> WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO
> 
> (haven't tested it myself though)




This actually makes sense.


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 4, 2008)

Posting in an epic thread.
This is confirmed to work with d2ckey?

Protip: Content prevents spam from being deleted.
Seriously though, I want to know.


----------



## falco123 (Feb 4, 2008)

d2ckey will work don't worry.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 4, 2008)

i wonder where ya can get this lol


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

Usenet.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> i wonder where ya can get this lol


It's being uploaded to usenet right now.


----------



## bailli (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
> WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO
> 
> (haven't tested it myself though)



That is most likely fake. If I recall correctly somebody did burn SMG on a DL disc (using both layers) und it worked
flawlessly with a Wiikey Wii. So either the backup just works or it doesn't (without a Wiikey update).

(Yeah I posted in an epic thread, too. And even something usefull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Shuny (Feb 4, 2008)

I think this makes sense too. The wii only crashes because it tries to read data which is corrupted or is on the second layer. If the second layer is present, it should'nt crash.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just the hope the usa retail version will work with a wiikey... I wanted to buy it.


----------



## buggy (Feb 4, 2008)

will you people stop speculating. Let's just wait until someone has completed the download.


----------



## Puxel (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Shinster @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> ...




I dont have a modchip in my PS2, and that was the only way I could play custom GH2 songs: Load a GH2 copy that works, swap it for the burnt copy that normally wouldnt.


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 4, 2008)

well i'll test out the wiikey in three hours if no one else has by then.


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 4, 2008)

It's crazy... but crazy enough to work!


----------



## RayJT9 (Feb 4, 2008)

Seconded.

I've played games where I've taken out my disc mid-game and switched it with a friend's disc (due to mine being scratched) and that worked fine... Apart from the fact that one disk is dual-layered, I'm not sure I see any difference.

--Ray


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 4, 2008)

kmate i will start downloading that 2moz


----------



## Roflcopter_Down (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Fat D @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, what's the point of knowing the PAL release date, if USA version come out in a month, just get it, it's the same thing, you understand english. I know I am getting the USA version.
> ...


Until you install a newer update.


----------



## Shuny (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Roflcopter_Down @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fat D @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


New update doesn't delete dual channels. Anyway, I doubt the Wii firmware will stay unhacked more than a year, after that deleting those boring channels will be easy.


----------



## Tanas (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Roflcopter_Down @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fat D @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Giga_Gaia @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



Newer updates do not fix dupe channels.


----------



## ganons (Feb 4, 2008)

so theres no way to overwrite dual channels with vc games?


----------



## H8TR (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(aaa2 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> IT WORKS ON WIIKEY WITH JUST A LITTLE TRICK:
> YOU HAVE TO USE THE DVD5 VERSION FOR BOOTUP BECAUSE DVD9 WONT WORK THEN YOU HAVE TO CHANGE DVDS IN MAINMENU WHEN THAT IS DONE YOU CAN PLAY EVERYTHING.
> WHY DOES IT WORK YOU ASK? WELL THE SECOND LAYER DURING BOOTUP CONFUSES WIIKEY BUT WHEN THE GAME ALREADY BOOTED IT WILL WORK WITH A DVD9 ALSO
> 
> (haven't tested it myself though)


I was planning on trying this when my DL is done. But that won't be for another 3-3.5 hrs. Someone will most likely finish before me.


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(ganons @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> so theres no way to overwrite dual channels with vc games?


no... but i always wondered if your wii menu is full... what would happen with the duplicate channels?


----------



## Jokiz (Feb 4, 2008)

Getting it as we speak, will confirm if it works on PAL Wii 3.1E with Wiikey 1.9G later!


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Getting it as we speak, will confirm if it works on PAL Wii 3.1E with Wiikey 1.9G later!


same here.... 6 hour download, i'm going to bed!


----------



## paOol (Feb 4, 2008)

dam authentication error -___-, i need a new usenet server.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 4, 2008)

ive got 1hour and 25 mins left on my dl plus burn so who wants to race


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 4, 2008)

Those of us asking if "Brickblocker works" are asking if _Brickblocker will actually patch a DVD9 ISO_ and not if _this game will let us skip the update._

Also, the Usenet release is strange as it is only 3+ gigabytes. How is this? Are we supposed to combine the old TMD release with this one?


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 4, 2008)

according to people on #smashbros....

wiikey users: boot off the dvd5 and swap to the dvd9. works.

APPARENTLY...that has been tested and working


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> ive got 1hour and 25 mins left on my dl plus burn so who wants to race
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we've learned not to take their words for facts


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Those of us asking if "Brickblocker works" are asking if _Brickblocker will actually patch a DVD9 ISO_ and not if _this game will let us skip the update._
> 
> Also, the Usenet release is strange as it is only 3+ gigabytes. How is this? Are we supposed to combine the old TMD release with this one?


It's 9.0 gb


----------



## DarkElf101 (Feb 4, 2008)

hmmm I don't want to get the 8+GB I'm going to wait for te second layer and see if you can unite them don't see why you wouldn't be able to.


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 4, 2008)

Quick, I am almost done, where is the cheapest place to find a DVD+/-R DL.

I got 4 bucks and a quarter tank of gas.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkElf101 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> hmmm I don't want to get the 8+GB I'm going to wait for te second layer and see if you can unite them don't see why you wouldn't be able to.



That's not likely since by the looks of what you can play with the single layer disc and what not, the tmd release contains all the character data, which would make the second disc contain all the movie data.

In other words. You would have to switch discs before a movie starts to play, but you'll have to switch back before it tries to load any character data. I don't think it works and even IF it would work, you're in for a LOT of swapping discs


----------



## evileric (Feb 4, 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## Killakae (Feb 4, 2008)

I got 6 hours downloading time left, only 8.7GB's free space on my computer and i'll have no DVD+DL discs until after work 2mo... so its safe to say i wont win this race


----------



## DarkElf101 (Feb 4, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DarkElf101 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm I don't want to get the 8+GB I'm going to wait for te second layer and see if you can unite them don't see why you wouldn't be able to.
> ...



what I mean is

1. Dump first layer with DVD Dumper (Wiikey DVD Dumper, SD Backup Utility etc. )

2. Use this app to dump the second layer.

3. Create a raw image of the 2nd layer using bundled unscrambler.exe

4. Connect the two images using the command copy /b 1st.iso+2nd.iso swashx.iso


----------



## crappypappy (Feb 4, 2008)

So, is this game like Super Mario Bros?


----------



## ceraphis (Feb 5, 2008)

no, more like fancy horse adventure


----------



## Killakae (Feb 5, 2008)

no its like Wii Golf but with disney characters


----------



## pris (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's the sequel to the DS sleeper hit Horsez.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Quick, I am almost done, where is the cheapest place to find a DVD+/-R DL.
> 
> I got 4 bucks and a quarter tank of gas.


microcenter if u got one around u u can pick up a single dvd dl disk for like 4 bucks if not i think ur shit out of luck
unless u use the five finger discount method


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

it's super mario bros... WITH CLUB SAUCE


----------



## cwapface (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> it's super mario bros... WITH CLUB SAUCE



oh GOB, read it again


----------



## theman69 (Feb 5, 2008)

actually i found the gameplay in this game kinda slow..... i like most people not a fan of zero-suit samus and i dont like the new rockets.. they nerfed samus T.T


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

i didnt like the break the target part. its way 2 easy and they give u items plus i dont like how all you have to do is play vs a bunch of times to get everyone unlocked.. i miss it being super hard to get someone but it was so worth it. what fun is it if everyone can unlock everyone how can you bragg or show off what you have unlocked


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 5, 2008)

1 min left till download is complete. There is still the burning and unpacking process though. I hope to be able to try the wiikey method out for you guys, but it's getting pretty late here and I have a lot to do tomorrow, so I can't promise anything =\


----------



## amptor (Feb 5, 2008)

if we can't beg for roms/isos can we beg for blank dl dvd discs?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2008)

I will be grabbing some Verbatim DL DVDs tomorrow from Best Buy.

Hope it all works in the end.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> 1 min left till download is complete. There is still the burning and unpacking process though. I hope to be able to try the wiikey method out for you guys, but it's getting pretty late here and I have a lot to do tomorrow, so I can't promise anything =\


well i have 28 mins plus burning and its only 736 pm so ill b up for sometime but im sure somone else is prob done  dl and will get the news out 2 u guys before me


----------



## phlyjedi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm gonna go see if CVS or Wallgreens carry DL media. Nearest Microcenter is 30 miles away. I have the ISO extracted and waiting to be burned, but no MEDIA, this sucks.


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 5, 2008)

9.24 gb, looks like the one!





















Any ppl in the uk www.svp.co.uk

great place for media, get all my discs there, cheap, reliable and fast delivery, otherwise get down to poundland if you have one, no seriously, poundland, 2 dl verbatim for all of £1 My mate uses them for his 360, and all his games run fine!

But svp has good selection and also sells single dl's verbatim @ £1.95


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

how did u guys find this?
what do i search for?


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 1 min left till download is complete. There is still the burning and unpacking process though. I hope to be able to try the wiikey method out for you guys, but it's getting pretty late here and I have a lot to do tomorrow, so I can't promise anything =\
> ...



Not me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's repairing with quickpar right now due to some missing blocks, taking up quite some time as well, so I'm not gonna make it. I'm going to bed in a bit while extracting it >_< Ughh


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I'm gonna go see if CVS or Wallgreens carry DL media. Nearest Microcenter is 30 miles away. I have the ISO extracted and waiting to be burned, but no MEDIA, this sucks.


wallgreens didnt have them
didnt try cvs 
went to microshitter instead
i know radioshack does have them


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I'm gonna go see if CVS or Wallgreens carry DL media. Nearest Microcenter is 30 miles away. I have the ISO extracted and waiting to be burned, but no MEDIA, this sucks.



Maybe it works different in the US, but you could just try to call and ask them, no?

Saves some time perhaps


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(lordkieranos @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> 9.24 gb, looks like the one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Verbatims in poundland  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  , no way. Where about in UK are ya , I got some poundlands round here ,but a lot of the time stuff like that is normally just one area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , but 2 for £1 is too good to pass up if the ones near me have some.


Oh just a note about verbatims as well for people buying them for this , avoid the made in india ones , made in singapore =good , made in india=bad.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(phlyjedi @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go see if CVS or Wallgreens carry DL media. Nearest Microcenter is 30 miles away. I have the ISO extracted and waiting to be burned, but no MEDIA, this sucks.
> ...


lol good game


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

i cant find this torrent anywhere?!?!
can someone just please tell me what to search for?!?!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

woohoo dl done going to rip and burn and make a youtube vid if it works .. wish me luck


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

WHERE CAN I FIND THE DVD9 FULL VERSION?!!?!
Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
i searched for that in google but there is no where to download it from...
can somebody PLEASE just tell me where they got it from (no links)?!?!?


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

need some info here : i am dowloading dvd9 version of the japanese game...i got the wiikey...since no one has tried it yet...do you think i'll need the first layer also to change discs in the menu or is there another way? Thx for the help


----------



## outphase (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND THE DVD9 FULL VERSION?!!?!
> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> i searched for that in google but there is no where to download it from...
> can somebody PLEASE just tell me where they got it from (no links)?!?!?


Please don't let the door hit you while you get banned.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chuckdeg @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> need some info here : i am dowloading dvd9 version of the japanese game...i got the wiikey...since no one has tried it yet...do you think i'll need the first layer also to change discs in the menu or is there another way? Thx for the help



apparently, you'll need the one layer game to play the full game, but wait a couple hours until someone confirms that method

or you can wait some days until wiikey gets updated


----------



## soliunasm (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND THE DVD9 FULL VERSION?!!?!
> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> i searched for that in google but there is no where to download it from...
> can somebody PLEASE just tell me where they got it from (no links)?!?!?


Usenet.
You need to pay for it.
Also, torrents suck. DDL is win.
My Warez sites don't have the DVD9 version up yet :/
-sigh-


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chuckdeg @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> need some info here : i am dowloading dvd9 version of the japanese game...i got the wiikey...since no one has tried it yet...do you think i'll need the first layer also to change discs in the menu or is there another way? Thx for the help
> 
> 
> You're either gonna have to wait for the wiikey team to come with a fix, or a rumored swap trick might work
> ...



Usenet, now stop whining. You're not gonna get more information than this from any of the members. Logically, we're not allowed to talk about it and you could have easily looked it up.


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND THE DVD9 FULL VERSION?!!?!
> Dairantou_Smash_Brothers_X_READNFO_JPN_Wii-Caravan
> i searched for that in google but there is no where to download it from...
> can somebody PLEASE just tell me where they got it from (no links)?!?!?


You won't find this sort of stuff just sitting on a website.

Now on a completely unrelated matter, torrent search engines are a useful source for finding various legal torrents. Like ISOs for linux operating systems or other completely legal files.


----------



## Hogmeister (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> please tell me what to search for?!?!



a better hookup.

anyway, waiting on DL media.. got the image, good times to be had.. luckily for me if my wiikey can't read the DL i've got a number of PIC's and atmega's standing by, i'll probably use YAOSM.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

update you can region free the dl iso but you cant brickblock it


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> update you can region free the dl iso but you cant brickblock it


I guess 15% trickers are out the window now if they still don't want dupe channels, eh?


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

Brickblocker may not be needed if the game thinks you've already "updated".


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

burning it now at 5% haha see u guys in an hour with an update


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 5, 2008)

DLing the Usenet version. Alas, it's 9 gigs...why again? Lol.

And, I have a Wiikey. Gonna test if it works.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cu1pepper @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Brickblocker may not be needed if the game thinks you've already "updated".


ya thats what i was thinking or just do the dvd5 to boot then switch to the dvd 9 trick







 burn now at 9%


----------



## jergens (Feb 5, 2008)

**IMPORTANT UNASKED QUESTION**

Now that I have 3.1J firmware on my machine, is there any danger in performing a Wii system update over the internet or should I leave that alone?


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, guys,

Is this that you can't run brick-blocker on it (the DVD9 release) or is it that you shouldn't? What I mean is, I know the game needs to run the update (at least to 15%) to work at all, so it will never work if you always brick-block it and don't run the update.

But that's not my question. My question is: does wiibrickblocker SEEM to work fine in this release or it just doesn't work at all? If you have already run the ssbb updates (from original or from DVD5 version, i.e.), would a brick-blocked version of this run fine? That's sort-of my question.

And thx for the updates and letting us know that regionfrii doesn't have problems with the 8.5GB iso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## rabhw (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Cu1pepper @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Brickblocker may not be needed if the game thinks you've already "updated".
> ...



Did you do the 15% trick when you played the DVD5 version? If so keep me posted on if the DVD9 un-brickblocked version asks you to update. I have a feeling it will, since the un-brickblocked DVD5 still asks for an update if you put it in after doing the 15% trick.

Looks like I'll probably be trying the rumored swap trick! Also, its strange that Brickblocker doesn't work with the DVD9 version, since the update is obviously on the first layer since it worked with the DVD5. Therefore the update should be located at the same sectors on the disc regardless of what comes after (the second layer). 

Ah well, I'm rambling, keep us posted!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just use the swap trick to play the game if you don't want duplicate channels. Boot it up with the DVD5 Brickblocked disc, then swap at the menu to the DVD9 disc. The game won't ask you to update because it's already at the menu.

Enjoy.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(rabhw @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Cu1pepper @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


 i did the 15 trick on my dvd 5 yes


28% done


----------



## Knolli (Feb 5, 2008)

fenix, little question - do you have a wiikey?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> fenix, little question - do you have a wiikey?


yes i do !

burn 38%


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

Alrite, good work fenix.  Keep us all posted on what works and doesn't and you'll be my hero.

EDIT:  Fixed typo.


----------



## garyla (Feb 5, 2008)

Fenix, do you have an Pal or US Wii?

Wish you luck in hoping Brawl works.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember reading in another topic about ripping the dual layer game how it'd be faster to just rip the second layer, then use some command to join the new .iso together with the old first layer-only one. Would it be possible to do something similar here, rip the second layer from the ~8GB .iso, and patch it to the Brickblocked first layer?


----------



## epu708 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> **IMPORTANT UNASKED QUESTION**
> 
> Now that I have 3.1J firmware on my machine, is there any danger in performing a Wii system update over the internet or should I leave that alone?


no problem, i just did. no new update.
note: i`ve already add update from my wiifit.
wonder will ssbb update still pop up?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(GyroidFanatic @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I remember reading in another topic about ripping the dual layer game how it'd be faster to just rip the second layer, then use some command to join the new .iso together with the old first layer-only one. Would it be possible to do something similar here, rip the second layer from the ~8GB .iso, and patch it to the Brickblocked first layer?


Or rewrite Brickblocker to work with DL .iso files. It shouldn't be hard at all.


----------



## theman69 (Feb 5, 2008)

stupid question.. when EXACTLY do u swap discs? from DVD5 to DVD9


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

Easier said than done, the Brickblocker author hasn't released an update in awhile to accommodate with the program not working with newer Wii games.


----------



## GyroidFanatic (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> stupid question.. when EXACTLY do u swap discs? from DVD5 to DVD9



In theory, any time should work, but the rumor specifies the main menu.


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> stupid question.. when EXACTLY do u swap discs? from DVD5 to DVD9



I'd say in the menu.

Going to bed now, hope the results will be positive on this release ^^


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(GyroidFanatic @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I remember reading in another topic about ripping the dual layer game how it'd be faster to just rip the second layer, then use some command to join the new .iso together with the old first layer-only one. Would it be possible to do something similar here, rip the second layer from the ~8GB .iso, and patch it to the Brickblocked first layer?




someones thinking  !!!


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Rammoth @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(theman69 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > stupid question.. when EXACTLY do u swap discs? from DVD5 to DVD9
> ...



Really any time nothing is loading should be fine... but the main menu makes the most sense.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

usa wii  im setting up a youtube acount and getting my phone ready for the vid

80% done


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Armadillo @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(lordkieranos @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > 9.24 gb, looks like the one!
> ...





South East On The Coast, if that helps!


----------



## Knolli (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> usa wiiÂ im setting up a youtube acount and getting my phone ready for the vid
> 
> 80% done



forget about youtube, just tell us if it works or not - i want to go to bed, it 2:50 am on my clock xD


----------



## Oath (Feb 5, 2008)

Wait, if the game is over 9 GB, how is it gonna fit on a 8.5 GB DL DVD?


----------



## epu708 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Knolli @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > usa wii  im setting up a youtube acount and getting my phone ready for the vid
> ...


lol 224 users waiting


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> usa wiiÂ im setting up a youtube acount and getting my phone ready for the vid
> 
> 80% done


you finish the download plz go to BC xD


----------



## Knolli (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ninjaice15 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Wait, if the game is over 9 GB, how is it gonna fit on a 8.5 GB DL DVD?



Wii can read BluRays =)


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

im going to tell u if it works rite away but some people want to see it work or they yell fake 

98% done


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

Found the torrent at last!! The download is on and I am going to sleep.

Cheers.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

DONE!!!!!! IM TESTING NOW BE BACK IN A MIN TO LET U KNOW THEN ILL TAKE A VIDEO AND UPLOAD


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> im going to tell u if it works rite away but some people want to see it work or they yell fake
> 
> 98% done


you use swap method or put the game and update to get dual-channels?


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ad0 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Found the torrent at last!! The download is on and I am going to sleep.
> 
> Cheers.


Private or Public?


----------



## Milky RAVE (Feb 5, 2008)

Did it work?


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

too late for him, nintendo's ninjas killed fenix


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

BAD NEWS


edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wait my bad i thought i got the green screen of death.. turns out i got the greenscreen of put back in the damn dvd 
... i was doing the swap trick and wasnt thinkign lol


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ad0 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Found the torrent at last!! The download is on and I am going to sleep.
> ...


Public, use google.


----------



## jo-z (Feb 5, 2008)

noo....

well then wait for DL wii key update...


----------



## skaarj (Feb 5, 2008)

Just spill the beans, fenix.

Do it, do it, do it now!

Bad news means? You tried the swap-trick aswell?


----------



## Knolli (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> BAD NEWS



please tell me you're joking badly ;_;


----------



## jo-z (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Fenix


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2008)

What the hell fenix? If you have something to say just say it.

EDIT: And he said it below!!!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok so this is what happend i put in the dl dvd .. it tried to update now before did the 15 % trick with the old dvd 5

ok so let me tell everything
when i put in the dl it tried to do the update so i took it out and put in the old brickblock and region free dvd 5 
loaded it up to the menu
took out the dvd 5 
got green error ... me not knowing how to read thought it was telling me the same message it tells u when it use 2 freeze playing witht he dvd 5

anyways i took out the dvd 5 at the menu and put in the dvd 9 and its working !!!!! it works with the swap trick 

im working on the video now
usa wii
dl dvd memorex dvd +r
wiikey


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 5, 2008)

Just say what you have to say Fenix, you're just going to get flamed saying BAD NEWS. Give us details.

EDIT: NVM!!!* GOOD NEWS!!!* Thanks for confirmation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please try SSE for us.


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

he's messing with you all


----------



## Milky RAVE (Feb 5, 2008)

So I wonder what happens for us who updated 100% with the DVD5? Will it boot like it was normal?


----------



## skaarj (Feb 5, 2008)

Alright, he confirmed that the swap trick is WORKING!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> he's messing with you all


no im not it works with the wiikey we need a update to brickblocker so we dont have to do the swap trick 
but the swap trick and the dvd 9 works with the usa wii with wiikey playing story mode now watching vids and everything about to make a video


----------



## Knolli (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(skaarj @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Alright, he confirmed that the swap trick is WORKING!



great work fenix, you're the hero of the night. =)

cheerio!


----------



## richjoyce (Feb 5, 2008)

Do SSE and Movies work after the swap?
(Maybe Wiikey still can't read the second layer?)


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > he's messing with you all
> ...


NICE NICE NICE!


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(skaarj @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Alright, he confirmed that the swap trick is WORKING!


GREAT NEWS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


, now I'll at least have a good night sleep.


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

Just like to add I will also be burning my copy soon and will be able to provide another test of the game to see if its working or not


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > he's messing with you all
> ...


congratulations for you men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Today, you are the best


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 5, 2008)

So I assume that this news means that the Original or copied PAL/USA releases of this game should work fine on a PAL/USA Wiikey'd Wii without swapping?

Meaning PAL Game on PAL Wii = no swapping and USA Game on USA Wii = no swapping?


----------



## Tripp (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > he's messing with you all
> ...



Great to hear...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for your testing...


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > he's messing with you all
> ...




I said that because of people's reaction when you said "BAD NEWS", because I thought you were joking
I won't ask you to show evidence that it works, I believe you


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

IT IS ON PUBLIC TRACKERS...

84 parts
7.92GB Download
CVN-DBSX

Right ado?


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

@ fenix4o9:  Just about to unrar. What proggie and @ what speed did u use to burn?

TIA


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(MC DUI @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So I assume that this news means that the Original or copied PAL/USA releases of this game should work fine on a PAL/USA Wiikey'd Wii without swapping?
> 
> Meaning PAL Game on PAL Wii = no swapping and USA Game on USA Wii = no swapping?


Not exactly.  Wiikey still needs an update to be able to boot DVD9 without swapping, whether original or backup.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

So just to be clear:

What happens when you put the DVD-9 by itself? (no swap)

Does the wii (with wiikey) just gives you an error/doesn't recognize the disc or what?

Did you run brick-blocker on your DVD-9 ISO or are you playing it "as is"?

Obviously you already confirmed that booting with the DVD-5 (brick-blocked or not shoudln't matter, they both work as long as the update has been run at some point or was stopped at 15%) and then swaping it with the DVD-9 works.

oh, and can you confirm those parts not working on the DVD5 release working now (after the swap) i.e. videos+Subspace Emissary?

Please, comment some more. Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> @ fenix4o9:Â Just about to unrar. What proggie and @ what speed did u use to burn?
> 
> TIA


Yo... Use IMGBURN 2.4X speed


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> IT IS ON PUBLIC TRACKERS...
> 
> 84 parts
> 7.92GB Download
> ...


Yepp, that is true.


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So just to be clear:
> 
> What happens when you put the DVD-9 by itself? (no swap)
> 
> ...


You'll get an unrecognized disc/disc read error.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 5, 2008)

DL not brickblocked or regionfriid, or yes?


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

You cannot brickblock the DVD9.  You CAN region patch it, though.


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> DL not brickblocked or regionfriid, or yes?


A I see it, he did not use brickblock due to the update requirement when he put in the disc. So he just burned it as it was.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> @ fenix4o9:Â Just about to unrar. What proggie and @ what speed did u use to burn?
> 
> TIA


i use winrar 
and i use nero ultra 6
memorex dvd+r dl

uploading vid now


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm I wonder if DVD write speed makes much difference. I think my burner maxes at 4x for DL, so I'll give that a shot and let you know how it is.

30 min left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: Also I should note I've been burning all my DVD-R's at 8x, and have never had a read error ever. Actually the only problem I've ever had was with some Gamecube games not reading fast enough when burned at 4x...


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(richjoyce @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Do SSE and Movies work after the swap?
> (Maybe Wiikey still can't read the second layer?)


everything works as u will see in video if you need more prof i will make more vids too


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @ fenix4o9:Â Just about to unrar. What proggie and @ what speed did u use to burn?
> ...


thanx


----------



## Oath (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > @ fenix4o9:  Just about to unrar. What proggie and @ what speed did u use to burn?
> ...




How did you fit a 9 GB game on a 8.5 GB DL DVD?


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

So phoenix, once again to be clear:

You tried booting the DVD9 "as is" (no brickblocker, no regionfrii) on you wiikey (which I'm assuming has multiregion turned on) and what was the result? Did it show the channel logo, did it try to run the update or did it just plain didn't work or gave you errors?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Hmm I wonder if DVD write speed makes much difference. I think my burner maxes at 4x for DL, so I'll give that a shot and let you know how it is.
> 
> 30 min left.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Hmm I wonder if DVD write speed makes much difference. I think my burner maxes at 4x for DL, so I'll give that a shot and let you know how it is.
> 
> 30 min left.


lol mine burned at 2.4x

uploading vid to u tube its taking forever


----------



## antpod (Feb 5, 2008)

*frenrihr please check your pms, thanks*

hey, fenix did you regionfrii your copy? do you even have to since its a wiikey??


----------



## paOol (Feb 5, 2008)

downloading at 6.45 Mb/s. 
gg school internet. 
will be done in about 25 minutes.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 5, 2008)

ugh i hope wiikey fixes this before the american release. I don't want to burn this on a DL disc only to brn the american version when that one comes out on another DL disc. I've already used 2 dvd-rs burning the single layer release to do the 15% trick.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So phoenix, once again to be clear:
> 
> You tried booting the DVD9 "as is" (no brickblocker, no regionfrii) on you wiikey (which I'm assuming has multiregion turned on) and what was the result? Did it show the channel logo, did it try to run the update or did it just plain didn't work or gave you errors?


ok wiikey 
usa wii
nero 6 ultra 
winrar
memorex dvd+r dl
regionfrii the dvd 9 disk worked
when i tried brickblock i got an error i dono what the error was my brickblock is in some other lang

when i put in the dvd9 it tried to update
so then i put in my dvd 5 with region free and brickblock done to it loaded up the game. at the menu took out the dvd 5
and swaped in the dvd 9 
everything works 

just 2 b clear i used the 15 trick to start with the 2 copies of the dvd5 vers


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Bob Loblaw @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> ugh i hope wiikey fixes this before the american release. I don't want to burn this on a DL disc only to brn the american version when that one comes out on another DL disc. I've already used 2 dvd-rs burning the single layer release to do the 15% trick.


wiikey is fine no update needed just need a new update to brickblocker


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

The torrent is dead, standing. Im downloading pretty fast for a pub, and we only have 1.6% of the game available. Anyone care to seed?

edit: decimal.


----------



## epu708 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > he's messing with you all
> ...


so, you did the swapping to bypass update or it is bcoz wiiked wii won`t read DL?
I have 3.1 J so the update should be fine for me, but i still need info bout wiikeyed wii read DL back up.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So phoenix, once again to be clear:
> ...


read ^


----------



## Carnivean (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...



He swapped because the DL copy tried to update and he doesn't want double channels.

edit: lawl too late.


----------



## Kuronekokun (Feb 5, 2008)

So just to clear it up and help others out with their questions...

How to get DL SSBX copy working without duplicate channels:

-Setup-
Console: NTSC-U (v3.1 U)
Chip: Wiikey 1.9g
Region Override: on
Read speed: 3x

-Steps Taken-
1. Get the SL release.
2. Burn two copies of it. (one normal / one with brick blocker)
3. Insert the normal copy, start the update.
4. Do the 15% trick so you're able to run the brick blocked copy without getting duplicate channels, etc.
5. Get the DL release. (no need to RegionFrii it)
6. Burn a normal copy on DVD+R DL media using ImgBurn. (2x / 2.4x to be safe?)
7. Start the game using the SL brick blocked copy, and swap discs when you get to the main menu - everything should work including SSE.

correct?


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(katsuce @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


torrent died at 1.5


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

That's what I thought.

So from what I understand, he simply used the swap trick to avoid having to run the update on the DVD9 disc, since brick-blocker didn't work on the DVD9 ISO and he didn't want to run the update.

But the DVD9 disc also booted fine on his wiikey, as I thought other japanese people that tried it had said.

So no need to update wiikey to play the game, only brick-blocker if you don't want to run the update (or alternatively, use the swap trick with a brick-blocked DVD5 release).

Cool.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Kuronekokun @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So just to clear it up and help others out with their questions...
> 
> How to get DL SSBX copy working without duplicate channels:
> 
> ...


yes but i regionfrii the dl and the brickblocked copy just 2 b safe lol but yes thats what i did

i dono what speed my wii drive is set 2 so ya sorry


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


This is a comment of the torrent:
"Don't download the file yet, it has an error, the uploaders are fixing it and then they will give a new torrent."

I don't know if it's true or not, but since the torrent died something has to be wrong.


----------



## Corneliuscack (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...




LOL yours too huh? Must be same tracker


----------



## rabhw (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder if we'll get an update to BrickBlocker any time soon...these DL's are bloody expensive I'd rather save as many as I can.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

use usenet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah! 1 seeder!


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ad0 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


Hell... o.O dammit -.-
EDIT: SEEDER = BACK!


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

where can i find this torrent? (no links, i dont wanna get banned)
just tell me the file name and what to look for and where to look for it...
thanks in advance


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(rabhw @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> I wonder if we'll get an update to BrickBlocker any time soon...these DL's are bloody expensive I'd rather save as many as I can.


ya someone tell wiikey team that they dont need to make an update for the wiikey
have them help the guys that make brickblocker!!!!  wee need a update to that !!


lol i spent 26 bucks on 10 dl dvds

vid is at 50% upload at photobucket and i dono how far on youtube


----------



## lordkieranos (Feb 5, 2008)

right, so if you've already done the 15% trick with the single layer is there any need to do anything but burn the dual layer and pop it it?


----------



## Cu1pepper (Feb 5, 2008)

Wiikey team still needs an update to read dual-layer originals.  Some people use originals and/or only have modchips for homebrew/region-free.


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> where can i find this torrent? (no links, i dont wanna get banned)
> just tell me the file name and what to look for and where to look for it...
> thanks in advance


Check ur pm... didnt give any links but some names


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cu1pepper @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Wiikey team still needs an update to read dual-layer originals.Â Some people use originals and/or only have modchips for homebrew/region-free.


ya forgot about that sorry


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> where can i find this torrent? (no links, i dont wanna get banned)
> just tell me the file name and what to look for and where to look for it...
> thanks in advance


Try looking for "DVD9", and you'll probably find something.


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

no see dvd9 smash in bc


----------



## ohnoeee (Feb 5, 2008)

Anyone care to go into detail about what you need to do in regionfrii for the dvd 9 disk?  I never did find a proper faq for it, and all I can do on it is switch the region, but there's extra features that might've been needed for it, like when you right click on a different partion.


----------



## epu708 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> So from what I understand, he simply used the swap trick to avoid having to run the update on the DVD9 disc, since brick-blocker didn't work on the DVD9 ISO and he didn't want to run the update.
> 
> ...


so the problem is in the legit disc, right?
please correct my sentence below if i'm wrong
"no need update for wiikey for ntsc-j to play DL back up"


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

i did the dvd9 update, got the duplicate channels(i hadnt tried the dvd5 yet or ever put any other japanese game in)

it loads up to a screen with two options, then goes to another one that says wifi...hit the left most option on both screens then it booted to the home screen


----------



## ozzyzak (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Cu1pepper @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wiikey team still needs an update to read dual-layer originals.Â Some people use originals and/or only have modchips for homebrew/region-free.
> ...



Can the Wii detect the chips now?  I was under the impression that the console wouldn't even know the drive chip was there.  Has something changed?  Or have I always just been wrong?


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ssahnan @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> i did the dvd9 update, got the duplicate channels(i hadnt tried the dvd5 yet or ever put any other japanese game in)
> 
> it loads up to a screen with two options, then goes to another one that says wifi...hit the left most option on both screens then it booted to the home screen


So that means if you let it make duplicate channels, you don't need to do the swap thing to make it work. Nice


----------



## tic (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(rabhw @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if we'll get an update to BrickBlocker any time soon...these DL's are bloody expensive I'd rather save as many as I can.
> ...



is the source code available or does someone generally *know* how it works (not speculate)? im sure i could update it if either of those could be affirmitively answered.

I assume it searches for some hex string that marks the beginning of an update segment and then removes it and pads it with null characters. i do not have the free disk space required to test my hypothesis on old games and see what exactly it is changing. im RMAing my hdd back to bloody seagate though, so if someone doesnt update brickblocker at some point then ill have a bash.


----------



## MC DUI (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> So from what I understand, he simply used the swap trick to avoid having to run the update on the DVD9 disc, since brick-blocker didn't work on the DVD9 ISO and he didn't want to run the update.
> 
> ...



This is exactly what I thought was the result of this news.

So as per my previous post shouldn't - 

PAL Release on PAL Wiikey'd Wii = Run fine no swapping?
USA Release on USA Wiikey'd Wii = Run fine no swapping?


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ad0 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ssahnan @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i did the dvd9 update, got the duplicate channels(i hadnt tried the dvd5 yet or ever put any other japanese game in)
> ...


well i still cant get to the main menu...


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

wow, will I really have to use brickblocker and regionfrii and stuff? I got a US wii (3.1U, wiikey 1.9g) and I have played a fair amount of PAL and JAP games without ever using any of those programs


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

Seeder Comes and goes... anyone knows why?


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Seeder Comes and goes... anyone knows why?


nintendo attacks xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## amrod (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Seeder Comes and goes... anyone knows why?



this has nothing to do with this thread... KEEP IT ON TOPIC GUYS AND KEEP THE TORRENT SHIT TO YOURSELF!


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(sebaash @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seeder Comes and goes... anyone knows why?
> ...


OH SHIZZLE! War-Suit ON!


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(amrod @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Seeder Comes and goes... anyone knows why?
> ...


It has to do with the release u shit.


----------



## Skull Kid (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(amrod @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(frenrihr @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


pwned


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 5, 2008)

no it has to do with torrent bullshit none of us care about


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, here is my report.

Originally downloaded and burned the DVD5 version of smash and installed the update 100% (got dual channels)

Wiikey 1.9g

Downloaded DVD9 version, used regionfrii to change to US

Nero 8 @ 4x
Verbatim DVD+R DL

Game booted fine, no need to do the switch trick, videos work, full game is working.


----------



## llee8820 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Kuronekokun @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> So just to clear it up and help others out with their questions...
> 
> How to get DL SSBX copy working without duplicate channels:
> 
> ...




Can someone specify the main menu on step 7? Is it the main menu of the wii homescreen or the main menu after you hit start on smash and is the actual main menu of the game. Thanks.


----------



## Hooya (Feb 5, 2008)

I'll wait for the US, English release and not get the dual channels.  Thank you very much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Goddamn, 250+ users reading this topic.  Jeebus.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok so i had to remake the vid cause the vid wasw 106mb and youtube and photobucket limit is 100mb so i did it fast and kinda sloppy sorry guys   oh and i rec my bro did the wii part 

VID WILL B UP IN A SEC 

and the white disk is dvd 5 the silver is dvd 9

happy i could help .. any ? just ask or any vid demos just ask 2





BUT PLEASE STOP ASKING WHERE TO DL THIS I HAVE LIKE 50 PMS 
I USE USENET I PAY FOR IT 
TORRENTS R 2 SLOW I DL AT 1.72 MB A SEC


----------



## ad0 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Ok, here is my report.
> 
> Originally downloaded and burned the DVD5 version of smash and installed the update 100% (got dual channels)
> 
> ...


Good news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, so now that this is confirmed, we can all take the pressure off. Thx Cint


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> ok so i had to remake the vid cause the vid wasw 106mb and youtube and photobucket limit is 100mb so i did it fast and kinda sloppy sorry guysÂ  oh and i rec my bro did the wii part
> 
> VID WILL B UP IN A SEC
> 
> ...


I got 6MB/1MB


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(llee8820 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kuronekokun @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So just to clear it up and help others out with their questions...
> ...


I DIDNT GET 2 WII NEWS CHANNELS OR 2 WEATHER OR 2 OF ANYTHING MY WII IS JUST LIKE HOW I BOUGHT IT

AND STEP 7 IS SHOW IN MY VID THAT WILL B UP IN A SEC ..... err caps lock 
but step 7 is load the game with dvd 5 
u will see the screen where u can pick battle or solo play eject the dvd 5 disk there
u will get a green error 
pop in dvd 9 
the green error will go away 
now you can play ur heart out


----------



## DemonSpeeding (Feb 5, 2008)

Quick question concerning the dual channels, once you've got them, there's no way to get rid of them? Do you just have to wait for the next console firmware update from whatever region you're from? Or can't you go into the Wii's channel area and just delete the two duplicate channels that were created? I'd like to play this early, but will the dual channels cause the console great harm now or further down the road?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Ok, here is my report.
> 
> Originally downloaded and burned the DVD5 version of smash and installed the update 100% (got dual channels)
> 
> ...


i didnt get dual channels so thats y i do the switch trick
i did the 15 % trick 
with dvd 5

so when it came to dvd 9 i had to do switch trick i dont want dual channels


----------



## frenrihr (Feb 5, 2008)

So... its finally out... time to sing....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=t7Ig2JJRpdo


----------



## ohnoeee (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(DrKupo @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> no it has to do with torrent bullshit none of us care about




Just because it doesn't relate to your method of downloading said item of topic doesn't make it "off-topic".
Alternatives are good, more choices incase anything goes wrong with another.

I'd be happy with an [mu] because of a special firefox plugin, but that's just me.


----------



## Cdnmoose (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> frenrihrÂ 	Posted Today, 10:06 PM
> Â 	So... its finally out... time to sing....
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=t7Ig2JJRpdo



is a video of Gears of War not Smash Brothers


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

my vid is 41% uploaded


----------



## No Limitz (Feb 5, 2008)

If you've gotten the DVD5 version working already do you still need to do the same with the full DVD9 DL version?


----------



## MasterBelch (Feb 5, 2008)

Does anyone has a "DVD - (MINUS) R DL" to see if it works?

Thats the only one i have right now and all the stores are closed.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

OK HERES THE VID!!!!! http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


----------



## H8TR (Feb 5, 2008)

Damn, 40 mins for a DVD9 at 2.4x. Guess I can grab a bit while I wait.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> OK HERES THE VID!!!!! http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


im takling to my bro in the vid.. if anyone needs me to make another one or a better one let me know


----------



## dreadbread (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> OK HERES THE VID!!!!! http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


you are the man!


----------



## Cdnmoose (Feb 5, 2008)

Gratz fenix4o9

So what modchip and wii (NTSC-?)do u have and what exact steps did u do?


Thanks in advance and gratz!!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cdnmoose @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Gratz fenix4o9
> 
> So what modchip and wii (NTSC-?)do u have and what exact steps did u do?
> 
> ...


check back about 5 to  10 pages i tell all
ntsc-u
wiikey


----------



## SirDrake (Feb 5, 2008)

i wonder if 15% trick will work with dl version


----------



## antpod (Feb 5, 2008)

So let me get this straight, If I just put in a DVD9(DL) backup of Smash that IS NOT regionfriid or brickblocked in a US Wii w/ Wiikey (1.9g) it will run fine and the only error it will give me is the dual channels which isnt a problem besides you have one more channel always there?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(SirDrake @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> i wonder if 15% trick will work with dl version


dont see y not ur still going to need the dvd 5 aka single layer 2 do the swap trick if u dont wand dual channels


----------



## Cdnmoose (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> fenix4o9Â 	Posted Today, 10:27 PM
> Â
> QUOTE(Cdnmoose @ Feb 4 2008, 11:25 PM)
> Gratz fenix4o9
> ...



Will do, thanks and Gratz...  now my dl will not be done for another 7 hours !!!!!!!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So let me get this straight, If I just put in a DVD9(DL) backup of Smash that IS NOT regionfriid or brickblocked in a US Wii w/ Wiikey (1.9g) it will run fine and the only error it will give me is the dual channels which isnt a problem besides you have one more channel always there?


its so easy to do the 15% trick and the  swap tirck y wouldnt u do that .???
id spend 10 mins and do that stuff then have dual channels and f up ur wii


----------



## djkeem (Feb 5, 2008)

I read you can get rid of the double channels by formatting the wii 
can anyone confirm this


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, people, here is how this thing works. Of course, don't take my word for it and try to confirm it yourself.

1) Games of other regions different from our console don't usually run at all. This game, being japanese (NTSC-J), would need one of two things to ever run in either USA (NTSC-U) or Europe (PAL) Wii's:
a) To have multiregion support on your modchip and have it enabled (wiikey has it disabled by default, this can be set with the 1.3 or 1.2 configuration disc).
b) or, if you don't want to enable the multiregion support, then run regionfrii on the ISO before you burn it and set it to your region.

2) Games like this REQUIRE an update to run (more on this later). Without this update, it will not run. This update would bring your wii to 3.1 version of firmware and, perhaps, add a few non-important things. But if the update doesn't run (even if only til 15%), the game won't run.

3) When you let games of other regions run updates on your wii ... it MAY SCREW IT UP either completly (total brick), partially (semi-brick) or only add a few duplicate channels (not important and minor inconvenience).

4) Brick-Blocker doesn't work on this release (only in the partial dump DVD5 4.5GB one), but if it did, it would stop the game from runing the update, thus preventing you to run the upgrade of a game from another region inadvertenly and screwing your wii. But remeber point 2 -- This game REQUIRES running the update (even if only til 15%), so at some point you are going to need a copy of this game without brick-blocker on it. If you always brick-block everything, you'll never be able to play this game.

5)Since you must run the update in this disc, you have two options. But first, let me stress, that you SHOULD NOT DO ANY OF THOSE TWO OPTIONS I'M GOING TO MENTION unless your wii is already updated to the newest firmware revision of your region. For americans this would be 3.1u. For europeans 3.1e. For japanese this doesn't matter, as the game will upgrade to 3.1j if you let the full update run. If your wii's firmware is below 3.1 ... don't attempt to run this game with a non-japanese wii!!!!!!!!!!

6)From now on you should have your wii updated to 3.1 to continue. If not, update by connecting your wii to internet. If you can't connect, you could update by running games from YOUR region that carry the updates, such as Wii Chess (PAL) if you are in europe and not-sure-what-games if you are in the US (maybe Donkey Kong Jet Racer NTSC-U). So now you have a 3.1 version of your firmware and you can proceed.

7)These are the two options you have.

A)You put the DVD9 game in, of course without using brick-blocker (since it doesn't work on DVD9) and regionfrii'd if necessary (it never hurts to run regionfrii, so you can do it even if it's not necessary), boots and asks you to update, accept the update and let it finish. You are done. You won't have problems with this game again or have to do anything weird to run it. But, as a result, you will have duplicate news and weather channels in your non-japanese wii.

B)You really can't live with the duplicate channels and are willing to risk complicated procedures to run the game to avoid it. Fine. Then you need: two copies of the DVD5 disc ... one "as is" (or regionfrii'd if you need it or when in doubt) and one brick-blocked (also regionfrii'd if needed) and one copy of the DVD9 game (on which you can't run brick-blocker thus this whole mess and regionfrii'd if needed). Then you do the following: put the non-brick-blocked DVD5 disc in. Accept the update but, when it's about 15% done, you unplug your wii. That's it, you don't need that disc anymore or do this again. From now on you start the game using the other disc, the one that is DVD5 brick-blocked and start with that. After you reach the games menu, press eject ... get the disc out and replace it with the DVD9 version.

All this you have to remember that if you don't have multiregion support enabled in your chip, all the discs from different regions (like this game) you want to try might first be run by the regionfrii program and it's region changed (set) to that of your country.

*********
And the most important thing to remember here is NOT TO DO ANY OF THIS IF YOUR WII IS AT FIRMWARE REVISION BELOW 3.1, as this game will try to upgrade you to 3.1j if your wii is not 3.1 (u or e) already could leave you with a semi-brick wii or, worse, if you unplug the wii during the upgrade trying to do the 15% trick, it may brick your wii completely (this doesn't happen if you already have 3.1 as then it is not really updating, just adding minor stuff that is not-critical).
**********


----------



## Zucot (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> OK HERES THE VID!!!!! http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv



I just did the exact same thing, and SSE still crashes after the first level for me...right in the middle of a movie with Pit.

Does SSE work for you using these steps?


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's my take on these exciting last few days:

NTSC/U Wii v3.1U
Cyclowiz @ v3.6b for SMG
Verbatim media
IMGBurn

Burned SL release as is + brickblocked patched version @16x.
Did the 15% trick with the unpatched disc. No extra channels.
Used patched disc for game play.
Kids went wild in versus mode and unlocked most of the characters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Burnt DL as is @ 8x.
Booted up game with SL patched disc.
Swapped in DL @ the "Press Any Button" start screen in SSBB.
Flawless.

Been a sweet couple of days, lots of reading/laughing/reading & more reading.

Keep these threads clean playas.
An' I'm out.  peace.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> OK, people, here is how this thing works. Of course, don't take my word for it and try to confirm it yourself.
> 
> 1) Games of other regions different from our console don't usually run at all. This game, being japanese (NTSC-J), would need one of two things to ever run in either USA (NTSC-U) or Europe (PAL) Wii's:
> Â  a) To have multiregion support on your modchip and have it enabled (wiikey has it disabled by default, this can be set with the 3.1 configuration disc).
> ...



nice .. i didnt read the whole thing but damn nice... o and for this part 

"*********
And the most important thing to remember here is NOT TO DO ANY OF THIS IF YOUR WII IS AT FIRMWARE REVISION BELOW 3.1, as this game will try to upgrade you to 3.1j and leave you with a semi-brick wii or, worse, if you unplug the wii during the upgrade trying to do the 15% trick, it will brick your will compleatly (this doesn't happen if you already have 3.1 as then it is not really updating, just adding minor stuff that is not-critical).
**********
"

i think my wii was at 3.0 not 3.1 before i did all this


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zucot @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OK HERES THE VID!!!!! http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv
> ...


yes uploading a vid now


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Zucot @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


what type of disk did u use??
my bro has been playing single mode the whole time from my first post where i said its workign about 8 pages back like 2 hrs now with out a problem...


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/v/BT4Gc0g9PDI&rel=1


----------



## antpod (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight, If I just put in a DVD9(DL) backup of Smash that IS NOT regionfriid or brickblocked in a US Wii w/ Wiikey (1.9g) it will run fine and the only error it will give me is the dual channels which isnt a problem besides you have one more channel always there?
> ...


well really, because, all it is dual channels, and its my friends wii who is just letting me borrow it for the month for this, and he doesnt really care about it much (its been in his closet since he got it)


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

So, as of now, is it safer to do the 100% japanese update on an NTSC-U Wii, or do the 15%?


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

just wondering...i am downloading dvd9 version right now. didnt dowloaded the dvd5 version....is there a way to burn the dvd5 version from the dvd9 one...that way i wont need to dowload another 4.37gb

thx


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BT4Gc0g9PDI
short vid of adventure mode 
using dl dvd
with swap trick


----------



## H8TR (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> So, as of now, is it safer to do the 100% japanese update on an NTSC-U Wii, or do the 15%?


As far as I concerned, I don't think it's good to do any of them. 15% or 100%. We don't know the consequences yet. What if Ninty goes on a banning spree like MSFT by checking Wii's that have dual channels or the 15% update. (Just cause you can't see the news and weather channel doesn't mean the data isn't there)


----------



## No Limitz (Feb 5, 2008)

Asking one more time:
If I already did the 15% trick with the DVD5 version of the game (as in I was already playing the DVD5 version) do I still need to do it with the DVD9 version as well?

And one more question:
Do I need to do the DVD9 swap everytime? or just the first time?


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as of now, is it safer to do the 100% japanese update on an NTSC-U Wii, or do the 15%?
> ...


Thanks. I'll just wait for a brick blocker then.


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(No Limitz @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Asking one more time:
> If I already did the 15% trick with the DVD5 version of the game (as in I was already playing the DVD5 version) do I still need to do it with the DVD9 version as well?
> 
> And one more question:
> Do I need to do the DVD9 swap everytime? or just the first time?


everytime is you not want the dual channels D:


----------



## Gamesphere (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, If you can't run brickblocker or RegionFrii on your DVD9 copy, then why don't you use the DVD9 copy as the one you use to update with(15% n dup channel), thus saving you an extra disk from burning 2 copys of the DVD5 release. Now all you should need is the DVD9 untouched and DVD5 brickblocked. Lets use our heads people!!!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 5, 2008)

HTML does not work here and with most forums for very very good reason.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(No Limitz @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Asking one more time:
> If I already did the 15% trick with the DVD5 version of the game (as in I was already playing the DVD5 version) do I still need to do it with the DVD9 version as well?
> 
> And one more question:
> Do I need to do the DVD9 swap everytime? or just the first time?


you dont need to do the 15% trick again if u did it once.
and yes u will have to swap everytime. 
you load up the dvd 5 vs to skip the update
as of now brickblocker wont work with dvd9 so if you dont swap it will try and update


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Gamesphere @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Ok, If you can't run brickblocker or RegionFrii on your DVD9 copy, then why don't you use the DVD9 copy as the one you use to update with(15% n dup channel), thus saving you an extra disk from burning 2 copys of the DVD5 release. Now all you should need is the DVD9 untouched and DVD5 brickblocked. Lets use our heads people!!!!


you can run regionfrii on dvd 9 you can not rund brickblocker


----------



## sid0101 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So, as of now, is it safer to do the 100% japanese update on an NTSC-U Wii, or do the 15%?
> ...



The innocent and ignorance plea would work in our favor.  Since Ninty already thinks we are stupid consumers because we don't need a mic, headset, or storage most likely we can get away with this.  All we need to say is that a friend of ours from japan travelled to said country and tried playing the game.  We simply did not know that wiis were region locked.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > HTML does not work here and with most forums for very very good reason.


ahh ok dont know y but thanks will fix
http://www.youtube.com/v/BT4Gc0g9PDI&rel=1


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(No Limitz @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Asking one more time:
> If I already did the 15% trick with the DVD5 version of the game (as in I was already playing the DVD5 version) do I still need to do it with the DVD9 version as well?
> 
> And one more question:
> Do I need to do the DVD9 swap everytime? or just the first time?



From what little I know

To your first question: You don't have to do the 15% upgrade again.

To your second question: until a new version of brick-blocker is made, yes, you would have to swap. Reason for that is that, if you boot with your DVD9 disc (non-brick-blocked) it will ask you to run the update every time until it completes. And since you don't want to let it complete ... well. So use a brick-blocked DVD5 disc (which won't ask you to update) and then swap with the DVD9 that is non-blocked and therefore would've asked if you booted directly with it.

So just to make it clear, the ONLY people that need to swap are those who both, don't want to run the update 100% AND can't get a brick-blocked version of the DVD9 ISO. Those who let the upgrade run 100% or those who can get a brick-blocked DVD9 copy don't need to swap at all.

BTW, someone could easily make a patch to "brick-block" the DVD9 ISO until a new version of brick-blocker is made, so no swaping would be necessary for anyone.


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chuckdeg @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> just wondering...i am downloading dvd9 version right now. didnt dowloaded the dvd5 version....is there a way to burn the dvd5 version from the dvd9 one...that way i wont need to dowload another 4.37gb
> 
> thx



plz help


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

okay, 1.9g wiikey, 3.1u wii

dvd9 loaded up fine, i kept getting kicked back to home screen on the initial options but its cuz i was hitting 1 on wiimote which is probably a cancel button as oppeoed to 2.


didnt regionfrii the image, wiikey is set to region free

anyone know what those intial setting screens are ?  the translation faq doesnt have it


----------



## H8TR (Feb 5, 2008)

FUCK!. My Mac went to sleep and IMGburn error'd out. The disc is a coaster. That one disc is worth like 3 bucks.


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

i have one idea. In dvd9 release, put outside the second layer. Now use wiiblock to first layer and put again the layers to create a dvd9 again. :3
Is can possible?


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link

http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r210/Ci...nt=100_0578.flv

It's the dual layer version, my dual channels are seen, as well as my subspace progress, showing that it does indeed work. Although I just realised it looks sketchy when I put the DVD in, it is indeed the DVD9 shown at the beginning.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit : notice theres no swapping involved, just one disc and it runs flawlessly


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone have contact with the guy and or guys that made wiibrickblocker??? or maybe a link to the newest vers. ?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link
> 
> http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r210/Ci...nt=100_0578.flv
> 
> ...


nice.. so with the dual channels loads rite up 
and with the 15% trick you have to swap to keep your wii from having dual channels


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok my last post and then im playing smash 

here are all my vids 
PHOTOBUCKET...i think i reached my limit transfering all vids to youtube will post links


SWAP TRICK VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBPTcF8mc6I

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 STORY MODE. SHORT VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturemode.flv

YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/v/BT4Gc0g9PDI&rel=1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STORY MODE. LONG VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturelong.flv

YOUTUBE:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
see you guys tomorrow enjoy any ?'s look back and read stop asking the same ?s over and over 
thanks tempers could not have gotten this far without you 
oh and who every raced me .. muahah i won!
GBATEMP!!!!! STILL THE BEST ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AN ADMIN CAN CHANGE THIS NOW TO WIIKEY WORKS TOO! AND SWAP WORKS TOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned - This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz and apparently works. Yet to be confirmed working with any other modchips.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> does anyone have contact with the guy and or guys that made wiibrickblocker??? or maybe a link to the newest vers. ?



Somebody could just make a quick-and-dirty patch just for this Iso. Just check what bytes brick-block changes on the DVD5 release and, since that's the first layer were the update partition is, should be the same on the DVD9 iso.

Actually, you could just "hexedit" the DVD9, split it to the part where it "joins" the DVD5 release, and use the brickblocked DVD5 ISO and then just add the rest of the DVD9 file.

Well, if you get the point you get the point and know that it's dead easy if you have both, the DVD5 and the DVD9 releases. Just a little bit of file-compare to be sure the first 4.5GB are the same, then file compare the brick-blocked and non-brick blocked DVD5's and hexedit (change) those same bytes on the DVD9 disc.

Ditto, you have a brick-blocked DVD9 and don't need to do the swap (which you don't need to do either if you let the update run 100% ... swaping is only optional and for those that prefer to stop the update at 15%).


----------



## llee8820 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link
> 
> http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r210/Ci...nt=100_0578.flv
> 
> ...



Could you please explain how you did this?


----------



## Mysteriouskk (Feb 5, 2008)

Is there any way to reset the wii completely to get rid of the dual channels?


----------



## ahtze (Feb 5, 2008)

What layer break do I use??

Same as 360 games??

Someone please help


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(llee8820 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link
> ...



I explained in my earlier post. I updated 100% with the DVD5 version of the game, so i had the channels already. Now, when i put the DVD9 version with the dual channels, it boots like the regular game


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ahtze @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> What layer break do I use??
> 
> Same as 360 games??
> 
> Someone please help


If you use ImgBurn to burn this, then you don't have to worry about layer breaks as ImgBurn recognizes and takes care of it for you.


----------



## Zucot (Feb 5, 2008)

Hm, my DL burn plays the movies from the bonus menus fine, but freezes in adventure mode, during the cutscenes.

What gives?


----------



## Libomasus (Feb 5, 2008)

For all those who have problems with adventure mode, what media are you using? Anybody who can play the game perfectly, what write speed and DVD brand are you using. Sorry if its already been asked, but I'm not in the mood to search through these pages...

Also, so this swap trick works with Wiikey right? Is there any sure fire way to not have to use the swaptrick, or is it just a coinflip random problem?


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zucot @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Hm, my DL burn plays the movies from the bonus menus fine, but freezes in adventure mode, during the cutscenes.
> 
> What gives?


thats weird what media.. i have a vid being posted now that shows cut scenes in story mode with no probs


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Libomasus @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> For all those who have problems with adventure mode, what media are you using?
> 
> Also, so this swap trick works with Wiikey right? Is there any sure fire way to not have to use the swaptrick, or is it just a coinflip random problem?


The only reason people end up using the swap trick is if you don't want to complete the update that comes with this game and end up with 2 un-usable channels on your NTSC/U or PAL Wii.

If you've updated 100% then there's no need to swap.


----------



## PainToad (Feb 5, 2008)

On what page is the swap trick described?
Does it need a wiikey update (with SMG patched already)?
Thought Wiikey couldnt play DL :S
Cheers


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> On what page is the swap trick described?
> Does it need a wiikey update (with SMG patched already)?
> Thought Wiikey couldnt play DL :S
> Cheers



Right here, two or three pages back there's a loooong post by me where it's also described briefly.


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(PainToad @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> On what page is the swap trick described?
> Does it need a wiikey update (with SMG patched already)?
> Thought Wiikey couldnt play DL :S
> Cheers


my post  #399
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74274&st=390#


----------



## ahtze (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ahtze @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > What layer break do I use??
> ...




What modchip are u using? wiikey? Does it work perfectly ?? Thanks


----------



## DvDrmann (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ahtze @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(DvDrmann @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ahtze @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> ...


Cyclowiz m8


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Libomasus @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> For all those who have problems with adventure mode, what media are you using? Anybody who can play the game perfectly, what write speed and DVD brand are you using. Sorry if its already been asked, but I'm not in the mood to search through these pages...
> 
> Also, so this swap trick works with Wiikey right? Is there any sure fire way to not have to use the swaptrick, or is it just a coinflip random problem?



I used Verbatim DVD+R DL burned using Nero 8 at 4x


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link
> 
> http://s145.photobucket.com/albums/r210/Ci...nt=100_0578.flv
> 
> ...



Your video needs to be darker.


----------



## MSW0 (Feb 5, 2008)

I am 100% Confirming the DL version can just be burned and ran on the Wiikey with no issues.

This is with the 3.1J firmware, dupe channels, no swap needed.

Happy gaming.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok my last post and then im playing smash 

here are all my vids 
PHOTOBUCKET...i think i reached my limit transfering all vids to youtube will post links


SWAP TRICK VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBPTcF8mc6I

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 STORY MODE. SHORT VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturemode.flv

YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/v/BT4Gc0g9PDI&rel=1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STORY MODE. LONG VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturelong.flv

YOUTUBE:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
see you guys tomorrow enjoy any ?'s look back and read stop asking the same ?s over and over 
thanks tempers could not have gotten this far without you 
oh and who every raced me .. muahah i won!
GBATEMP!!!!! STILL THE BEST ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*AN ADMIN CAN CHANGE THIS NOW TO WIIKEY WORKS TOO! AND SWAP WORKS TOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned - This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL & Cyclowiz and apparently works. Yet to be confirmed working with any other modchips.


i reposted because i fixed vids


----------



## Cintdrix (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Cintdrix @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok guys, I made a video, heres the link
> ...



Yea sorry about quality it was filmed using crappy digital camera and theres not very good lighting in that room = \


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(MSW0 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I am 100% Confirming the DL version can just be burned and ran on the Wiikey with no issues.
> 
> This is with the 3.1J firmware, dupe channels, no swap needed.
> 
> Happy gaming.



Happy gaming to you too.  +1 for us all...

But I'm waiting for the North American release.  As things develop, it'll be a lot more smooth.


----------



## dreadbread (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(MSW0 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I am 100% Confirming the DL version can just be burned and ran on the Wiikey with no issues.
> 
> This is with the 3.1J firmware, dupe channels, no swap needed.
> 
> Happy gaming.


wait, you got dupe channels from the game even though you have 3.1J? or those dupe channels was from another game?


----------



## webyugioh (Feb 5, 2008)

With 8.7GB and only a 256K DSL connection to download with, it would take me over a month. I've allready preordered the NTSC one for my NTSC Wii, so i will just wait, its not like i don't have any other games to play.


----------



## ohnoeee (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(sebaash @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> i have one idea. In dvd9 release, put outside the second layer. Now use wiiblock to first layer and put again the layers to create a dvd9 again. :3
> Is can possible?




Broken english... 
I have no idea what you're saying, nor do I have any idea how you change the layers of the iso, if that's what you are saying.
Anyone know what he's talking about?


----------



## Zucot (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Zucot @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, my DL burn plays the movies from the bonus menus fine, but freezes in adventure mode, during the cutscenes.
> ...




Verbatim, same I use for 360 games.

Gonna try memorex now.


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(dreadbread @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(MSW0 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I am 100% Confirming the DL version can just be burned and ran on the Wiikey with no issues.
> ...



adding the japanese fw will give you dupe channels and no, there is not a way to get rid of them at all.  the dupe channels are related to it being japanese and will not add a third set when you play a different japanese game...if you don't want the dupe channels then there is a 15% update trick that people have successfully used, just need to read up on it...

wiikey wii's can play the dvd9, no swap needed, enuf people have done it.  i didnt even regionfrii my iso.  so it cant play the original, but backup dvd9's seem fine.  everything works, i havent had any crashes.


----------



## epu708 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ohnoeee @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sebaash @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i have one idea. In dvd9 release, put outside the second layer. Now use wiiblock to first layer and put again the layers to create a dvd9 again. :3
> ...


he/she means you cut the first layer from DL iso. run wbb on that one then re-join it with the rest.


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

i tried memorex on mine, worked fine...my brother has some sony he is gonna try...another friend of mine tried verbatim, worked fine...doesnt seem nearly as finicky on dl as regular dvdr, my wii will only boot one type and brand of dvdr


----------



## Gus122000 (Feb 5, 2008)

are those dupe channels usable ?


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ohnoeee @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sebaash @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i have one idea. In dvd9 release, put outside the second layer. Now use wiiblock to first layer and put again the layers to create a dvd9 again. :3
> ...



Yeah ... he is trying to ask about my suggestion to make a brick-blocked DVD9 ISO ... basically he wants to know if he can split the DVD9 .iso file (i.e. with a hex editor) and substitute the first 4.5GB of the brick-blocked DVD5 iso file.

Yeah, that should work. But someone needs to byte-compare the first 4.5GB of the DVD9 to make sure they are the same as the 4.5GB of the DVD5 release.

I have neither. I don't even have a Wii. So I can't check.

The result would be a DVD9 "brick-blocked" that wouldn't need the swap trick for those that decided to stop the upgrade 15% instead of letting it run 100%. The ones that run it 100% don't need any swap tricks at all already. That would be a "temporary fix" until a new version of brick-blocker can properly patch double layer isos.


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Gus122000 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> are those dupe channels usable ?


no


----------



## dreadbread (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ssahnan @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dreadbread @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MSW0 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


goshdang
you dont know what you are talking about. he said he has a 3.1J firmware meaning he has a Japanese Wii. there is no way a Japanese game can give you duplicate channels because you already have those Japanese news and weather channels. i just asked because he included dupe channels on his post and i wanted to confirm.


----------



## Jokiz (Feb 5, 2008)

So, it works on Wiikey, NTSC and PAL?
And the game works without swapping if you do the 100% update?
I did the 15% trick on DVD5, does that mean I have to swap?
If I put in the DVD9 now, will it ask for update? Cause if it does, Ill just update and get the Dupes


----------



## Vulpix (Feb 5, 2008)

Curse the newsgroups! What is with the incomplete uploads!


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> So, it works on Wiikey, NTSC and PAL?
> And the game works without swapping if you do the 100% update?
> I did the 15% trick on DVD5, does that mean I have to swap?
> If I put in the DVD9 now, will it ask for update? Cause if it does, Ill just update and get the Dupes



1-Yes, works on wiikey (at least 1.9g, not sure on the 1.9b or 1.9), both NTSC and PAL
2-Yes, the game works without any swapping or any need of the DVD5 at all if you let the update run 100% (but you get duplicate channels that way)
3-If you did the 15% trick you have two options: Let the game update 100% or, if you want to stick to "not having duplicate channels", then you need to either "patch" the dvd9 iso to manually brick-block it (since brick-brockler doesn't work on it) or use the swap trick.
4-Yes, if you put the DVD9 in it will ask you to run the update and if you let it go 100%, that's be the end of your problems other than the duplicate channels. That is, assuming you regionfrii the DVD9 or have multiregion enabled in your wiikey, either option is valid, only one of the two is needed.


----------



## HAK_Devil (Feb 5, 2008)

Just move dupe channels to 4th page on the wii and you will never even realize they exist and plus you don't need to swap


----------



## ohnoeee (Feb 5, 2008)

There are no seeds... there hasn't been any for hours.  
What's going on?  A lot of you claim to have it.... damn usenet.  I'd learn it if I had time and enough money...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Vulpix @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Curse the newsgroups! What is with the incomplete uploads!



Complete here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Sure your server isn't to blame?.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 5, 2008)

Good job guys, now im downloading and im buying some DVD-DL tomorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Talking about Wiikey news.


----------



## Zharay (Feb 5, 2008)

I for one didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with two additional channels (just moved em to the last page). Plus, I don't have to worry about severly messing up any internal/bios settings due to an incomplete update.

Keep in mind that I also do not need to do any sort of swap tricks or use brickblocker or regionfrii. Those are just redundant steps that are needed to circumnavigate perma-bricking your system (which in this case it doesn't) or an update (which you need to do for something like swapping) and if you have a PAL system (regionfrii).

Nintendo cannot detect your system for having those two channels. You already broke your warranty when you first opened the system so you don't have to worry about having a clean system. Just do the update and save yourself a headache.


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zharay @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I for one didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with two additional channels (just moved em to the last page). Plus, I don't have to worry about severly messing up any internal/bios settings due to an incomplete update.
> 
> Keep in mind that I also do not need to do any sort of swap tricks or use brickblocker or regionfrii. Those are just redundant steps that are needed to circumnavigate perma-bricking your system (which in this case it doesn't) or an update (which you need to do for something like swapping) and if you have a PAL system (regionfrii).
> 
> Nintendo cannot detect your system for having those two channels. You already broke your warranty when you first opened the system so you don't have to worry about having a clean system. Just do the update and save yourself a headache.



Pirates are also purists if you didn't know.


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

i hate to piss and moan, but where's the seeder for this? We're stuck with 20% available. I'd sign up for usenet, but i don't have a credit card, so please don't pin that on me.


----------



## Milky RAVE (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> i hate to piss and moan, but where's the seeder for this? We're stuck with 20% available. I'd sign up for usenet, but i don't have a credit card, so please don't pin that on me.



Check with your ISP. Usually most ISPs offer some sort of newsgroup access. You just gotta hope they don't ridiculously cap your download speeds or not allow you to access binaries.


----------



## ahtze (Feb 5, 2008)

Guys. No need layer break? ; ;


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

do i really need to download both the DVD9 and DVD5 to play the game...DVD9 is loaded but is there a way to burn the DVD5 (single layer) from it?


----------



## ahtze (Feb 5, 2008)

Really no need layer break??

Right now I am writing it as sectors: 4,155,840(Mode1/2048) 

Is that correct? ; ;


----------



## MadDice (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm new to this whole thing, so don't yell at me please but, doesn't letting it update to 100% Semi-Brick the console?

If not then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If so then  :'(


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok my last post and then im playing smash 

here are all my vids 
PHOTOBUCKET...i think i reached my limit transfering all vids to youtube will post links


SWAP TRICK VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...rrent=smash.flv


YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBPTcF8mc6I

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 STORY MODE. SHORT VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturemode.flv

YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/v/BT4Gc0g9PDI&rel=1

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STORY MODE. LONG VID:
PHOTOBUCKET:
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w261/fe...venturelong.flv

YOUTUBE:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVd_53-KUIo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
see you guys tomorrow enjoy any ?'s look back and read stop asking the same ?s over and over 
thanks tempers could not have gotten this far without you 
oh and who every raced me .. muahah i won!
GBATEMP!!!!! STILL THE BEST ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit ***got the last vid up for you tube


----------



## Puxel (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Milky RAVE @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate to piss and moan, but where's the seeder for this? We're stuck with 20% available. I'd sign up for usenet, but i don't have a credit card, so please don't pin that on me.
> ...


Thanks! I just found out that I can access giganews. I thought comcast was good for nothing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



after reading some things, maybe they are


----------



## Fatal_Aroma (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(MadDice @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I'm new to this whole thing, so don't yell at me please but, doesn't letting it update to 100% Semi-Brick the console?
> 
> If not then
> 
> ...


As long as your at firmware 3.1, the update will not semi-brick your console, only the two channels, this is my understanding anyway, I did the 15% trick for the single layer, but swapping for dual layer would be a hassle, I might just update it 100%.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zharay @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I for one didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with two additional channels (just moved em to the last page). Plus, I don't have to worry about severly messing up any internal/bios settings due to an incomplete update.
> 
> Keep in mind that I also do not need to do any sort of swap tricks or use brickblocker or regionfrii. Those are just redundant steps that are needed to circumnavigate perma-bricking your system (which in this case it doesn't) or an update (which you need to do for something like swapping) and if you have a PAL system (regionfrii).
> 
> Nintendo cannot detect your system for having those two channels. You already broke your warranty when you first opened the system so you don't have to worry about having a clean system. Just do the update and save yourself a headache.


is it really that hard to yank the power plug during an update 
and from there on load up with one disk swap it out and be done untill next time u play then u just load back up the one disk and swap ???


----------



## Heran Bago (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Zharay @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I for one didn't bother with the 15% trick, I can live with two additional channels (just moved em to the last page). Plus, I don't have to worry about severly messing up any internal/bios settings due to an incomplete update.
> ...


I opted for the duplicate channels because honestly who wants to waste two blank DVDs on a shitty unstable rip.


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 5, 2008)

From the grapevine : *WiiNewz can now confirm that the recently released full Dual Layer (DVD9) dump of "Super Smash Brothers Brawl" works fine on Wiikey, including PAL systems. Apparently, the chip has problems reading the original copy but a backup works fine. I guess everyone got their panties all in a bunch over nothing. *


----------



## bluebright (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Pirates are also purists if you didn't know.



I one up that.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Zharay @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


lol who wants to f up their wii and have double channels for a shitty unstable rip... blank dvd+rs are 35 bucks for 100 and 3 dvddl are 10 bucks 
a wii is 250 bucks


----------



## lopyod (Feb 5, 2008)

WiiNewz can now confirm that the recently released full Dual Layer (DVD9) dump of "Super Smash Brothers Brawl" works fine on Wiikey, including PAL systems. Apparently, the chip has problems reading the original copy but a backup works fine. I guess everyone got their panties all in a bunch over nothing. 

too late to post it...


----------



## rabhw (Feb 5, 2008)

Weird, was just playing for an hour or two on the DVD9 version, and I went to try out some of the "masterpieces" (demos of old NES games etc), and when I went to start Earthbound, my Wii reset and went back to the Wii menu.


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 5, 2008)

so it works with wiikey... but do you have to swap disc's still to get into the game?


----------



## pk! (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(shark1987 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> so it works with wiikey... but do you have to swap disc's still to get into the game?


if you don't want duplicate channels, you have to do disc swap (to acess a 100% game)


----------



## Zharay (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> is it really that hard to yank the power plug during an update
> and from there on load up with one disk swap it out and be done untill next time u play then u just load back up the one disk and swap ???


I already do this for my PS2, I don't want to have to do the same for my Wii. Honestly after several years of using swap discs for my PS2, the mod chip for my Wii is like a godsend. I'll never go back to swapping. I actually really considered doing the 15% thing so as to have a wii that doesn't have signs of duplicate channels, but I can work around a few extra channels as long as I don't have to see them all the time.

Also, there is no % ticker on the screen, just a bar. Saying 15% can be anything from 10-30% and who knows what its transferring within that span of time.

To clarify things for those who keep asking:

*You do not need to do any sort of swapping!* Its only for if you do not want two japanese channels that you cant delete (possible removal in the future?).

*Wiikey works with the DVD9 without any modifications to the disc or your Wii.* You just have to do an update in order to play it. It gives you two channels, that is all. Works with PAL Wii's and US Wii's.


----------



## Zucot (Feb 5, 2008)

I got the DL version working on my wiikey, I had to change media types from Verbatim (which works fine for 360 games) to Memorex and all was well!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

"Also, there is no % ticker on the screen, just a bar. Saying 15% can be anything from 10-30% and who knows what its transferring within that span of time. " lol but if you do the full update you get all that stuff pluse more haha i see ur point but when i put this game in its in for about 4 hrs at a time so swaping a disk once a day so i can play for 4 hours is worth it to me


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zucot @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I got the DL version working on my wiikey, I had to change media types from Verbatim (which works fine for 360 games) to Memorex and all was well!


ya im glad i got memorex i have had 0 problems i thnk thats y everyone was having a hard time with vids verbatim blows 
sony and memorex all the way


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 5, 2008)

I just woke up, so I haven´t really read more of this forum than this last page. I have read the news of the DVD9+WiiKey=true, witch is just wonderful news!

I have 1 Q though: I have a Wii with WiiKey, and I also have the SL-copy of SSBB. I´ve done the 15%-trick, and it works wonderful. Now to the Q: Can i burn a copy of the DVD9-SSBB, and just do a BrickBlocker on it, since the update is already "complete" and working?

Oh, and one more thing - does everything work with this copy of the game - or does it freeze as much as the SL does?


----------



## jo-z (Feb 5, 2008)

my machine is pal I already got two duplicate channel from SMG us version,

if I do the upgrade again, will I get four duplicate channel ?


----------



## florkie2000 (Feb 5, 2008)

2 others jap wii releases : 


Oneechanbara_Revolution_JAP_WII-TMD
Major_Wii_Nagero_Gyroball_JAP_WII-TMD


Really hope the oneechanbara will work cause it is sexy and gore lol , and no chance to see it in ntz u or in pal version


----------



## Daimakaimura (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(jo-z @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> my machine is pal I already got two duplicate channel from SMG us version,
> 
> if I do the upgrade again, will I get four duplicate channel ?


jep

i got  4 of then too, that makes 6 total


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

just to be sure : i can load the 3.1J update from DVD9 version of the game and it wont harm my Wii except for the fact i'll have 2 duplicate channels...right?


----------



## livefigga (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â just to be sure : i can load the 3.1J update from DVD9 version of the game and it wont harm my Wii except for the fact i'll have 2 duplicate channels...right?



For now yes will this effect anything in the future.... well know one can be sure at this point


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

would there be a way to burn the dvd5 single layer from the DVD9 Dlayer one?


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 5, 2008)

Can someone fill me in about the swap trick for the DL version? How does that work?
Do I also need the dvd5 version for this trick?

I have a Wiikey with 1.9b.


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 5, 2008)

I just woke up, so I haven´t really read more of this forum than this last page. I have read the news of the DVD9+WiiKey=true, witch is just wonderful news!

I have 1 Q though: I have a Wii with WiiKey, and I also have the SL-copy of SSBB. I´ve done the 15%-trick, and it works wonderful. Now to the Q: Can i burn a copy of the DVD9-SSBB, and just do a BrickBlocker on it, since the update is already "complete" and working?

Oh, and one more thing - does everything work with this copy of the game - or does it freeze as much as the SL does?


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok... so the DL BACKUP.. works fine without the need of any swap trick..
so.. can someone please tell me in simple stupid terms.. how should i do it?
1) burn
2) insert into PAL WII+WIIKEY
3) let the update ..well.. emm..UPDATE...
4) run the game?
thats it?

-- BTW does the eng version comes out in march 09 or 08? --


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Can someone fill me in about the swap trick for the DL version? How does that work?
> Do I also need the dvd5 version for this trick?
> 
> I have a Wiikey with 1.9b.



update to Wiikey 1.9G then ask again (I don't know the answer but I know you have to update to 1.9G)


----------



## FrozenOne23 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## da_rula (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Mr Q @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I have 1 Q though: I have a Wii with WiiKey, and I also have the SL-copy of SSBB. I´ve done the 15%-trick, and it works wonderful. Now to the Q: Can i burn a copy of the DVD9-SSBB, and just do a BrickBlocker on it, since the update is already "complete" and working?



Yes, im absolutely sure that u don't need another Update. The DL Update is the same as in SL Version.
I haven't tested it yet, but i will directly burn a RegionFrii'd+Brickblocked DVD9


----------



## RayJT9 (Feb 5, 2008)

Quick question, couldn't see it anywhere:

Am I better off using DVD+R DL or DVD-R DL to write this?

Any other specific instructions I should adhere to in order to increase the chances of this working?

Thanks in advance.

--Ray


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(RayJT9 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Quick question, couldn't see it anywhere:
> 
> Am I better off using DVD+R DL or DVD-R DL to write this?
> 
> ...


on the front page it says ''This image is DVD9 full tested with DVD+R DL '' so im guessing you should go with DVD+R DL based on that statement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 burn at 4x speed


----------



## RayJT9 (Feb 5, 2008)

D'oh, didn't see that one. Thank you.

Guess I just found out how easy it is to be a noob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--Ray


----------



## T-hug (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:


> Nice news =)
> So does anybody know what program can burn DL backups???
> 
> Thx in advance



Some people use IMGBURN but I personally recommend CloneCD by Slysoft (can find it cracked on Usenet or torrents etc.).
I've used the app to burn over 80 Verbatim 8.5GB Dual Layer DVDs for my 360 and have only ever had 1 bad burn which was due to the ISO being corrupt.
If your only using it to burn this game you can grab a free trial from SlySoft.com that I think lasts for 30 days.  
Theres also a newer version of the app called AnyDVD or something like that but I've never tried it out.


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

this release work on wiikey 1.9G?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 5, 2008)

ehm.. i got a question..

with metroid prime 3 you had to do the 15% trick by using 2 dvds (one copy unbrickblocked,and one copy brickblocked)

with SSBB do i need again 2 copies..or just run the update (break by 15%) and then run the game..??

thx would be really nice if someone will help me


----------



## Seraph (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, this works with Wiikey and yes, you need two copies just like with MP3.  Perhaps that note on the release needs to be updated.


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 5, 2008)

I just got all 312 songs from smashboards.  The torrent went at 350 kbps, so it took one hour for all those songs.  THIS.IS.THE.MOST.FUCKING.EPIC.OST.EVER.  Get it now, you won't regret it.

Also, I prefer the sl dvd dump to this one.  I will wait to play sse and classic till the english version, and with the sl one I can still do awesome versus matches


----------



## Sobol14 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got some questions.
1) Will the savegame file from SL works on DL version?
2) I've already do the MP3 trick for the SL, is there any need to do this again with DL version?
3) And finally will the DL version working with Briskblocker used on it?


----------



## aardvarks (Feb 5, 2008)

wii brickblocker didnt recognise the large iso, so it wouldnt work for me


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Yes, this works with Wiikey and yes, you need two copies just like with MP3.Â Perhaps that note on the release needs to be updated.




hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





you sure its working with a wiikey 1.9G on PAL system because the NFO say work on CYCLOWIZ?...wiikey not recognise the DVD9 DL?


----------



## Seraph (Feb 5, 2008)

Read the topic back a few/couple pages...just do it.


----------



## Zharay (Feb 5, 2008)

For those who do not know, here's a link to all the menus that are in game and the translated version side by side so you know just what you are doing (really the game is probably the easiest to navigate if you've played previous games to death)

http://faqs.ign.com/articles/849/849163p1.html


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

I can confirm it works on PAL Wii + Wiikey 1.9g

I haven't use WiiBrickblocker and had to do the 100% update (so I have the duplicate channels) but it works =)

Burned on a DVD-R DL with IMGBurn at 4x

Do you know if I can patch the iso with RegionFrii instead of the Wiikey Region Override?


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 5, 2008)

hey keylogger..
can you access the setup menu?


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Read the topic back a few/couple pages...just do it.




ok work on wiikey pal but only on 50 HTZ or also 60 HTZ?...and the update brick the wii PAL?


----------



## aardvarks (Feb 5, 2008)

working fine on my pal wii, had to have the duplicate channels tho, wii works fine. wii menu ok


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(eternity575 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> hey keylogger..
> can you access the setup menu?


Yes!

I was in 3.1E before the SSBB's update.
My Wii is not brick or semi-brick. I have juste the duplicate channels.
I can acces the setup menu =)

Works in 50Hz & 60Hz


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

strange the old relase DVD 5  work only in 50 HTZ mode on a WII PAL and this release work on PAL in 60 HTZ?


----------



## Seraph (Feb 5, 2008)

To get 60Hz working, you must turn off the Deflicker option.  This works for both dumps.(or at least what I've read, I don't have a PAL Wii)


----------



## Xedi (Feb 5, 2008)

So do you need to apply anything to the DVD9 to get it working ? Regionfrii or not necessary ?


----------



## chienboy (Feb 5, 2008)

My wiikey is not region free but is there a new version of regionfrii for dual layer support? I have the dvd 5 version with regionfrii but i don't know if you need to patch the DL version also.

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Xedi @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> So do you need to apply anything to the DVD9 to get it working ? Regionfrii or not necessary ?


I don't know if RegionFrii is compatible with the DVD9 Release


----------



## kristijan08 (Feb 5, 2008)

i dunno whether anyone has said this or not, but im PAL and my TV didnt like the 50hz, in fact, 60hz/480P worked for me straight away without having to hit deflicker at all. Im on a samsung; so i assume pal users, you'll be okay to run 480p!


----------



## aardvarks (Feb 5, 2008)

didnt do any patching to the iso. just burned at 8 speed to play safe. normaly burn at 10 speed. put in game, did the update an play


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you guys think this'll work with wiikey 1.9b? 

If not, is there a risk with upgrading to 1.9g? I just did a google search and some say it might create problems.

[edit] Also, is there any way to find out what firmware your wiikey is at? When I use my setup disc it says wiikey base v1.2, does that mean anything? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## finite (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have the update that enabled the SMG backups then you should be ok otherwise you need to update.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(aardvarks @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> didnt do any patching to the iso. just burned at 8 speed to play safe. normaly burn at 10 speed. put in game, did the update an play


8 speed? Is it not to fast?

I always burn at 4 speed


----------



## Zharay (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Fish on a Stick @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Do you guys think this'll work with wiikey 1.9b?
> 
> If not, is there a risk with upgrading to 1.9g? I just did a google search and some say it might create problems.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, this game has the same protection scheme as SMG, so you MUST have 1.9g in order to play. I can tell you that the few posts you have read about people have problems are that of the few. There are much more successes then the very few that have failed. So just try updating your Wiikey.

You don't have to worry what your current version is to get 1.9g. The firmware update to the mod chip completely rewrites the data on the chip, its not incremental. That setup disk is just giving you the version number of that particular disk, not the chip itself. Check this post out for all the update disks and config disks for your Wiikey.


----------



## joedodgy (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(aardvarks @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> wii brickblocker didnt recognise the large iso, so it wouldnt work for me



regionfrii has the same feautres as brickblocker too.. 
has anyone tried using this instead of bb to remove the update?


----------



## berlinka (Feb 5, 2008)

Okay this morning I also did the disc swap trick (pulling out at 15%) with the Single Layer version.

I also very much like to know if this DL disc can be brickblocked so that I can run it straight away and not having to do the full update.

THNX


----------



## sizza (Feb 5, 2008)

I've got one freeze so far using this dual layer dump in vs mode, anyone else experienced freezing? I used the Singapore verbatims, burnt at 2.4x, on pal with wiikey.


----------



## Torup (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry fo the question but....

Is imperative to have Firmware 3.1U? I have 3.0U and Wiikey 1.9G (so Galaxy plays). If it is, can someone say a game that have 3.1U update (no internet here).

And this thing of Regionfree? Do i have to set this on os is default at on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrQuack02 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been getting freezing

Sony DVD+R DL 2.4x burn

Burned twice, once with Nero, once with Imgburn

NTSC-U Cyclowiz 3.6b

Can't do anything that the DVD5 can't already do..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else having similar errors?


----------



## katsuce (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kestol @ Feb 4 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice news =)
> ...



clone dvd ftw, never failed me for my wii and ps2, except for a crappy manhunt 2 UNCUT iso for ps2


----------



## Kestol (Feb 5, 2008)

Havent found it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seems like i gotta wait until it has reached more public sites


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Zharay @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fish on a Stick @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think this'll work with wiikey 1.9b?
> ...



Thanks very much

Sorry but I have one last question (for now). Whenever I set my wiikey to Region Free ON. When I save changes and reset the console, if I go back to the config screen the Region Free still says OFF. Is this normal?


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 5, 2008)

Already 99% done. Anyway, should I burn with verbatim DVD+R DL booktyped to DVD-Rom? 4x recommended?


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

i guess if you update on this disk you get dual channels aswel


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

the game work fine on wiikey1.9g? or it freeze with dvdr + dual layer verbatim?...


ps: IMGBURN is good for burn this release?


thx for the infos


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

how long did it take you to download it


----------



## joedodgy (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Fish on a Stick @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> ...Sorry but I have one last question (for now). Whenever I set my wiikey to Region Free ON. When I save changes and reset the console, if I go back to the config screen the Region Free still says OFF. Is this normal?



Yes


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(joedodgy @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fish on a Stick @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Sorry but I have one last question (for now). Whenever I set my wiikey to Region Free ON. When I save changes and reset the console, if I go back to the config screen the Region Free still says OFF. Is this normal?
> ...



Many thanks


----------



## bluebright (Feb 5, 2008)

Why is everyone using + DVD's. I thought the Wii works with -'s. That's probably why people's games are freezing.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Why is everyone using + DVD's. I thought the Wii works with -'s. That's probably why people's games are freezing.


+1

I always use DVD-R and -R DL and i never got freezes


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

same i use -R Dl for my xbox 360 games aswel and that never freezes


----------



## EddyB (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> how long did it take you to download it
> 
> 
> 75 minutes
> ...



I always use verbatim +R and burn with nero at 8x, never ever crashes.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 75 minutesÂ



omg my internet is so slow and is saying it will take 2days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

if you updated 100% on the sl disk do you have to update with this disk aswel


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Keylogger @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bluebright @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is everyone using + DVD's. I thought the Wii works with -'s. That's probably why people's games are freezing.
> ...


You can't brickblock an ISO with RegionFrii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't mind the duplicate channels, though...I'm not ever going to download any VC games, anyway (maybe a WiiWare game or two), and it's only a matter of time until there's a way to remove the channels...


----------



## initials-cc (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't understand my version in DVD 5 works but in DVD 9 it start, ask me questions in japanese but instead of plys the intro he write me a green message in japanese and block why ?
I'm on wiikey 1.9g and i try 50hz 60hz and 480p
Thanks to help me


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

So wait brickblocker doesnt work on the dvd9?


----------



## blindmessiah (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ganons @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> So wait brickblocker doesnt work on the dvd9?


Yes You need to wait until new release with DL support.
Or download SL version to make 15% trick and later just swap in menu SL(with BB) to DL(no BB).
Or You want a semibrick


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(blindmessiah @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ganons @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So wait brickblocker doesnt work on the dvd9?
> ...



you dont get a semi brick all you get is dual channels a semi brick is when you cant acces the wii menus


----------



## Blad01 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you think that it works on Yaosm ?


----------



## H8TR (Feb 5, 2008)

Well My game works. Don't have to do the swap because I did the update on the DVD5 version.

Wiikey 1.9g
Verbatim (Made in Singapore) DVD+DL @ 2.4x in IMGburn.



QUOTE(Blad01 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Do you think that it works on Yaosm ?


AFAIK, it should.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Well My game works. Don't have to do the swap because I did the update on the DVD5 version.
> 
> Wiikey 1.9g
> Verbatim (Made in Singapore) DVD+DL @ 2.4x in IMGburn.
> ...



if you done the update on the dvd 5 dont you have to on this one?


----------



## AshuraZro (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Well My game works. Don't have to do the swap because I did the update on the DVD5 version.
> ...


Well shit, that's what he said! The amount of repitition in this topic is unreal. Everyone's questions have been answered on previous pages. Don't be lazy and just READ PREVIOUS POSTS.

Why would anyone have to run the update again if they did it fully the first time? It's the EXACT SAME UPDATE from the same bloody first layer that we had before this proper release.


----------



## Torup (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry (again) for the incovenience... I posted this and no replies:

"Is imperative to have Firmware 3.1U? I have 3.0U and Wiikey 1.9G (so Galaxy plays). If it is, can someone say a game that have 3.1U update (no internet here).

And this thing of Regionfree? Do i have to set this on oR Wiikey is default at on?

Thanks in advance."


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(blindmessiah @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ganons @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So wait brickblocker doesnt work on the dvd9?
> ...



ok cheers chap already done 15% trick with SL


----------



## Crippler666 (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm just scared if i do the full update and get the duplicate channels that it will cause bad things to the wii that we dont know yet, like not be able to update with future releases or when eng ssbb will be out that we cant play it or whatever, can anyone confirm something?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cause i dont care about duplicate channels i'll just put them on the last page, i really doubt one day i'll get all channels on the way to the last page lol


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Feb 5, 2008)

You wont just get duplicate channels but you wont able to acess your wii setting! It will semi brick your wii


----------



## ibds (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a question... I didn't download the dvd5 version, do I still need it to run the dvd9 version on wiikey swapping the disks?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> You wont just get duplicate channels but you wont able to acess your wii setting! It will semi brick your wii



but with the dvd9 version you just have to quit by 15% and then reset...and then you shouldnt have an semibrick


----------



## tkk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(joedodgy @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(aardvarks @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > wii brickblocker didnt recognise the large iso, so it wouldnt work for me
> ...



Iwill try this and let you know in 40 min.


----------



## Crippler666 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > You wont just get duplicate channels but you wont able to acess your wii setting! It will semi brick your wii
> ...



yeah i mean if i let the full update of the dvd9 version its supposed to do nothing harmless to my wii, except the duplicate channel, not supposed to semi brick.. thats what i say i dont care about the duplicate channels i'll put them to the end of the last page, but is anybody able to confirm if i update with the ntsc-j version of ssbb dvd9 on my ntsc-u wii 3.1 and 1.9g wiikey firmware, will this affect future releases and future updates? like if i do the japanese update and later i get the north american release, will this have an us update that i wont be able to have thus not be able to play the na version? or if i do the japanese update will i be able to do a later on future english update, like i dont know a game that will be out on september 08 like..?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(joedodgy @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(aardvarks @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...




i thought you dont need an brickblocked version..

just input the unbrickblocked dvd-9 version...quit by 15% ---> and it should work fine

or am i wrong?


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Why are there so many lies in this thread ???

"I always use -DL for my 360 games"


----------



## berlinka (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> i thought you dont need an brickblocked version..
> 
> just input the unbrickblocked dvd-9 version...quit by 15% ---> and it should work fine
> 
> or am i wrong?



Nope! Because it starts the update again everytime. It worked with the DVD5 version, because after you powered down at 15% update, you then only use the brickblocked version (which doesn't have the update)

The swap trick ONLY works with one original DVD (with the update) and a brickblocked DVD, and since the DL DVD can't be brickblocked you can only A) do the full update and get duplicate channels or B) start with the DVD5 (single layer) version and on the main menu put in the DVD9 version.

Yep that's it I think.


----------



## tkk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought you dont need an brickblocked version..
> ...


Exactly, so soon I will now if we can skip the swaping described in B)


----------



## shonosuke (Feb 5, 2008)

masterpieces DO NOT work on pal consoles


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I patch the DL release with RegionFrii?

Thx


----------



## chalupa (Feb 5, 2008)

Can someone simply make a recap of all the important info posted so far and all compatible modchips? it would save alot of redundent posts from people who dont want to navigate the 39 pages in this thread.


----------



## rockbmi (Feb 5, 2008)

you do it


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

All I want to know is if RegionFrii works with the DVD9 Release ^^

Nobody knows?


----------



## Juancafr (Feb 5, 2008)

Works on wiikey pal?


----------



## tkk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...



It worked for me, I used RegionFrii 1.21 and the first partition from my brickblocked DVD5 wich I injected to my DVD9 image.
Now I can play the DVD9 without swaping.


----------



## ninjya (Feb 5, 2008)

Blackcats are confirming this works with wiikey.


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a PAL wii with wiikey 1.9g and my wii PAL in 3.1E...if i make the update my wii is bricked NO?


----------



## berlinka (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...



Okay can you tell me exactly how to do that???


----------



## jargus (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...



I too would like this information.


----------



## Barta (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I have a PAL wii with wiikey 1.9g and my wii PAL in 3.1E...if i make the update my wii is bricked NO?



Please! Stop asking the same stupid questions over and over again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Read the thread or try for yourself.


----------



## tkk (Feb 5, 2008)

jargus said:


> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> > tkk said:
> ...


If you start RegionFrii 1.21 and try i'm sure you will figure it out. Don't have time to write a user guide, have to play ;-)..


----------



## Xedi (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that the answer to this is yes but I'm not totally sure so I ask :
can I get away with it by burning ONLY the DVD9 ? I suppose I'd have to get duplicate channels in that case ?

Is there a way to brickblock the DVD9 without the DVD5 ?


----------



## WiggityWiener (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, I've read through most of this thread and don't see any mention of this so here goes...

Has anyone tried the new version of BrickBlocker? Version 1.3R2 (apparently released today).. 

In the words of the author.. 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I come back after a long time without updates but today it's necessary because Wii games are on Dual Layer DVD. I have made a little update that I can't test now because I haven't bought yet the game that makes issues.



I would much rather BrickBlock the DVD9 version than be swapping all the time.. I'd test myself but my copy is down yet.


thanks


----------



## TheSky (Feb 5, 2008)

RockMan just release a new DVD9 version of BrickBrocker :
http://www.wii-addict.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=18329

Not tested yep, please try !!

Download WiiBrickBlocker v1.3R2 :
http://wbb.rockman18.com/upload/wbb/WiiBri...cker_v1_3R2.rar


(sorry WiggityWiener, faster than me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

The original post has been edited by rockman today  @ 3:14:39 PM (30 min. ago !!).


----------



## Baiano19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, let me se if I got all that:

Both DVD 5 and DVD9 runs on Wiikey, BUT the full version will only run if you swap discs, is that right?

Also, in the DVD5 version, if I turn off the console at the 15% of the update I WON´T get duplicate channels, true?

And, finally ,what will the new brickclocker supporting Dual Layer do?

I trying not to be a noob, but I think those questions are pertinent.

Thanks


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, now I'm glad I waited for the full release.  Perhaps by the time I get home from work today (just 7 hours to go, graaaagh) I'll at least know if this new brickblocker works.

Now I just need to rally the tards on the OpenWii forums (since it's like the only place where OpenWii users are) and get one of 'em to try it out.



QUOTE(Baiano19 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Ok, let me se if I got all that:
> 
> Both DVD 5 and DVD9 runs on Wiikey, BUT the full version will only run if you swap discs, is that right?
> 
> ...



The questions are pertinent, but you have failed at being a noob.  They have all been answered already.  Don't be lazy.  Read the thread.


----------



## garyla (Feb 5, 2008)

People that have a Pal Wii, and have burnt their DVD5 brawl iso into a DVD, what speed would you recommend?

I have read people use 6x , 4x . I personallyuse 2.4x since people say it's the best.

Should I stick with my usual burn speed or does brawl require a faster one?

The software I use is IMGburn.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheSky (Feb 5, 2008)

You can also try :

Wii update remover 1.0
http://www.elotrolado.net/attachment.php?s...stid=1710767070

(supposed to be compatible with  DVD9 & SSBB JAP)

??? CAN BE A FAKE, + VIRUS ... ???


----------



## Baiano19 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(HisshouBuraiKen @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Well, now I'm glad I waited for the full release.Â Perhaps by the time I get home from work today (just 7 hours to go, graaaagh) I'll at least know if this new brickblocker works.
> 
> Now I just need to rally the tards on the OpenWii forums (since it's like the only place where OpenWii users are) and get one of 'em to try it out.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I read the thread, I just trying to be extra carefull.

BTW, someone replied that besides the double channels, you also can´t acces the config menu. Is this true? No confirmed or denied after him...


----------



## dirty_harry (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys, after lurking all over the internet to find a solution to my problem, i have decided to ask for some help. Below i describe my situation.

I have a PAL console with a wiikey installed and i was assured of its authenticity by both the modder (from a very popular mod-related store) and by the fact that the 1.9g update worked flawlessly, allowing me to play Galaxy.

My console is at the latest firmware, 3.1e.

I held off obtaining the SL release of SSBB and when the DVD9 version came out, i obtained and burnt it onto a Verbatim DVD-R DL disc. I fully installed with the update on the disc and sure enough i got 2 extra channels. I threw them to the last page of my channels and proceeded to try running SSBB. I burnt the iso at 2.4X using imgburn.

In the Disc channel, the intro appears fine. When i actually try to play, i get the error:

error #001 - unauthorised device detected.

I'm almost certain my wiikey is authentic, the modder is listed reseller from the (now dead)wiikey website.

Yes i have region override turned on, since other NTSC-U games run fine.

No i did not brickblock or regionfrii patch my ssbb iso.

Yes Glalaxy is working perfectly along with every other game at the moment. My settings window is also fully working.

I tried running the 1.9g firmware update again, just to be super sure, and that happened perfectly without a hitch.

Tried running the game again and sure enough same error.

Is there something I'm missing here? I have one more Dual layer DVD-R right next to me, and I'm really tempted to reburn the iso after patching with brickblocker, however my logic insists that this will have no effect.

If anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear them.

Thanks in advance,

Harry.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't mess with the disc swap trick. All chips work fine (including wiikey) without swaping. Swaping is something that some people optionally decide to do since they couldn't run brick-blocker on the DVD9 ISO.

There are two options to avoid having to swap. Option A leaves you with duplicated channels but the only thing you need is a single DVD9 release disc. Option B doens't leave you with duplicate channels but you do need two discs (either two release DVD9 discs or one release DVD9 disc and one DVD5 disc).

***Remember not to run the update AT ALL (total or partially) if your wii is not previously upgraded to begin with at 3.1. or you risk serious problems**** *If your Wii's firmware is already at 3.1, just about everyone has reported success with either options and there seems to be no risk of "bricking". As always, use at your own risk, tough.


OPTION A (DUPLICATED CHANNELS, NO SWAP)
-Burn your DVD9 to a dual layer DVD+ DL (or DVD-R DL) disc.
-You may need to run regionfrii on your ISO before you burn it unless your chip has automatic mutiregion enabled. In this case, running regionfrii is optional. It never "hurts" to run it, so if you are in doubt, feel free to run it regardless or whether you need it or not.
-Now put the disc in and it will prompt you to run the update. Let it finish  to 100%. 
-*Your are done. No more problems or swaps. It leaves you duplicated channels, though. Just play your DVD9 disc normally from now on. No swap, no update, no nothing.*


OPTION B (NO DUPLICATED CHANNELS, NO SWAP)
-Burn your DVD9 to a dual layer DVD+ DL (or DVD-R DL) disc or, alternatively, if you also have the DVD5 version, you can instead burn that to a single layer disc. This disc will only be used once, so if you don't want to waste a Dual Layer disc and already have downloaded the DVD5 version, you can use that. Either one. Doesn't matter.
-You may need to run regionfrii on your ISO before you burn it unless your chip has automatic mutiregion enabled. In this case, running regionfrii is optional.
-Now put the disc in and it will prompt you to run the update. Let it run only till about 15% is done and unplug your wii.
-You are done with this disc. You no longer need to run it again.
-Now burn another disc with the DVD9 release but brick-block it first by using wii-update-remover 1.0 or the NEW version of brick-blocker just out. Again, you may need to also run regionfrii on the iso before you burn it if you don't have automatic multiregion support enabled from your chip.
-*That's it. Just play this disc normally from now on. No swaping, no update, no duplicated channels, no nothing. Just play*.

You can find wii-update-remover here Wii update remover 1.0.exe

It's a command line (DOS-type) application, so it doesn't have a graphical user interface. Just drag-and-drop your dvd9.iso file on it and it will be "brick-blocked". Please note that it will patch the original ISO file and there is no "undo option" so if you want to preserve your "non-brick-blocked" original ISO copy don't run it through the wii-update-remover. Use a copy of you iso file instead. Also, make sure you only run your iso once through the wii-update-remover, as the ISO may not work if you run it twice through the wii-update-remover.

Untested also is the new version of brick-blocker with DVD9 support. You can get it from here: http://wbb.rockman18.com/


----------



## Akoji (Feb 5, 2008)

So option A doesn't semi-brick right? if so im using this one.

Does it works on Wiikey? and would i have to run regionfrii.


----------



## JPH (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(dirty_harry @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> No i did not brickblock or regionfrii patch my ssbb iso.



Harry, you probably want to patch the ISO with those.
You wonder why you got an error?

It's most likely because it didn't recognize the ISO because it is not a PAL ISO or that the Wiikey is incompatible with the game as of now.

So, if I were wanting to play the game on a PAL console - I'd patch the game with the brick blocker and RegionFrii (find links to download these programs on the GBAtemp Wiki).


*EDIT:*

Use enriqueiglesias' method posted above.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry quick question does this game work with Yaosm


----------



## Akoji (Feb 5, 2008)

JPH the game works on Wiikey, but I don't remeber how and im not sure if the options that Enrique has posted works on Wiikey.


----------



## initials-cc (Feb 5, 2008)

Plz help me
I don't understand my version in DVD 5 works but in DVD 9 it start, ask me questions in japanese but instead of plys the intro he write me a green message in japanese and block why ?
I'm on wiikey 1.9g and i try 50hz 60hz and 480p
Thanks to help me
ps : my dvd dl is -r mediarange
+ r blank disc


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 5, 2008)

On what DL disc should I burn the DVD9 version?
Is Verbatim DVD-R DL's OK?
And what DL driver should I get?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Crippler666 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(kirbyman123 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...



It shouldn't matter. As long as you don't semi-brick your Wii in any way, you should be fine because you can get rid of the dual channels by formatting your Wii's memory when the NTSC-U Brawl comes out. Just make sure you copy all the save files on to an SD card before you do that. Also, you will have to play Smash Bros. Brawl all over again since Brawl's save file can't be copied, but hey, it's better then getting a semi-bricked/bricked Wii.


----------



## PhenX (Feb 5, 2008)

Someone tried WDS-Tool 1.2 to brickblock?
At least it recognizes the .iso perfectly well... testing it right now (20 minutes to go until the DVD is burned)

http://wii-reloaded.ath.cx/forum/index.php?topic=2131.0


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 5, 2008)

Dirty Harry: Dang, I was hoping I'd be able to go straight into dvd9. Try to use the disc swap method, use the dvd5 to get into the menu, then swap to the dvd9. If that doesn't work then I have no idea.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 5, 2008)

Rock on PhenX, keep us posted.  If it doesn't work you might give the updated brickblocker a shot too (it's somewhere between posts 550-600).

I have the iso waiting for me at home so in 12 hours I will use what I've learned in here to burn mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What chip are you using?


----------



## initials-cc (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(dirty_harry @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Hey guys, after lurking all over the internet to find a solution to my problem, i have decided to ask for some help. Below i describe my situation.
> 
> I have a PAL console with a wiikey installed and i was assured of its authenticity by both the modder (from a very popular mod-related store) and by the fact that the 1.9g update worked flawlessly, allowing me to play Galaxy.
> 
> ...




Same Pb please help us


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

Can't quite figure out why this is happening, but not sure what number-of-sectors wiikey will "lie obout" to the wii when a DVD-R DL disc is inserted.

My only suggestion: use a DVD+R DL disc instead. DVD-R DL report different number of sectors to the drive than DVD+R DL discs, so maybe it has something to do with that, as the original Super Mario Galaxy protection was actually a query for the number of sectors on the disc and DVD+R has a different number than DVD-R than original pressed DVD5 discs, so that's when the Unathorized device shows up.

I read from people succesfully using DVD-R DL for this game, but who knows. Also, do you know your type of driver controller? (DMS, D2A, D2B) ... maybe there is a bug in the wiikey firmware that only shows up with DVD-R DL discs and only in one of those controllers (the wiikey code is different for each).

Can't think of anything else to try beyond that. And of course the 1.9g update, but you have already tried that.

Also, try a different burning program. Perhaps the one you used messes up with your DVD-R DL media and puts out a "weird" non-standard disc (like say sets the booktype to dvd-r instead of dvd-r dl ... I know "minus" media doesn't allow to set booktype or region break, but I'm just saying that maybe that recorder with those settings used in that burning application produces a "weird-non-standard" DVD disc that confuses the hell out of the wiikey)

So what burning software did you guys use? Have you guys by any chance run the Wii Chess game and use the updates from that? Or the Donkey Kong Jet Racer?

Also, I'm assuming you've also tried the holly grail of all solutions. Unplugging (from the power cord) your Wii and plugging it in again. Just in case.


----------



## Azerphire (Feb 5, 2008)

I just burned the DVD9 release using Region Free and the newest BrickBlocker. This is on a US Wii with a 1.9 Wiikey.

Loaded up fine and did not prompt for the update, no freezes or anything and I am on the 4th mission of the story mode.

However I already burned 2 copies of the DVD5 release and succesfully did the 15% trick so as to not get any double channels, so I belive you will still need to burn one copy of the DVD5 or DVD9 release that hasn't been BrickBlocked in order to fully update or do the 15% trick to get it to load.


----------



## Pazu (Feb 5, 2008)

It may have been already said but I've found nothing in the few previous pages ...
So, by any chance, do we know if the Online mode (Random battles) works with this DL release ?
Sorry if it was already answered


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Azerphire @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I just burned the DVD9 release using Region Free and the newest BrickBlocker. This is on a US Wii with a 1.9 Wiikey.
> 
> Loaded up fine and did not prompt for the update, no freezes or anything and I am on the 4th mission of the story mode.
> 
> However I already burned 2 copies of the DVD5 release and succesfully did the 15% trick so as to not get any double channels, so I belive you will still need to burn one copy of the DVD5 or DVD9 release that hasn't been BrickBlocked in order to fully update or do the 15% trick to get it to load.


Well, at least we know the new brickblocker doesn't mess up the DVD9 release, so thanks for that.
Now we need someone to use a brickblocked DVD9 on a "virgin" console and report in.

BTW, what brand/type of media did you use?  +/-?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 5, 2008)

at least there is an brickblocker update


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(HisshouBuraiKen @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Well, at least we know the new brickblocker doesn't mess up the DVD9 release, so thanks for that.
> Now we need someone to use a brickblocked DVD9 on a "virgin" console and report in.
> 
> BTW, what brand/type of media did you use?Â +/-?
> ...


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

I confirm that the latest update of Wiibrickblocker (V.1.32R) works with DVD9 SSBB. Therefore, no need to do the swap trick.


----------



## Auyx (Feb 5, 2008)

@chuckdeg Was your console a "Virgin"


----------



## dydy (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chuckdeg @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I confirm that the latest update of Wiibrickblocker (V.1.32R) works with DVD9 SSBB. Therefore, no need to do the swap trick.




You sure Wiibrickblocker (V.1.32R) on DVD9 work? and if it work no update no trick method 15%..sorry i no understand


----------



## maxpouliot (Feb 5, 2008)

does the new Wiibrickblocker works and does not cause duplicate channels?


----------



## Imorra (Feb 5, 2008)

Just my two cents:

My game is working 100%. I have a PAL wii, with 3.1E firmware and wiikey 1.9G. I burned the game with Img Burn on 2.4x speed on a Verbatim DVD+R DL (I left the Layer Break on the original setting, which is Calculate Optimal). My console was a 'virgin' console as you guys call it, I didn't run the single layer SBB on it. I did install the firmware update from the dual layer version however (I don't care about the duplicate channels). 

I had to put my TV on 50hz for Brawl to work smoothly though (the screen would remain black if I put it on 60hz, although I could hear the game playing).

Edit; Forgot to mention, I did NOT use Brickblocker or RegionFrii on the ISO.


----------



## Ralle1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Is it just to burn with IMGburn like an 4.7 gb disc? or must I change some settings in IMGburn like:
Use Layer Jump Recording (-R DL) or layer break?


----------



## Auyx (Feb 5, 2008)

@Imorra To be honest I would like to know if the new brick blocker can prevent the extra channels on a "virgin" machine.


----------



## Pazu (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Imorra @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Just my two cents:
> 
> My game is working 100%. I have a PAL wii, with 3.1E firmware and wiikey 1.9G.



Does those 100% include Online random mode ?


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

does this game work on the chip Yaosm


----------



## Imorra (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Auyx @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> @Imorra To be honest I would like to know if the new brick blocker can prevent the extra channels on a "virgin" machine.



Yeah, I would've tried the new Brickblocker, but when I noticed there was a new one I was already burning the DVD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Would be great if the extra channels could be prevented (even though I don't care much for them).


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crippler666 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...



how do you format the wii?


----------



## iamisaac (Feb 5, 2008)

What about when the REAL games comes out in the US/EUR?

I don't want to spend hours+ on a jap save if I am going to have to restart my true save once the correct version comes out.  


Someone please tell me whether that will happen or not?!!


----------



## Nekobibu (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Imorra @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Just my two cents:
> 
> My game is working 100%. I have a PAL wii, with 3.1E firmware and wiikey 1.9G. I burned the game with Img Burn on 2.4x speed on a Verbatim DVD+R DL (I left the Layer Break on the original setting, which is Calculate Optimal). My console was a 'virgin' console as you guys call it, I didn't run the single layer SMB on it. I did install the firmware update from the dual layer version however (I don't care about the duplicate channels).
> 
> I had to put my TV on 50hz for Brawl to work smoothly though (the screen would remain black if I put it on 60hz, although I could hear the game playing).



Sorry if it's a stupid question, but how does the 50hz mode run? Full screen or with ugly black bars on top and bottom of the screen? Thanx!


----------



## bigsid05 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(iamisaac @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> What about when the REAL games comes out in the US/EUR?
> 
> I don't want to spend hours+ on a jap save if I am going to have to restart my true save once the correct version comes out.Â
> 
> ...



Yes, you will have to start over again when the US version comes out.


----------



## Imorra (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Nekobibu @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Imorra @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Just my two cents:
> ...



It's fine for me while playing Brawl. The Wii starting menu seems to be a bit slower though and there are very small green lines on the bottom and top. None of this is noticeable while playing though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit; I have a regular old TV, no fancy HD or anything like that.


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(OmerMe @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> On what DL disc should I burn the DVD9 version?
> Is Verbatim DVD-R DL's OK?
> And what DL driver should I get?


Bump


----------



## Nekobibu (Feb 5, 2008)

To Imorra: 
'kay, thank, man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, do you play on a regular TV set or on LCD/Plasma?


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

Pal Wii + Wiikey 1.9g. I have Error 001: non Authorized device detected  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SMG works great and DVD5 backup works great too 

What's the deal?


----------



## Eden (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(iamisaac @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> What about when the REAL games comes out in the US/EUR?
> 
> I don't want to spend hours+ on a jap save if I am going to have to restart my true save once the correct version comes out.Â
> 
> ...



I'll get back to you in 34 days.

3.1U + Wiikey 1.9g + Fujifilm DVD+RDL = working

Burned at 2.4x


----------



## TheSky (Feb 5, 2008)

For those who have made it working WITHOUT the 15% update :

- Have you used BrickBlocker or the other tool ?
- have you used RegionFree as well (same question for non-working cases)


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

Here's what I did : 

1.downlaoded the DVD9 version
2.burn the iso on a DVD+R DL Memorex at 2.4x with Imgburn
3.then I downloaded 1.32R brickbloker
4.I brickblocked my iso and then burn it using another DVD+R DL Memorex
5.Then I put my DVD9 normal in the wii...did the update until 15 % and then turned it off
6.Turn it back on and then put my brickblocked DVD9 and everything works perfectly

No duplicate channels. No need to swap. Regionfrii your isos if multiregion isn't automatic on your modchip


----------



## jergens (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Crippler666 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Kenshin2k @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


Also keep in mind formatting your system memory erases any virtual console purchases. Also, I saw a video on YouTube with someone proving that formatting the system memory doesn't actually reset the firmware version either.

I think I am misunderstanding what Brickblocker does. What's the point of it if you still need to do a partial update? Can't you just brickblock the DVD9 release and start playing? Can someone with an untainted console firmware please try this?


----------



## djkotiq (Feb 5, 2008)

Tested out the new WiiBrickBlocker and it did remove the update partition from the iso. However, when I load the game, the "Now Loading" text would appear and right after, before the intro even started, I would get  a Wii error in green text, with Japanese message that I couldn't read. From there, I couldn't do anything but turn the Wii off.

I'm using an NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey.

I burnt the image on a Memorex DVD+R DL

I've done the 15% with the SL version of the game and that works fine.

I've attempted the swap trick (during the main menu), and that did work. However once I get into 1 player mode and beat the first character (Mario vs Kirby), it would freeze and say the same error. Also, the videos being played would lag and not play at it's full speed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JPH (Feb 5, 2008)

All the "Durr, I don't know how to get this to work!!!!" post can stop now, there is a simple method to getting this game to work with almost all modchips (Wiikey included).

Click on this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Get SSBB (J) To work on almost all modchips*


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

Nobody knows why have I an Error 001 un authorized device deteced?

Pal Wii + Wiikey 1.9g. 

SMG works great and SSBB DVD5 backup works great too


----------



## jergens (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Keylogger @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Nobody knows why have I an Error 001 un authorized device deteced?
> 
> Pal Wii + Wiikey 1.9g.
> 
> SMG works great and SSBB DVD5 backup works great too


No idea, that was an error that is supposed to be corrected with Wiikey 1.9g and if SMG works it doesn't really make sense, especially if your DVD5 version works. All I can suggest is trying to re-install the Wiikey update or reburn the DVD9.


----------



## pris (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(djkotiq @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Tested out the new WiiBrickBlocker and it did remove the update partition from the iso. However, when I load the game, the "Now Loading" text would appear and right after, before the intro even started, I would getÂ a Wii error in green text, with Japanese message that I couldn't read. From there, I couldn't do anything but turn the Wii off.
> 
> I'm using an NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey.
> 
> ...


http://kotaku.com/349900/super-smash-bros-...l-bug-confirmed - This?


----------



## Pazu (Feb 5, 2008)

For God's sake, can someone *confirm or not* if the game is playable Online ?


----------



## sebaash (Feb 5, 2008)

you can play online buttttttttttt you need -100 ping or you cant play becouse you are a lagger xd


----------



## jergens (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Pazu @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> For God's sake, can someone *confirm or not* if the game is playable Online ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which means usually you can't just join any match but if you exchange friend codes with someone it will work, but it will still lag.


----------



## Baiano19 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh shit my firmare is 3.0...
And I can´t connect to internet via Wii.

I won´t be able to play it (DVD5 or 9) will I?


----------



## djkotiq (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(kflester @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(djkotiq @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Tested out the new WiiBrickBlocker and it did remove the update partition from the iso. However, when I load the game, the "Now Loading" text would appear and right after, before the intro even started, I would get  a Wii error in green text, with Japanese message that I couldn't read. From there, I couldn't do anything but turn the Wii off.
> ...



nope, this:


----------



## chuckdeg (Feb 5, 2008)

i've had this bug..i just reseted and no problem after that.


----------



## Pazu (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(jergens @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Pazu @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > For God's sake, can someone *confirm or not* if the game is playable Online ?
> ...


hmm I'm kinda disapointed then..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does that means the DVD5 release Online was working fine but I was never able to find a match because of the 100ms ping ?
Because we thought that the problem was due to the DVD5 version


----------



## vinikun (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm having trouble running SSBX DVD9 version on my Cyclowiz. Ok here's the breakdown:

Downloaded SSBX off newsgroups
Repaired with pars
Got a 8.3GB iso
Burned it using imgburn @2.4x
Put it in my Wii... disc unrecognized
Tried booting DVD5 version to menu and swapping (disc error)


Info about my Cyclowiz:

Updated last at release of SMG (this should be ok right?)
Missing the update switch (fell off, is this ok? I just have the two wires from the switch hanging out, not touching)


My wii doesn't even seem to try to read the DVD9 disc. It sounds like it just stops after reading it for 1-2 seconds. Any ideas? Could it be the update switch? Could it be the newsgroup download? Or is there a newer update for cyclowiz after the SMG release?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

does the autorun patch work on dvd9 coz i have a wireless sensor bar which i need to swith on evrytime to play and i have gc contollers, that way i can play instantly when i put in the game


----------



## lettuce (Feb 5, 2008)

If u already have duplicate channels (like i do) will this add another 2 channels if i let the update run to 100%??


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

heres the autoboot app hxxp://www.megaupload.com/?d=LBE40N3O
http://landeblog.wordpress.com/wii-autoboot-creator

If only this was around when I made my gcos discs it would off been a lot more hassle free


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the SSMB working with wiikey..

- Wiikey 1.9g
- Pal machine
- Did the 15% trick with the singlelayer version
- Brick blocked the image with the new brick blocker
- Burnt the DL image to Verbatim DVD+DL @ 2.4x with imgburn

Result..

Game boots ok, videos are ok, but still some areas give me the green screen or just
plain black screen..  areas like the demo virtual console games are accesible but when try to boot
one the console freezes and I get a black screen.

anyone else having this problem?

-Xt


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe the freezing comes from not updating your system fully or using brick blocker.  
-Wiikey 1.9g
-NTSC
-Full Update (2x channels)
-Verbatim DVD+R DL 4x Nero Latest
Everything runs smooth.  EVERYTHING


----------



## mkill (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello,

Just wanted to add that I can confirm, that I wont hurt your wii to have "Triplicate" (3x) weather and news channels.

PAL Wii 3.1E
Wiikey 1.9g

DVD9 clean backup.


----------



## gsarlis (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(GamerzInc @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Maybe the freezing comes from not updating your system fully or using brick blocker.Â
> -Wiikey 1.9g
> -NTSC
> -Full Update (2x channels)
> ...


Lol i hope you're right, since i have already the triple channels lol.


----------



## djkotiq (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the DVD+R DL I burnt the ISO on (Memorex) is the problem because the Wii has trouble switching from reading the first layer to the second layer. I noticed this especially when I tried viewing the videos off of the DVD9. It would take me that white screen green text error message.

I think I'll have to go with the Verbatim.

Another possibility is that RegionFrii'ing the DVD9 ISO might also be a problem. I havn't heard a confirmation from anyone that used regionfrii on their ISO and confirmed it working, people are just saying to use it as a suggestion.

I want to know if people who HAVE used RF on this DVD9 ISO were able to run the game successfully?


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't know the adventure mode works perfectly, and I can watch the videos, but random black screen might
be wiikey based read errors.. who knows..


----------



## mrbiz (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, wiinja forums have been down all day. I've ordered a wiinja deluxe but since search is down and no has commented on it I feel forced to be a noob and ask: 
Has anyone tried this with a Wiinja Deluxe?


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

I did get those green errors on the SL brickblocked I hope it dont happen witht the DL
Might be because of
*Brickblocked
*wiikey chip

We need more confirmations from user and their chips and method of burning to distinguish this problem


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ganons @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> I did get those green errors on the SL brickblocked I hope it dont happen witht the DL
> Might be because of
> *Brickblocked
> *wiikey chip
> ...



I'm pretty sure those problems can not be related to either brick-blocker or the wiikey. Actually, I'm 99.999% sure that's not the reason.

Remember the DVD5 dump of the game is incomplete, so there are places where it will crash or give errors. That could be the reason.

Also, the most likely reason, is a bad burn. The Wii is more finicky than you may think reading discs. Perhaps it has worked well so far because most games don't read all the way to the end of layer 1. But this one does (plus "keeps on going to layer 2"). So I would recommend burning the game again in another brand disc at low (4X or 2,4X) speeds.

Also, if you are running this game in the PAL region ... well, Nintendo may stll have a few bugs with the video modes, etc, so it could also be the cause.

So trust me and try to figure out why that is happening to you but rule out the brick-blocker and the wiikey and concentrate on other possibilities.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Are posters who swear the game is 100% working sure ?

every mode and video works ?  even in places where the DVD5 doesn't ?

Please be sure before you post, if there is a problem and you fud the situation by 'just' assuming everything is working you wil be delaying a proper dvd9 (with the layer break correctly set along with a correctly sized 1st layer)

Afaics this release has NO chance of being 100% without a correct layer break.


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi. My pal uses a Cyclowiz (latest update), and gets the "Error 001" problem with the DL-disc. The Wii has been fully updated (both 3.1e and the smash-update).
What´s the problem?


----------



## ssahnan (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Are posters who swear the game is 100% working sure ?
> 
> every mode and video works ?Â even in places where the DVD5 doesn't ?
> 
> ...


well someone is gonna need to play the game 100% in and out to get that type of confirmation.  for me, i tried story mode and got video, videos that were supposed to be on the other layer...played about three or four rounds with videos after each and no issues....


----------



## ganons (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for your input enriqueiglesias i guess time will tell


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 5, 2008)

for WIINJA DELUXE readers:

I burned mine on a Verbatim (made in singapore) +R Double Layer with Nero. I have a Pal wii on 3.1E with wiinja deluxe. It prompted me to update, which I thought was weird since I played a couple of times the DVD5 version, and did the metroid prime trick (15%) and worked just fine. I updated full, then it rebooted. The menu showed the brawl screen, I start the game. It says loading on the bottom right corner with the small brawl symbol, then a white screen comes up and it just sits there forever. I tried already switching to 50hz, 60hz, and 480p (my default). Any ideas? has any1 tried this on wiinja deluxe? Thanks.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 5, 2008)

chamonofx: That's the video crashing your Wii - same issue as with DVD5.
I got this issue too.

However, I also confirmed 2 things working:
DVD9 on WiiD - works
WiiBrickBlocker on DVD9 - works


----------



## mikagami (Feb 5, 2008)

My results on WiiKey 1.9g:

Did 15% trick with DVD5 and am using Brickblocked DVD9 version and it works perfectly.  No problems yet!


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

I have an error 001 with my wiikey  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can load SMG and my DVD5 backup without probleme


----------



## Mr Q (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi. My friend uses a Cyclowiz (latest update), and gets the "Error 001" problem with the DL-disc. The Wii has been fully updated (both 3.1e and the smash-update). He burned with ImgBurn and 2(.4?)x speed.
What´s the friggin problem?


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Feb 5, 2008)

Any OpenWii users have anything to report?


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> for WIINJA DELUXE readers:
> 
> I burned mine on a Verbatim (made in singapore) +R Double Layer with Nero. I have a Pal wii on 3.1E with wiinja deluxe. It prompted me to update, which I thought was weird since I played a couple of times the DVD5 version, and did the metroid prime trick (15%) and worked just fine. I updated full, then it rebooted. The menu showed the brawl screen, I start the game. It says loading on the bottom right corner with the small brawl symbol, then a white screen comes up and it just sits there forever. I tried already switching to 50hz, 60hz, and 480p (my default). Any ideas? has any1 tried this on wiinja deluxe? Thanks.



I get the exact same issue on my Wiinja Deluxe, I had no probs with dvd5 version, and I freeze on that same white screen.  Maybe we need a new wiinja update (website appears to be gone, currently).  The only difference is I didnt have to update the firmware again like you had to, I just updated on the DVD5.  Im using an NTSC-U console.


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 5, 2008)

nearly the same right here , PAL 3.1E winja deluxe, I burned the dvd9 backup, it tells me to update (really weird too since I did the metroid prime trick with the dvd5, and it used to work flawlessly with it), I did not update till I've got new informations ... but it's strange ...


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 5, 2008)

I've tried to burn 2 copies now, both didnt work. verbs + DL (singapore) 1 at 4X and then 1 at 2.4X used IMGburn...Wiikey 1.9, any help? Do you have to change any settings in IMGburn? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > for WIINJA DELUXE readers:
> ...



I'm also getting this on my d2ckey

I tried the swap in the main menu method and it still doesn't work =/


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 5, 2008)

The original game works on a d2ckey but this dvd9 doesn't.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBsK3_z_dCw

The original game doesn't work on a wiikey but this dvd9 does.

How did this happen?


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

does the original work on Wiinja Deluxe? the dvd9 doesnt work for me, tried burning it twice, white screen both times


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 5, 2008)

Someone said earlier that nintendo might still have some bugs with the resolution changes and screenformat changes..
this might be the cause If you are having black screen problems like I have, as the screen flickers and wiimote
shuts down, when trying to access the virtual console demo games.


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 5, 2008)

I did not use wiibrickblocker on my dvd9, but I tried the swap method, and the one player mode still does not work after the first level ...


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Julian @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


im trying one more time, but i suspect wiinja deluxe doesnt work with this :/
now im using imgburn. Before I used nero, both times burning at 2.4X. As a side note, these disks work flawlessly on my 360 so i dont think the problem is the media.
wiinja site is down BTW, has been down all day
ill post my results


----------



## mrbiz (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Julian @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...




I hope it works.

If it doesn't what do you reckon are the odds that the wiinja team could issue a fixing update?


----------



## DbGt (Feb 5, 2008)

does anyone knows, what layer break do i have to use to burn this???


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope they release one soon, but the site suddenly going down, kinda has me worried.  Hopefully its no big deal and they get an update released quickly


----------



## alucard_xs (Feb 5, 2008)

it would be interestinh to know other people using wiinja deluxe .


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

wiikey
USA Wii
i have the dvd5 version and i did the 15% trick...
i am almost done downloading the dvd9 version...
will i be able to use the dvd9 version even tho it is not brickblocked or will i have to swap it with the dvd5 version everytime i want to play??

and if i have to swap it can somebody tell me at what point to swap it at?


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 5, 2008)

i wasted another one. 

Guys, i have some knowledge about this and I dont think it is going to work. We need a wiinja deluxe update  :'(


----------



## EarthBound (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> wiikey
> USA Wii
> i have the dvd5 version and i did the 15% trick...
> i am almost done downloading the dvd9 version...
> ...




Use the new BrickBlocker for dvd9 games?


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

there is a new brickblocker for dvd9 games?
LINK PLEASE!!!


----------



## L0cky (Feb 5, 2008)

doesnt work for me 
movies chrashes also virtual console games
seems all stuff that worked on the single layer version works but second layer still seems broken
burneder on a pioneer 112d on verbatim dl+ 2,4 speed
never had any problems with any other game


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a question that probably not anyone will be able to answer.
For those who have issues with the DVD9 being as crappy as the DVD5, is there a custom layer break (L0 size) we could set or any other settings to make it work?

EDIT: If not then could someone who got their DVD9 working perfectly take a screenshot of all their settings?

There must be something ImgBurn does differently for the people it works for and the people it doesn't - setting it manually would eliminate that factor.


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> there is a new brickblocker for dvd9 games?
> LINK PLEASE!!!



nevermind
i found it...thanks


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

people haveing troble with the img burn way try useing clonecd i use it for all my xbox 360 games and its great


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

For those people having problems with the #001 unauthorized device error with the DVD9 dump of this game, there is another thread here to see if the cause can be found. It seems to be happening to a few other people even with different  modchips.

Error #001, Brawl, huh?, Read da OP

My suggestions: first give as much information as possible on your wii to see if we can reach a conclusion.

1-Let us know if it's a D2A, D2B or DMS, with or without cut pins.
2-Let us know what region and firmware version you had before trying to play the game (i.e. PAL 3.1e)
3-Let us know the types of media you have tried this game on. Please, try at least two different types of media before reporting. (I.e. Verbatim DVD+R DL 8x and TDK DVD-R DL 4X).
4-Let us know the recording software and booktype used (if any) and the burner used. (i.e. imgburn, dvdbooktype set to dvd-rom, lg 233 burner).
5-Of course, the type of chip you have and firmware revision used. (i.e. wiikey 1.9g)
6-If you had region override turned on or off and whether you've already tried changing it.
7-Whether you used regionfrii'd or not.
8-Whether you can play backups of super mario galaxy just fine.
9-Whether you've been able to test if your burnt DL copy of the game works just fine on a friend's console.
10-How you performed the required ssbb update procedure (if you let it complete 100% or if you stopped it at 15%)
12-How the game reacted the next time you tried to play the brick blocked version while doing a 15% install. Did it ask to run the upgrade again?

The only thing i can think so far is that you people with this problem may have in common this: you did the 15% update trick with the DVD5. Then, eventually, you tried a DVD9 version of the game but neglected to brick-block it, so the game asked you to run the update again. Not sure what you did after that, but I guess you either let it run or aborted it at 15% a second time. This seems to screw some people up. Not sure, just speculating.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

People, remember Nintendo put out an official note regarding the smash bross game saying that some customers had problem playing the ORIGINAL game on their wii's and claiming it was the smoke from tobacco and dirty lenses the culprit and offering to "clean the wii lenses" for free.

The real reason, of course, is that many Wii's are factory-set with the laser power a bit too low to reliably read the second layer and need to be re-adjusted, not that cleaning is a bad idea.

Nintendo tried to minimize this problem going all the way and putting Smash Bros on a high-reflectivity gold dual layer pressed disc, more expensive than the silver type, but of the highest quality. In contrast, even the best of the best Dual Layer RECORDEABLE media recorded in the best of burners has much lower reflectivity. So some people are bound to have a real hard time with dual layers unless they re-adjust their laser power a bit (or "clean the lense")

Please read the short article below:

IGN: Nintendo to Clean Japanese Wiis Over Smash Bros. Errors


----------



## comtois (Feb 5, 2008)

chamonofx:  did you use the new brickblocker on the DVD9?

i'm wondering if you doing the 15% trick and then running the update fully messed something up. 

and to all the wiinja deluxe users, have faith, the admin on the wiinja site has always communicated well with me and if something can be done, he'll get it done for sure.  and yes, the site has been down all day.


----------



## Auyx (Feb 5, 2008)

@enriqueiglesias Good point well made sir. Bravo


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok I've been playing the adventure mode for about an 2hours now and it has given me 4 random read errors during
movie scenes... but it usually works if I eject the disc and put it back again the error message disappers and
the movie will continue..

Don't know if it's the wiikey read speed settings or what, I am using verbatim DVD+R DL "printable surface"
It seems fairly likely that the error occures during layer break when the dvd drive reaches the edge of the
DL discs first layer.

I will buy more DL discs tomorrow and try to change burning speeds etc, also try to change wiikey settings.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(comtois @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> chamonofx:Â did you use the new brickblocker on the DVD9?
> 
> i'm wondering if you doing the 15% trick and then running the update fully messed something up.
> 
> and to all the wiinja deluxe users, have faith, the admin on the wiinja site has always communicated well with me and if something can be done, he'll get it done for sure.Â and yes, the site has been down all day.



wiinja site is now up


----------



## JunTi (Feb 5, 2008)

How is it, with the new WiiBrickBlocker 1.3R2 ?
Does it removes the Update?!


----------



## HiroshiYamauchi (Feb 5, 2008)

Maybe it's a problem with the new untested WiiBrickBlocker. Is there anyone who didn't use it and make the full upgrade? Is it running perfect?


----------



## jahnaud (Feb 5, 2008)

works with pal WII run the game now i've dual channel but doesn'care
a little question, how to find friend code?
thx


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 5, 2008)

My DVD 9 dosen't want to boot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Wii PAL 3.1E
-WiiKey 1.9g
-Mario Galaxy works great
-Smash Bros DVD 5 works great
-Smash bros DVD 9: Error 001: unauthorized device detected

So, I have to boot my DVD 5 backup, then swap with my DVD 9.

There is a way to boot the DVD 9 without swaping?

Thx


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Keylogger @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> My DVD 9 dosen't want to bootÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just think at least the dvd9 works at all its better if it works like that then nothing at all


----------



## thehoff (Feb 5, 2008)

any results with the new brickblocker?


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 5, 2008)

has anyone patched the DVD9 version with the new BrickBlocker?
has anyone tested it on the WiiKey??


----------



## Torup (Feb 5, 2008)

And what about Wiikey dont working with the original copy?


Wiikey Team will fix this?


----------



## lenselijer (Feb 5, 2008)

Dual layer version works with wiikey, i completed the story mode which would hang after the first fight on the single layer disc.

However the virtual console games give a black screen, but maybe its because i have a pal wii?
I did not brickblock the disc, i just ran the update, so now i have 3 weather(pal,usa,jap) and 3 news (pal,usa,jap) channels.
this is because i also ran the update for mario galaxy usa so i could play that game a little early.

Someone with a japanese wii should test if the virtual console games work on the dual layer version with wiikey.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 5, 2008)

People with the problems on the dvd9 versions should have never interrupted the update. The update is there for a reason.


----------



## reilina (Feb 5, 2008)

hey guys i think that the eng ver of SSBB is going to be release early
ive watch x-play they said that they have the eng ver of the game


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(reilina @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> hey guys i think that the eng ver of SSBB is going to be release early
> ive watch x-play they said that they have the eng ver of the game


They do have it, the game is done, that's not what the second delay was for. They delayed it again because they have to produce a massive amount of copies to have available on Day 1.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 5, 2008)

can anyone tell me if the dual layer version works with yaosm


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Dual layer version works with wiikey, i completed the story mode which would hang after the first fight on the single layer disc.
> 
> However the virtual console games give a black screen, but maybe its because i have a pal wii?
> I did not brickblock the disc, i just ran the update, so now i have 3 weather(pal,usa,jap) and 3 news (pal,usa,jap) channels.
> ...



I have the same problem with virtual console games.. thou I also have problems with adventure mode since the movies tend
to freeze, but ejecting and re-inserting the disc usually corrects the problem

PEOPLE WHO ASKED ABOUT BRICK BLOCKER

yes it now works with dl discs, and yes it works with SSMB dl copy,
and yes the brick blocked DL copy works with wiikey 1.9g

some ideas what to do if you are having problems with booting the game

- Use proper media verbatim DVD+R DL try burning with 2.4x and if no go then 4x
- Set wiikey readspeed to 3x...  6x gives read error at the menu screen atleast with my PAL wii
- Set wiikey region patching to ON
I've also had some success by changing the consoles standing position to sideways..


----------



## thehoff (Feb 5, 2008)

and what about D2Ckey?


----------



## L0cky (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(lenselijer @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Dual layer version works with wiikey, i completed the story mode which would hang after the first fight on the single layer disc.
> ...



same problems here


----------



## mikagami (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> People with the problems on the dvd9 versions should have never interrupted the update. The update is there for a reason.



So people who don't have access to online can get the latest updates.  I did the 15% trick and I'm not having any problems with DVD9 version.


----------



## II Murasaki II (Feb 5, 2008)

Why do people care so much about dupe channels?

I just moved them as many screens to the right as I could and now I never have to see them.


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(comtois @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> chamonofx:Â did you use the new brickblocker on the DVD9?
> 
> i'm wondering if you doing the 15% trick and then running the update fully messed something up.
> 
> and to all the wiinja deluxe users, have faith, the admin on the wiinja site has always communicated well with me and if something can be done, he'll get it done for sure.Â and yes, the site has been down all day.


i burned another copy brickblocked with the new version, same thing. White screen


----------



## Julian (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> People with the problems on the dvd9 versions should have never interrupted the update. The update is there for a reason.



I didn't interrupt my update and I'm having problems.


----------



## mikagami (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(II Murasaki II @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Why do people care so much about dupe channels?
> 
> I just moved them as many screens to the right as I could and now I never have to see them.



Some people have a lot of VC games and are planning to get WiiWare games (like me).  I need those 2 slots.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(chamonofx @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(comtois @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > chamonofx:  did you use the new brickblocker on the DVD9?
> ...



i'd stop wasting discs, everyone that i talked to that has wiinja or d2ckey get the same white screen freeze.  Looks like we just have to wait for a modchip update.


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 5, 2008)

soooo...


when i have my dvd-9 image and burn 2 discs...one brickblocked..and one not..

i ran the update and stop by 15%...then..use the brickblocked dvd-9 image
i should be able to play it with my wiikey without swapping any discs? am i right?


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

Those people with a "white screen" ... have you tried just to press a key on the controller? Heard the white screen happens to some people and they just press the A key on the controller and the game starts. Of course, you also have to run the update at a certain point, either totally or partially, but run it anyway. If you only put a brick-blocked copy of the game, you won't be able to play (black screen, I think). I know this may not be your case, but just saying for others that may have similar problems.


----------



## L0cky (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Julian @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > People with the problems on the dvd9 versions should have never interrupted the update. The update is there for a reason.
> ...



same here fully updated
all newest firmware 
real wiikey also with latest firmware
verbatims at 2,4 speed on a pioneer 112d
used image burn
movies freezes some parts dont work


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah i tried pressing many different buttons and even tried waiting like 5 minutes, no good


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> same here fully updated
> all newest firmware
> real wiikey also with latest firmware
> verbatims at 2,4 speed on a pioneer 112d
> ...



Of course, I'm assuming your are running the DVD9 version of the game burnt on DVD+R DL media 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Otherwise, it's normal not to be able to play movies/frozen wii with the DVD5 release.

Read the first post a few pages back IGN: Nintendo to Clean Japanese Wiis Over Smash Bros. Errors


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 5, 2008)

So you found no cases of people with d2cpro that can run the dvd9 game but several that couldn't?

Also, no wiinja users able to run it successfully either (w/o hotswap)?


----------



## L0cky (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > same here fully updated
> ...



yes i use the full version dvd9 but they gave me same errors as old release.
i dont think my lens is weak or dirty actually my lens read some disc that some wii's dont recognioze at all never had any reading problems


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(II Murasaki II @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people care so much about dupe channels?
> ...


The wii was hacked a while ago, so we might be able to run hacked firmware in the future, and deleting those 2 channels.


----------



## Baiano19 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a NTSC Wii, w/ 3.0U firmware and I can´t connect my Wii in the internet.

Do I have to use brickblocker to run the DVD5 version?
Will the 15% trick do too?


----------



## antpod (Feb 5, 2008)

To those who downloaded the dump through bittorent has your copy worked? Im kinda worried because the ones i have are only 7.92 gb only and have 84 rar files while the nfo said from Caravan differed...


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



Well, your problems could (theoretically) be explained by your wii being unable to read the second layer of the media you used given these:
--You use the DVD5 version and get errors in one part of the game that also gives errors to absolutely anyone who plays de DVD5 version (because they are in the missing second layer). This happened mostly on the movies and some parts of the game, like you described.
--People who are successfully running the DVD9 version don't get the problems on those same spots of the game, but you still have problems with those parts of the game with the DVD9 (because they can read the second layer and you can't).

So perhaps you want to ask someone who has both, a successful DVD9 and a DVD5 to test for you if their DVD5 disc "freezes" at a specific point while their DVD9 disc runs. That way, you can be sure you are the only one having slow downs/freezes and that those are related to not reading the second layer correctly, since both of you fail with the DVD5 (second layer can't be read -- doesn't even exist!) and only you have problems with the DVD9 (the other person doesn't get the freeze/problem because he can read the second layer just fine, but you don't).

That test would confirm that your particular burner/media/chosen speed has problems allowing your wii to read the second layer. Of course then you could try different media/recorder/speed, although I see you already made good choices, but it doesn't hurt to try others.

If nothing works then ... well, your wii probably can't focus on the second layer properly, it seems. To double-confirm it, use GCOS to create yourself a multigame Gamecube disc with enough games to fill a Dual Layer disc and run it. If all the games just seem to run fine, that would void the theory and confirm that your wii IS reading the second layer fine and the problem is something else. Google MultiGame ISO Creator v3.2.4F+.

Please note that the way the modchips work don't really have much to do with the ability to read from the second layer (trust me in this even if you kind-of-heard otherwise), so don't suspect too much that your chip/chip firmware may be the cause. It's very unlikely. Besides, others with the same chip and chip firmware would've confirmed to you that their DVD9 Bross didn't freeze/etc on the same spots you had the problem.

Now you just have to find someone to do the tests with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't even have a Wii, so I can't help.

Also .. I just thought of something ... are you by chance using your burning software (ie. imgburn) with settings "destined" to burn xbox-360 games (i.e. layerbreak fixed instead of allowing the software to determine the best spot automatically). Not sure if this could cause a problem, but just worth checking.


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

Works perfect on my Wiikey. PAL Wii.
Verbatim DVD+DL burned at 4x in nero Booktype DVD-ROM

Burned 1 Brickblocked DVD9 and 1 Original ISO DVD9.
Did the 15% swap trick with the original ISO DVD9.

No double channels.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> To those who downloaded the dump through bittorent has your copy worked? Im kinda worried because the ones i have are only 7.92 gb only and have 84 rar files while the nfo said from Caravan differed...


Perhaps the rest of the space from the Usenet release is just par2 files.

EDIT: I can confirm that the copy I downloaded from Usenet is 7.92GB without par2 files. Your copy is safe.


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 6, 2008)

alright, so i've tried burning this twice, both on verbatim DL discs.

the first one burned at x8 froze at some of the movies, the second burned at x4 gives me a #001 error before it boots up (which i thought was very strange). But if I boot one of the other copies and then on the menu screen switch discs it runs just like the first and freezes on the movies.

Is anyone else getting a #001 error on wiikey that has been playing the SL release and SMG?


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

those people who have a fully working ssmb copy how old is your machine and what chipset is
it based on..

Mine is one of the first wii batches that were sold on 2006 with panasonic D2A chipset.
and Im having random read errors during movie scenes..

also notices that if wiikey readspeed was 6x the game would not boot
but would only result in "white screen" changed read speed to 3x and the game
is working except for the random errors wich can be by-passed by ejecting
and re-inserting the disc..


----------



## antpod (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > To those who downloaded the dump through bittorent has your copy worked? Im kinda worried because the ones i have are only 7.92 gb only and have 84 rar files while the nfo said from Caravan differed...
> ...


Did you get yours from bittorent?


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> those people who have a fully working ssmb copy how old is your machine and what chipset is
> it based on..
> 
> Mine is one of the first wii batches that were sold on 2006 with panasonic D2A chipset.
> ...



Mine is a EU launch unit. Reading it at 6x speed. No errors yet.


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > those people who have a fully working ssmb copy how old is your machine and what chipset is
> ...



what media are you using, burn speed and burner?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


They are not important for torrenters, as they only fix corrupt files. The Bittorrent protocol has certain failsafes in it to prevent corruption, but Usenet does not. Occasionally my Usenet downloads have some corruption and it's quickly fixed inside my client (alt.binz) with par2s. I have never had a single problem with corruption in torrents. You should be fine.


----------



## shark1987 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


nope got it from usenet


----------



## Crippler666 (Feb 6, 2008)

nah I'll wait for the US release, i dont want to brick or get duplicate channels or whatsoever, i dont even want to risk running a japanese update


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...


Verbatim DVD+DL, 4x speed burned, NEC 3520AW.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> alright, so i've tried burning this twice, both on verbatim DL discs.
> 
> the first one burned at x8 froze at some of the movies, the second burned at x4 gives me a #001 error before it boots up (which i thought was very strange). But if I boot one of the other copies and then on the menu screen switch discs it runs just like the first and freezes on the movies.
> 
> Is anyone else getting a #001 error on wiikey that has been playing the SL release and SMG?



Yeah ... there is another thread about it here Error #001, Brawl, huh?, Read da OP


----------



## L0cky (Feb 6, 2008)

ok guys what worked for me to solve the freezing and white screen errors was putting my wii horizontal instead vertical in the stand.
movies dont freeze anymore so far no errors anymore
could be that the wii cant read the disc properly on its side


----------



## Julian (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> ok guys what worked for me to solve the freezing and white screen errors was putting my wii horizontal instead vertical in the stand.
> movies dont freeze anymore so far no errors anymore
> could be that the wii cant read the disc properly on its side


I already leave my wii horizontally..  :|


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xtreamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



You have basicaly the same setup as mine, but I have LG H42N burner and I burnt the disc @ 2.4x
dunno maybe the verbatim dye requires higher speed to get better quality burn as it might have lower
error count..


----------



## DbGt (Feb 6, 2008)

so, i dont need to use any layer break at all to burn this iso??


----------



## coolbgdog (Feb 6, 2008)

Idk whats wrong I get a white screen after the now loading screen.  These DL discs costs too much money to waste so I'll just wait till i see a confirmation on what to do.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 6, 2008)

Hmm... what the hell is that white background with green text error mean's? I can play the game but everytime it appears I need to re-enter the disk.


----------



## coolbgdog (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Akoji @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Hmm... what the hell is that white background with green text error mean's? I can play the game but everytime it appears I need to re-enter the disk.


I just get a white screen.  I tried swapping at the main menu but it just freezes.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 6, 2008)

Nobody know's about those error who comes out random in the middle of a game? Could it be because I would need to wash the CD the game works but I need to re-insert the DVD each time the game freeze.


----------



## joedodgy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(tkk @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> It worked for me, I used RegionFrii 1.21 and the first partition from my brickblocked DVD5 wich I injected to my DVD9 image.
> Now I can play the DVD9 without swaping.



thank you..thats what i wanted to see

open iso in regionfrii, right click first partition and inject the patch file (that ~2mb file) from brickblocker and away you go..
or you could just open an old iso and extract the 1st partition from that and inject it into the smashbros file..


----------



## Lookie401 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Works perfect on my Wiikey. PAL Wii.
> Verbatim DVD+DL burned at 4x in nero Booktype DVD-ROM
> 
> Burned 1 Brickblocked DVD9 and 1 Original ISO DVD9.
> ...


You must got lots of DVD+/-DL to spare! XP

Anyway, I already downloaded the DVD5 and did the 15% update trick. Then I burn the DVD9 5 minutes BEFORE someone posted that a new version of WiiBrickBlock is out! x_x
In any case I burn it using Nero at 2.4x speed on Verbatim DVD+DL. NTSC Wii 3.1U with Wiikey 1.9g reading at 6x. I have NO problems or errors... except that now I have to load up the DVD5 first and swap the DVD9 disc when it says now loading. You don't have to wait to get to the in-game main screen. XP


----------



## Ceasama (Feb 6, 2008)

Every mode works with no issues. Played 40 percent through Subspace Emissary with no problems whatsoever (no freezing or errors in movies also).

Wiikey 1.9g
Firmware 3.1E
Previously used the 15% trick with the DVD5 version. No other modifications or updates since.
ISO was brickblocked and disc used was DVD+R DL Mitsubishi Kagaku (Verbatim) Burnt with Pioneer DVR-112D @ 2.4x.


Disc was instantly recognized and the game started just like the brickblocked DVD5 version did. 

Hope this helps.


EDIT: For some reason despite Deflicker causing problems for PAL Wii's, provided it's off when you hit the menu screen you can turn it back on for the duration of your game. I haven't kept up with the thread since, like, page 30 so I'm not sure if anyone has already made that obvservation.
Just make sure you turn it off afterward I guess. =D


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(shark1987 @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> QUOTE(antpod @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Feb 5 2008 said:
> ...


ya i was using the swap trick. when i came home today i saw that a new brickblock was out so i busted out a new dvd dl and brickblocked and regiofrii my iso and burned it poped that bad boy in and error 001 came up after i hit start on the disk channel.. hmmmmm weird oh well back to the swap trick till someone figs this out maybe ill wait for the wiikey update and try again im not trying to waste anymore dvd dl . lol i was the ginnie pig yesterday


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 6, 2008)

Anybody burned this game at 4x and got it working properly?


----------



## Fish on a Stick (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Bloodlust @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Anybody burned this game at 4x and got it working properly?



There have been several accounts where burning at 4x speed has worked, and also some reported failures. I think it all depends on your DVD, the burning software and your burner.


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

Please somebody confirm if the ONLINE game work?

thx


----------



## jjkm4a1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Alright, I'm having issues as well. 

I did the 15% trick using the DVD5 release.
Burned 2nd copy of the DVD5 using RegionFrii then the Brickblocker. Everything works 100%.

Now, as for the DVD9, I first used RegionFrii, then the new version of Brickblocker. Burned at 2.4x, and I'm getting the green-text error :'(

Should I cry or just go out and buy another dual layer DVD?

I used a 2.4x speed Verbatim +R DL disc. I'm using a USA wii, with a version 1.9g Wiikey.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jjkm4a1 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Alright, I'm having issues as well.
> 
> I did the 15% trick using the DVD5 release.
> Burned 2nd copy of the DVD5 using RegionFrii then the Brickblocker. Everything works 100%.
> ...


im thinking wiikey is still a bit unstable for booting dvd 9.. i can do the swap trick with my dvd 5 brickblock regionfree
and swap it out for a dvd 9 brickblock and regionfii 
but if i try to just load up the dvd 9 regionfrii and brickblocked i get error 001


----------



## Corneliuscack (Feb 6, 2008)

wiikey 1.9g, 3.1j firmware (did the full update with the dvd5 copy, had 3.1u firmware before update)


have dupe channels, however, the dvd9 copy runs perfectly; no need to swap or anything.


i burned the iso with imgburn at 2.4x speed and used memorex dvd+r dl media. no regionfrii or brickblocker patch was used (since I already did the full update)


at first, the game started up, but crashed at the intro and there was an error message in japanese, but then i reset it and booted up the game again, and after that it has been working like a charm.


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 6, 2008)

Everyone with white screen issue (freeze at intro movie - no clicking past), please tell me what DVD+R DL booktype is set to in imgburn and what chip you have.

Trying to find out whether changing the booktype will help at all - Mine was set to DVD-ROM by default and I didn't change it, so maybe setting it to Normal and burning again would help. I'm reluctant to try, because DL DVDs are so expensive here - probably cheaper where you guys live.


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jdbye @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Everyone with white screen issue (freeze at intro movie - no clicking past), please tell me what DVD+R DL booktype is set to in imgburn and what chip you have.
> 
> Trying to find out whether changing the booktype will help at all - Mine was set to DVD-ROM by default and I didn't change it, so maybe setting it to Normal and burning again would help. I'm reluctant to try, because DL DVDs are so expensive here - probably cheaper where you guys live.



What did you pay? 
I paid 23 euro for 10 Verbatim. That's 2.30 per disc, not bad imo. A retail game costs 59 euro..


----------



## sbm888 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi all - i've been reading so many people's stories about wiikey, but can anyone confirm that the dvd9 release is working on a D2CKEY please? it would be great it if it was also PAL.
thanks


----------



## Zharay (Feb 6, 2008)

Just got done testing it out. Worked fine in my situation, although putting it in at first was weird. Wii Home freezed up for a split second before reading the disc, then it ran fine (could of been the tv but eh). And during start up of the game, it seemed to of taken a little bit before the intro movie would start (white screen before the movie starts, the music started and then the game just started up like usual). Other than those two quirks, the game runs like its suppose to. I tried it again to see if these two small quirks  but there was no such problems the second run through. 

Wiikey 1.9g, 3.1J on a US Wii (100% update), not using Brickblocker or regionfrii. DVD+R DL is a Verbatim disc and was burned at 2.4x (only speed available for me).


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 6, 2008)

ok... a yes or no question...
I didnt use the dvd5 or any tricks/15% ... can i just burn the dvd9 on a dl media using the new brickblocker, put it in and play without any swapping/unplugging/bashing my head into the walls?
oh.. on wiikey 1.9b (will update tonight) PAL machine.
and once again.. the english release.. march 08?


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 6, 2008)

i only have the dvd-9 version.. but my Dual layer arent her yet

can i split the first layer of my dvd-9 and burn them on dvd-5?


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(eternity575 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> ok... a yes or no question...
> I didnt use the dvd5 or any tricks/15% ... can i just burn the dvd9 on a dl media using the new brickblocker, put it in and play without any swapping/unplugging/bashing my head into the walls?
> oh.. on wiikey 1.9b (will update tonight) PAL machine.
> and once again.. the english release.. march 08?



No won't work.
you need to update with the disc, best is to do the 15% trick.
And than use the brickblocked version to play.
So you have to burn 2 versions, 1 brickblocked and 1 normal ISO.


----------



## berlinka (Feb 6, 2008)

I've got a question about the type of DVD's that people use.

I noticed that almost everybody uses Verbatim. With the regular Wii games I've used all types of DVD+R, and all of them worked perfectly.

Yesterday I bought a 10-pack DVD+R DL's. The guy from the store said they were good quality, so I thought I'll just give it a try. But I have not been able to try them yet because my SSBB download wasn't finished yet.

Is Verbatim really so much better than other brands?


----------



## StacMaster-S (Feb 6, 2008)

I already had a small spindle of Memorex DVD+R DL's so I just burned on that (2.4x speed). Haven't had a single error yet in game!

I don't think using Verbatim is that much better than any other higher end media... but it is extremely reliable and we've found that the Wii can be picky sometimes. Personally I've been using Memorex DVD-R's for regular Wii games and they work fantastic... but of course other people's experiences may vary...


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

can anyone please tell me if this works on a yaosm chip


----------



## berlinka (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(StacMaster-S @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I already had a small spindle of Memorex DVD+R DL's so I just burned on that (2.4x speed). Haven't had a single error yet in game!
> 
> I don't think using Verbatim is that much better than any other higher end media... but it is extremely reliable and we've found that the Wii can be picky sometimes. Personally I've been using Memorex DVD-R's for regular Wii games and they work fantastic... but of course other people's experiences may vary...



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## eternity575 (Feb 6, 2008)

so the update is a must for the game to run?


----------



## Julian (Feb 6, 2008)

All right, I went around and did a little bit of research, and I've found one person with a d2c who has the game working.

Quoting them:



			
				nikkuchan said:
			
		

> I can’t help but to think that the wii is going to be even pickier when it comes to dl media. I would also assume that many burners are strained a bit more when burning dl discs, so the chances of a lower quality burn would be higher. Maybe it’s the iso that wiisos released. Mine is a self-made backup, but I should think they would be the same since the data is identical.



source: http://psx-scene.com/forums/d2ckey/64193-s...ork-d2ckey.html

This makes me 99% sure that this is a bad dump, as people have been experiencing freezes with certain moves, and the japanese guy who made the dumping program used a D2C on that "3 min" video we've all seen.  This has got to be a bad dump...


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 6, 2008)

Of course it's a bum rip, i've been saying ever since it pred.

DVD5rip+2nd layer tacked together with a copy /b command and no layer break info.... it don't take Einstein to realise that this release is extremely amaeturish.

take note that a DVD5 rip made using normal tools makes the 1st layer image bigger than a DVD9 DL disk can take on it's first layer


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

RUMOUR the japanese version is also in english??


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Julian @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> All right, I went around and did a little bit of research, and I've found one person with a d2c who has the game working.
> 
> Quoting them:
> 
> ...




is not a bad dump


----------



## ganons (Feb 6, 2008)

no the jap has english language but english audio, if it is a bad dum someone should do an internal release


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> RUMOUR the japanese version is also in english??



its fake i think lol


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Of course it's a bum rip, i've been saying ever since it pred.
> 
> DVD5rip+2nd layer tacked together with a copy /b command and no layer break info.... it don't take Einstein to realise that this release is extremely amaeturish.
> 
> take note that a DVD5 rip made using normal tools makes the 1st layer image bigger than a DVD9 DL disk can take on it's first layerÂ


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's a bum rip, i've been saying ever since it pred.
> ...


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## sidneyyoung (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it's a bum rip, i've been saying ever since it pred.
> ...


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

Please stop to accuse caravan the games work on wiikey 1.9g in PAL ...buy a good burner and good media


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> its not a bad dump work for me on wii pal with wiikey 1.9g....use the good media and a good burner...and you see the game work



The original game doesn't even work on wiikey but this does, the original works on a d2ckey but this doesn't.

Something changed in the dump or can someone else explain it?

It's not bad media when every d2ckey user can't boot the game.


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

LOL understand but for me work fine on wiikey 1.9g with verbatim dvdr+DL burned with pioneer 111L with imgburn in 2.4x and method trick 15%

PS: A bad dump not work on any consoles and any modchip ok ! ^^


----------



## finite (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like a problem with the D2ckey then.


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(finite @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Sounds like a problem with the D2ckey then.




yes i agree its a problem with D2CKEY wait a fix


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Please stop to accuse caravan the games work on wiikey 1.9g in PAL ...buy a good burner and good media



its only working on wiikey really, i heard yes and no for cyclowiz.  Its definetly Not working on wiinja deluxe and d2ckey, even with good media and burner.  This could be a bad dump or these chips needs upgrades.  There is some strange things goin on.  The originial does not work on wiikey, but this backup does.  Apparently the original works on wiinja and d2ckey but guess what....yep you guessed it, the backup does not work on these chips.


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Please stop to accuse caravan the games work on wiikey 1.9g in PAL ...buy a good burner and good media
> ...




yes i think a fix ( firmware update ) come in the futur  for wininja deluxe and D2CKEY i think?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> yes i think a fix ( firmware update ) come in the futurÂ for wininja deluxe and D2CKEY i think?



Every day you come on here and write random gibberish. Most of it is just bullshit. Stop thinking and go and play your brawl.


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yes i think a fix ( firmware update ) come in the futurÂ for wininja deluxe and D2CKEY i think?
> ...



You is simply a bad guy and miserable because it does not work on your wii with D2CKEY...You jealous person Hardcore Gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     ...And i do not need you to find my games and  working my games LOL


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



Sorry mate but you keep saying the same thing over and over about bad burns and go and buy a proper writer. It's not bad burns.

The original game works but the dump doesn't while it works on wiikey but the original doesn't. Can you explain that without mentioning bad media?


----------



## dydy (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...



I do not want to speak any more with a guy as you Hardcore Gamer UNDERSTAND???...Think what you want and made what you want Hardcore Gamer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Subject closed for me


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(dydy @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I do not want to speak any more with a guy as you Hardcore Gamer UNDERSTAND???



I'll take that as a no then.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 6, 2008)

hopefully the us release wont have the same problems.  We may end up seeing a dvd5 release again, this time for the us ....

since for most people the dvd5 worked better


----------



## ganons (Feb 6, 2008)

I doubt it any dvd5 rls should ne nuked coz its incomplete


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> The original game works but the dump doesn't while it works on wiikey but the original doesn't. Can you explain that without mentioning bad media?



Let me try and explain. These chips work by interrupting the way the machine authenticates discs. The reason some chips work with the copy and some don't, and some work with the original and some don't is down to coding. The wiikey team obviously had the foresight to include code to cater for DVD+/-R DL discs (even though they couldn't test that code when they wrote it). It's more by luck that this works for the wiikey. The same goes for the original - when the mediasense routine is executed there is just something wrong with the authentication method the wiikey team have written for that mediatype and so it doesn't work.

Other chips are not so lucky - clearly the DVD-DL code is untouched in the code used by other chips and so the original boots fine. However, the teams haven't written code to cater for DVD+/-R DL discs and so they dont work.

Nothing to do with good or bad burns.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE([-BiG_W- said:
			
		

> @ Feb 6 2008, 02:46 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds plausible. It seems to be the boot that doesn't work, if you boot with the dvd5 and swap it works so it's capable of reading dvd+r double layers.

I also thought the d2ckey team was the same team that made wiikey.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Hardcore Gamer @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE([-BiG_W-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you sure about that.  when i try to boot with dvd 5 than swap to dvd9, it does indeed work.  The problem is that it behaves exactly like the dvd5, crashes at the same parts, etc.  I have wiinja deluxe, with newest upgrade


----------



## nIxx (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi everybody 
when i play the Single Player Mission´s the mission are all the time in slower speed ?

Does everyone know how to fix this ?


----------



## PhenX (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> People, remember Nintendo put out an official note regarding the smash bross game saying that some customers had problem playing the ORIGINAL game on their wii's and claiming it was the smoke from tobacco and dirty lenses the culprit and offering to "clean the wii lenses" for free.
> 
> The real reason, of course, is that many Wii's are factory-set with the laser power a bit too low to reliably read the second layer and need to be re-adjusted, not that cleaning is a bad idea.
> 
> ...



So.. is there any way to adjust the laser power without sending the Wii to Nintendo?


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 6, 2008)

What media and what burner should I use to burn Brawl?
thanks for your help


----------



## kubus (Feb 6, 2008)

I read through 50 pages now, but still no answer v.v

I'm using a PAL Wii 3.1E and I have a 1.9g Wiikey. I did the complete update (double channels now) and the DVD5 disc works perfectly.

DVD9 doesn't, however. My first assumption is that I used a crappy DL DVD by Philips o.o;;. It was the only one I could find in town XD. I noticed how everyone seems to be using Verbatim, so I'll try to get one of those =O.

That, or my Wiikey read speed is still on 6x instead of 3x. I heard that that could cause problems as well, and that I should change it to 3x. I have no idea where to find a "config disc" however, and google hasn't helped much either. Anyone know where I can get this? (Wiikey site seems to be down..)

I start up DVD5 disc, then go to menu and swap it with DVD9. It works great, but when loading a movie or at the second movie in SSE, it gives me the Green Text screen ;^;. That probably means that my Wii can't read the second layer? So maybe I'm using the wrong DL DVDs after all ?_?

Any help would be very much appreciated _o_


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(kubus @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I read through 50 pages now, but still no answer v.v
> 
> I'm using a PAL Wii 3.1E and I have a 1.9g Wiikey. I did the complete update (double channels now) and the DVD5 disc works perfectly.
> 
> ...



No problems here (Dutch myself), same setup, Wiikey 1.9g, Wii 3.1E. But Verbatim DVD+DL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 10 for 23 euro (op de markt).
And I kept the speed of the Wiikey on 6x.
Burned with NEC3510 AW, very good burner for Cube/Wii media, bought it specially for this, 2 years back. It can also be your burner btw


----------



## kubus (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(soul2soul @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> No problems here (Dutch myself), same setup, Wiikey 1.9g, Wii 3.1E. But Verbatim DVD+DL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I should use Verbatim then v.v. geez those DL DVDs are expensive XD Already paid 15 euro for those damn Philips DVDs.

So Wiikey speed shouldn't cause any problems then... I just heard from a friend that he and his friend also have their Wiikeys on 6x and their DVD9s are working as well ô_o

And I'll try again with a different burner just to make sure XD.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## soul2soul (Feb 6, 2008)

Dude what's expensive , a retail game costs 60


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah .. the BURNERS are just as likely of the cause as the MEDIA.

Some burners suck with 90% of the media. Specially old slow burners with newer fast media they can't recognize properly.

If your burner is new, you should be fine. If it's old, update the burner firmware or buy a new one (they are cheap, at about $40).

If you don't want to do any of those things, try to get "older" dual layer media of quality, such as Verbatim labeled 2.4x-6x (or TDK 2.4x-4x) or keep trying until you find a brand/speed that works for you.

As a rule of thumb: most burners older than two years suck on dual layer media. Most laptop burners older than 1 year suck on dual layer media. Best overall brand for dual layer: Verbatim (but your burner might prefer other brand ... just have to keep trying). Best overall burner for Dual Media: Pioneer (but some models suck just as much, and other models by other manufacturers like Samsung are recommended also). So these are just GENERAL recommendations. Each case is different.


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Yeah .. the BURNERS are just as likely of the cause as the MEDIA.
> 
> Some burners suck with 90% of the media. Specially old slow burners with newer fast media they can't recognize properly.
> 
> ...



i should be ok then i brought my pc burner about 4 months ago


----------



## chamonofx (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 5 2008 said:


> Those people with a "white screen" ... have you tried just to press a key on the controller? Heard the white screen happens to some people and they just press the A key on the controller and the game starts. Of course, you also have to run the update at a certain point, either totally or partially, but run it anyway. If you only put a brick-blocked copy of the game, you won't be able to play (black screen, I think). I know this may not be your case, but just saying for others that may have similar problems.


yeah i have


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 6, 2008)

If anyone wants to play a couple matches online just send me a message.


----------



## Kruce (Feb 6, 2008)

Just tried extracting and about 12 of the *.rxx files from abgw are corrupt. i redownloaded 2 to try again but I got the same message. Did anyone grab their version from there and can confirm this? Talking about "cvn-dsbx.rxx" posted 2 days ago btw.


----------



## ganons (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok I bunred it on +RDL with imgburn 2.4x and sometimes the video lags like hell and get that random disc read error, so i have to eject and insert every now and then.
I have a wiikey


----------



## trent_fox (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Kruce @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Just tried extracting and about 12 of the *.rxx files from abgw are corrupt. i redownloaded 2 to try again but I got the same message. Did anyone grab their version from there and can confirm this? Talking about "cvn-dsbx.rxx" posted 2 days ago btw.


Use the PAR2s. If you don't know what I'm talking about, Google it.


----------



## L0cky (Feb 6, 2008)

still have a feeling that the people with problems (like me) of having random errors and lock ups that this has to do with the read settings for dual layer disc of the wiikey.
would also explain why original isnt recognised.
let hope wiikey improves readability of dl burned disc also in the next update


----------



## Jaems (Feb 6, 2008)

NTSC-U Wii +
Wiikey 1.9g +
Working DVD5 release after 15% trick
=
Good to go for non-brickblocked non-regionfriid DVD9 release?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 6, 2008)

I read most of this topic and I can't find my answer.

I got a PAL WIi with YAOSM 2.0. The creator of this code, Bell, assures SSBB works fine with the DVD9 version.

When I put my backup in, it runs, shows the "Now Loading", then white screen with sound suttering for finally giving me nothing but a green message in Japanese telleing me to turn my Wii off.

How can I go through this plz ? I did the update, got the dual channels and am in 50hz.

Any help is welcome, thx again ^^


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I read most of this topic and I can't find my answer.
> 
> I got a PAL WIi with YAOSM 2.0. The creator of this code, Bell, assures SSBB works fine with the DVD9 version.
> 
> ...



i would also like to know this


----------



## antpod (Feb 6, 2008)

Can i just burn and play the DVD9 on a US 3.1 wii with wiikey 1.9 and have the game itself work fine?(dual channels dont matter to me)

And when i burn the image with imgburn is there anything i have to mess with the settings to burn a DL disk?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> I read most of this topic and I can't find my answer.
> 
> I got a PAL WIi with YAOSM 2.0. The creator of this code, Bell, assures SSBB works fine with the DVD9 version.
> 
> ...



Bump. I was planning of playing this all night long T__T XD


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(iori-kyo-k @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I read most of this topic and I can't find my answer.
> ...




try this when it pops up just eject the disk and then insert it again that might work


----------



## ganons (Feb 6, 2008)

I also tried the autoboot patch but it didnt work.
iori-kyo-k  try ejecting the disc and inserting it again when u get the error


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 6, 2008)

Didn't work.

Forget it, burned at 2.4x and runs great. Except all the videos lag :/


----------



## hackeruk (Feb 6, 2008)

i think im just gunna burn it on 1x as it seems the slower you do it the better result you get


----------



## trahh (Feb 6, 2008)

First off just wanted to say that this site, or more specifically this thread itself has helped me with learning so much on how to get ssbx working.

So, now to my personal question.

I'd like to know if this method would work, or more importantly if i'd be doing something wrong.

This is steps from my Wiikey arriving at my door from where I bought it, so I'm quite new to this.

1.)Wiikey arrives, install it, burn a 1.9g update and a 1.3 config disc, install the 1.9g, and config the 1.3 and set to region free.
2.)I personally don't care about the dual channels, so I would burn a DVD5 version of smash and let it update 100% 
3.) Burn a DL DVD9 version of the game un-wiibrickblocked.
4.) Play?

It seem's quite simple but I'm sure I must be missing something.

So, any responses are appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## wwftheman (Feb 6, 2008)

Ok im having an issue also
I burned the dvd9 with the new Brickblocker
I updated the wii with the  15% trick  w dvd5 version not brickblocked
when I boot the Dvd9 before it gets to the title menu it will give disc read error ejecting it and reinserting is not helping then i put the dvd5 in and it worked with that. 
Then i put back the dvd9 and it is working.
When i go to the video section and try to watch the video i get disc read error. Ejecting and reinserting wont help.
Same goes when you beat classic mode I get the read error also.

My question is should i reburn the dvd9 without brickblocker and burn the dvd5 with brickblocker and swap trick or do you think i will still have disc read errors regardless?? Any thoughts would be nice thanks


----------



## GamerzInc (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(trahh @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> First off just wanted to say that this site, or more specifically this thread itself has helped me with learning so much on how to get ssbx working.
> 
> So, now to my personal question.
> 
> ...



Correct.  Make sure your Wii is up to date too.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 6, 2008)

QUOTE(hackeruk @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> i think im just gunna burn it on 1x as it seems the slower you do it the better result you get



Not all videos lag. And once a video has been read, you can read it again without lag. A problem of cache, probably.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(L0cky @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> still have a feeling that the people with problems (like me) of having random errors and lock ups that this has to do with the read settings for dual layer disc of the wiikey.
> would also explain why original isnt recognised.
> let hope wiikey improves readability of dl burned disc also in the next update


I have a dvd9 brawl and wiikey. No problems yet.


----------



## bakunyu (Feb 7, 2008)

First, here's my setup/steps, hopefully it helps.

- NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, I ran the full update (didn't do the 15% trick), have dupe channels (don't mind them lol), have access to wii settings.
- Burnt DVD9 release on a Memorex DVD+R DL 8x at 2.4x using a LG (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N JL11) burner, using ImgBurn (with default settings, nothing touched.)

Results:

- Disc boots without any problem or need to swap using the DVD5 version.
- SubSpace Emissary is fully playable from one end to another (finished it), no skipping/stuttering in videos, no crashes.
- Classic and All-Stars modes are fully functional (they don't crash after the credits).
- Video gallery and Virtual Console trials both work fine.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(bakunyu @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> First, here's my setup/steps, hopefully it helps.
> 
> - NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, I ran the full update (didn't do the 15% trick), have dupe channels (don't mind them lol), have access to wii settings.
> - Burnt DVD9 release on a Memorex DVD+R DL 8x at 2.4x using a LG (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N JL11) burner, using ImgBurn (with default settings, nothing touched.)
> ...



No brickblocker or regionfrii?


----------



## bakunyu (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaems @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(bakunyu @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > First, here's my setup/steps, hopefully it helps.
> ...



Nah, like I said I didn't mind the update (brickblocker not needed), and region override is turned on in wiikey settings so no need for regionfrii. I just used the clean ISO.


----------



## Jaems (Feb 7, 2008)

Cool! thanks a ton for the info man!


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Anyone have/find a 100% save file (or any save file for that matter)? I know it uses 128 blocks, but seeing as I only want this game for multiplayer (online), I don't want to spend the time unlocking every character.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

saves file can not be copied to the sd card, for this game, if i recall correctly.  So basically you cant copy it to your sd card to upload/download from internet


----------



## skullwolf (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(bakunyu @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> First, here's my setup/steps, hopefully it helps.
> 
> - NTSC-U Wii with Wiikey 1.9g, I ran the full update (didn't do the 15% trick), have dupe channels (don't mind them lol), have access to wii settings.
> - Burnt DVD9 release on a Memorex DVD+R DL 8x at 2.4x using a LG (HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N JL11) burner, using ImgBurn (with default settings, nothing touched.)



Just posting to say that I used the same media at the same speed, same modchip with a Panasonic/Matsushita burner with imgburn, and it works just fine for me too.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> saves file can not be copied to the sd card, for this game, if i recall correctly.Â So basically you cant copy it to your sd card to upload/download from internet



Weird, cause you have the option (from the start) to save to an SD card instead of Wii's internal memory. In which case there should easily be some hax. Grrr


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

yes most saves you can, but this specific game is protected and cannot be copied.  Why nintendo chose to copy protect this game is beyond me


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> yes most saves you can, but this specific game is protected and cannot be copied.Â Why nintendo chose to copy protect this game is beyond me



Well the question is, when you choose to save to an SD card instead of internal memory and you put that SD card in another Wii (before going on WiFi), it just won't read it at all?


----------



## outphase (Feb 7, 2008)

The only thing you can choose where to save are pictures and stages. The main data would have to be copied via the Wii settings.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey guys im trying to solve my problem with the dvd 9  wii brickblocker
and regionfrii

somone who can just boot up the dvd 9 that did the 15%trick(no double channels)

what ver. of region free did you use?? do we even have to use region free

i think the regionfrii is my problem now when i use it it corrects the region to usa but it give me a little code that says game mismatch or something like that
and then when i use brickblocker it tells me that im still in j region
so i tossed back in regionfrii and its telling me usa

hmm i think thats my prob. why im gettting error 001 when i burn the dvd9 with both brickblocker and regionfrii done to the iso

im buring now without regionfrii.. just brickblocker..

so again someone with it working 100% without double channels and with out swaping what ver of regionfrii r you using and give a link please


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > yes most saves you can, but this specific game is protected and cannot be copied.  Why nintendo chose to copy protect this game is beyond me
> ...



there are no wii games are far as i know that allow you to save a savedata on the sd card directly.  You first have to save normally than back it up to sd card, using the wii menu.  Normally this works fine but in super smash bros, the data is copy protected and you can copy it to sd card.  So you can not copy the save data to computer to be uploaded or downloaded.  Smash does allow you to save replayed and pictures to the sd card tho.  Also some games like excitetruck let you play mp3 that are on your sd card


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(rdurbin @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> ...



Have you even played SSBB yet!? When you start the game it asks if you want to save on an SD card or internal memory. Practically the first thing you can do to enter the menu!


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

yeah I have played the game. I do not recall it saying that, but than again I cant read Japanesse.  Its possible the option you are reffering to is for something other than what your thanking about.  I have read on several sites the Brawl save data is copy protected.  Just tried it right now.  It says "This file cannot be copied". I dont remember seeing anything about choose wii internal memory or sd card for game data, and I really dont want to delete my save data to test that.  Speaking of which, does anyone know why this game takes 128 blocks of memory, most only take 1-5.


----------



## outphase (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> Have you even played SSBB yet!? When you start the game it asks if you want to save on an SD card or internal memory. Practically the first thing you can do to enter the menu!


The first yes/no prompt is asking you to create a save. It is not asking if you want to save to the SD card. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2enlWg2rIpE go to 2:19 to see the first prompt.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you even played SSBB yet!? When you start the game it asks if you want to save on an SD card or internal memory. Practically the first thing you can do to enter the menu!
> ...



I kinda figured thats what its asking you.  Alot, if not all wii games ask if its ok to create a save data for the game.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you even played SSBB yet!? When you start the game it asks if you want to save on an SD card or internal memory. Practically the first thing you can do to enter the menu!
> ...



That wasn't the prompt I was talking about. Perhaps it was in the options then. In any case, there was a prompt that asks you where you want to save to, an SD card or internal memory (even shows nice little pictures).


----------



## Seraph (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> That wasn't the prompt I was talking about. Perhaps it was in the options then. In any case, there was a prompt that asks you where you want to save to, an SD card or internal memory (even shows nice little pictures).


You mean the place where you save pictures?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Seraph @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That wasn't the prompt I was talking about. Perhaps it was in the options then. In any case, there was a prompt that asks you where you want to save to, an SD card or internal memory (even shows nice little pictures).
> ...



Is that what is was? Maybe I should get some sleep afterall if I can't even read.....


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(outphase @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 6 2008 said:
> ...


Yeah I know what your talking about now, It allows you to make snapshots of screen while your in battle, you can do this by pausing than pressing b while fighting i belive.  You access your snapshots here, and than choose to save them to sd card or wii internal memory.  You can also move them back and fourth.  I dont think you can access these in wii photo channel tho, they are probably not real JPGs.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> hey guys im trying to solve my problem with the dvd 9Â wii brickblocker
> and regionfrii
> 
> somone who can just boot up the dvd 9 that did the 15%trick(no double channels)
> ...


well my burn with just brickblocker still gave me error 001.. im going to check my wiikey config.. 1.3 is the newest disk from what ive seen ?
if anyone has any ideas let me know


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys im trying to solve my problem with the dvd 9  wii brickblocker
> ...



are you able to play mario galaxy?  it has the same protection as smash bros.  I dont have a wiikey but I thought 1.9 is the newest.  I am not totally sure tho


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys im trying to solve my problem with the dvd 9  wii brickblocker
> ...



You DID use BrickBlocker 1.3R2, right?


----------



## ps2gamer2k7 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi guys new to this site just thought id let you know my tests

burned DL version with aone 8x dvd+r @ 4x using nero 8 patched to pal using friiwii 
game plays fine only one prob its black a screen music is playing fine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





im using a pal wii with the jap firmware update (double channels) 
have a wiikey with 1.9g installed 

i havent been able to access the wiikey config setting to try region overide ect cose i updated 
before i installed my chip  using a retail super mario galaxy and this blocks the config disc (suggestings please)

im only hoping that if i buy the componet cables tomorrow it will work  :'(


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ps2gamer2k7 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> hi guys new to this site just thought id let you know my tests
> 
> burned DL version with aone 8x dvd+r @ 4x using nero 8 patched to pal using friiwii
> game plays fine only one prob its black a screen music is playing fineÂ
> ...



Set your screen to 50hz in the wii menu, start game.  Go to options, switch off Deflicker, then you can set your wii back to 60hz.  That should work.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(ps2gamer2k7 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys new to this site just thought id let you know my tests
> ...



Isn't deflicker off by default? Anyways, ps2gamer2k7, I had the same problem with setup 1.3 not working. I put in 1.2 and it worked just fine. Might want to give it a try.


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(jpxdude @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ps2gamer2k7 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> ...



Hi!

Deflicker option is on as default, for some reason on PAL machines, thats the reason why starting the game in 60Hz only shows a black screen, even though the game is working in the background.  You have to go into the game with 50Hz, turn it off, exit to the Wii menu, put 60Hz back on, then reset the Wii.  This has worked for several people


----------



## CuriousG (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 6 2008 said:


> hey guys im trying to solve my problem with the dvd 9Â wii brickblocker
> and regionfrii
> 
> somone who can just boot up the dvd 9 that did the 15%trick(no double channels)
> ...



NTSC-U
YAOSM 2.0
Here were my steps in how I got mine to work start to finish.

Made sure I was on 3.1U firmware.
Burned DVD5
Did 15% update
Burned DVD5 with Brickblocker
Played this for a day until the DVD9 came out.
Attempted to burn DVD9 with cheapo GQ (Ricoh-Japan) brand DVD+R DL discs with auto burn settings with ImgBurn.
Attempted to reburn with cheapo GQ with 2.4X and patched with new Brickblocker using 2.4X burn setting.
Bought Fujifilm brand DVD+R DL and reburned using patched Brickblocker DVD9 image with 2.4X burn setting.
Boots fine from DVD9 (didn't have to redo 15% trick).
The only hiccup I've seen so far was viewing movies where there was a slight pause (happened about 3X total).  Also noticed that the menus aren't as responsive as DVD5.


----------



## wwftheman (Feb 7, 2008)

any one burn this game with a (dual layer) dvd9 disc  RITEK-D01-01 i keep getting Disc read errors on after beating classic mode or beating the first round of adventure mode and when you i first start the game on the title menu 
Btw i did use the newest version of the brick blocker on my backup


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(wwftheman @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> any one burn this game with a (dual layer) dvd9 discÂ RITEK-D01-01 i keep getting Disc read errors on after beating classic mode or beating the first round of adventure mode and when you i first start the game on the title menu
> Btw i did use the newest version of the brick blocker on my backup



Yeah, some people having minor problems (few freezes) with ritek (don't know the mid code) and tried a verbatim and had no problems since. But the those riteks seem to almost work fine, so maybe if you just try a different speed, that might be enough for you. If you recorded in 2,4x already, try 4x next time. Or viceversa.


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 7, 2008)

For those of you with the #001 error, even if it doesn't make sense to you and you think it must be something else, the reason for it is a "bad burn" ... check the thread below and find out by yourself.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74432&hl=

It's being repeated many many times. Although you may not believe it, 99% of the problems people are having relating to this game comes from their burners not being able to produce a disc that the wii likes with the media they are using.

You MUST try different brand quality media AND different burners (go over a friend's house or something) before you suspect anything else. Recording speeds are 2,4x recommended for older burners and older media and 4X for new burners with new, faster media.


----------



## JossyHadash (Feb 7, 2008)

it doesn't work on ANY d2ckey ... white screen (first few frames of the intro movie) on startup, with switch it works (the same or worse) as dvd5

japanese ppl who dumped it themselves and can play it on d2ckey are now downloading the Caravan version... if the caravan doesnt work on d2ckey either, then BAD DUMP CONFIRMED !!!


----------



## Nio (Feb 7, 2008)

Can I Brickblock without doing the 15% trick?


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(JossyHadash @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> it doesn't work on ANY d2ckey ... white screen (first few frames of the intro movie) on startup, with switch it works (the same or worse) as dvd5
> 
> japanese ppl who dumped it themselves and can play it on d2ckey are now downloading the Caravan version... if the caravan doesnt work on d2ckey either, then BAD DUMP CONFIRMED !!!



Well, it works fine on my wiikey. So those who have d2ckey and can't get it to work are all rushing back to their mommies to complain. boo hoo...


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(Nio @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> Can I Brickblock without doing the 15% trick?



No.  Tried it, comes up with the icon, but then crashes with a black screen.


----------



## ynot914 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can someone help me out: My game works fine for the most part.. but during the first video in story mode it is choppy and sometimes freezes..I've gotten past this part and have gotten relatively far in the game..but I am still wondering if there is anything I can do to prevent this from happening? Do you think it is the Disc I burned or something that can be fixed by changing my WiiKey settings? (I have 1.9g). Please let me know. Also if you belive it to be something to change on the Wikey can someone remind me how to change these setting..


----------



## jpxdude (Feb 7, 2008)

@ynot914

The fact that you can run the game in the first place mean's it's not your Wiikey that is the issue.  It sounds more like bad media, try burning on a different brand, and possibly a different burner if that fails.


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> For those of you with the #001 error, even if it doesn't make sense to you and you think it must be something else, the reason for it is a "bad burn" ... check the thread below and find out by yourself.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74432&hl=
> 
> ...



001 error is copy protection.  You must download the latest firmware of your modchip.  Super Mario Galaxy has the same protection.  Some modchips like wiinja v2 or v1 will NEVER be able to play these protected games.  If you indeed have the latest firmware and compatible modchip, than its can possible be due to a bad burn.


----------



## ps2gamer2k7 (Feb 7, 2008)

bought componet cables games works flawlessy only one prob tho it f**** your wii settings and you cant access them only hope to fix is the next firmware update but hey im playing prob the best game yet


----------



## kipo (Feb 7, 2008)

I received a japanese wiimail today, i think it may be a ad for the smash bros website as it has www.smashbros.com in the message. i was wondering if anyone else had received this and possibly have a translation??


----------



## jayparadox (Feb 7, 2008)

I got one the other day too.
The only change is that I recieve an image every day xD but I don't get new stages


----------



## El Xando (Feb 7, 2008)

EDIT: Never mind, solved it.


----------



## crystal107 (Feb 7, 2008)

Wiikey 1.9g
Pal Wii
imageburn x2.4
Verbatim (of europe) dvd+r DL
did the 15% trick with the DVD5 version, DVD9 version with wii update remover 1.0 - works perfect.

Also, the same disc been tested on

Wiikey 1.9g
NTSC-U wii
this system had the 15% trick too from a DVD5.

Works perfect - at first had green error, but then changed wiikey's reading speed to x3, and works perfect now.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 7, 2008)

QUOTE(ps2gamer2k7 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> bought componet cables games works flawlessy only one prob tho it f**** your wii settings and you cant access them only hope to fix is the next firmware update but hey im playing prob the best game yet



This happens because you didn't update to 3.1E first. Read past posts. If you are up to date with firmware you will only get dupe channels without semi-brick unless you do 15% trick. Without being at 3.1 you get semi-brick(settings inaccessible)


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 7, 2008)

For those that don't believe that the #001 error can be caused by a bad quality dl burn and only by "copy protection", check out the experience of people on this thread.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74432

It is CONFIRMED (not only there, but I'm not going to bother linking to many threads in many forums worldwide) that you can also get #001 errors on wiikey 1.9g when trying to boot a DL disc your wii doesn't like. Put a good burn in, and problem is gone. Just do it. Try burning your game on a friend's/neighbours burner with good quality media. Or buy yourself a new burner for $35. Old burners have a hard time producing good DL burns with any media. Seriously, even if it worked fine for you in the past. Just try it, it will save us all a lot of trouble.

For those that don't believe this game runs just as fine on d2ckey as on wiikeys, I'm not gonna bother repeating the posts of all those for who it works fine. It does work, but all other chips except for wiikey 1.9g run the wii reader at 6x speed (3x for wiikey 1.9g EVEN if you set it differently in the configuration disc ... it just ignores it, unlike in the 1.9b revision). At the higher reading speed, the wii has a harder time reading the disc. An "almost good enough" dual layer recording may "barely pass" under a 1.9g wiikey while not at all on a d2ckey's higher reading speed.

Why don't you just find someone with a good, newish burner and try using it to burn a good quality disc (say tdk, memorex, verbatim


----------



## bluebright (Feb 7, 2008)

Does this game run in 480p for pal regions? I turned delficker off but i can't seem to get my monitor to turn on for the game. I'm using a VGA box. It works fin on my crap TV though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## tampikenio (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello there! I recently downloaded brawl caravan's version. I made 2 copies one normal and one with regionfree, the thing is when i insert brawl in my Wii i download 100% of the update, brawl loads "ok" (from the wii screen), when i select it i have this error:
"An error has occurred.
Pres the eject button, remove the game disc, and turn the power off.
Please read the wii operations manial por more information"

I burned it in a memorex DL disc, my modchip is Cyclowiz version 3.6b.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(OrGoN3 @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 7 2008 said:
> ...


yes i did and yes i have the 1.9g updated 2


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 7 2008 said:


> For those of you with the #001 error, even if it doesn't make sense to you and you think it must be something else, the reason for it is a "bad burn" ... check the thread below and find out by yourself.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=74432&hl=
> 
> ...


ok well i burned the game on a dl before the new brickblocker  and did the swap trick.. worked everytime
after the new dl ver of brickblocker came out i used brickblocker and reburned with the same setttings and everything
i get  error 001 on that burn
so i burned again with out fregionfrii this time.(it gave me a weird message)
still error 001
but the burn i did without the new brickblocker that i use for the swap trick still works

ok so i checked my wiikey config.. saved and restarted
got a green error
restarted wii
game ran i played for 2 hrs
turned off the wii turned it back on 
got error 001 .. im going nuts!!!
i then tried checking the wiikey config saving and restarting .
error 001


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

ok well my new burn still 001 error 
i test smg again just to make sure loaded rite up
i dont see how it can be media / burner becasue if i do the swap tirck with any of my dl burns loads rite up(but if i try and boot .. from any of my dl error 001)  and i got the one disk to load up 2 times once the white screeen with green text so i restarted and it loaded up after that tho no luck 
im thinking i just need to wait for the wiikey update 

any ideas?


----------



## sebaash (Feb 8, 2008)

for me, no problems using Wii Update remover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I Have 3 dvd and 0 problems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i used memorex dvd+r DL and Nero :3
I have Poineer burner DVD+RW DL ;D


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(fenix4o9 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> ok well my new burn still 001 error
> i test smg again just to make sure loaded rite up
> i dont see how it can be media / burner becasue if i do the swap tirck with any of my dl burns loads rite up(but if i try and boot .. from any of my dl error 001)  and i got the one disk to load up 2 times once the white screeen with green text so i restarted and it loaded up after that tho no luck
> im thinking i just need to wait for the wiikey update
> ...



Yeap.

Pretty simple, actually.

Use a different burner.

That's it.

You are doing everything right except not trying a different burner, which is the FIRST recommendation right after trying a different brand of media. Just use a friend's or a neighbour's burner and be happy. Some burners are just not capable to produce a good DL disc. You may try 20 times with 20 discs and 20 combinations that you think will work and, well ...

And you answer yourself by saying that you don't believe that it's a media issues because ... and you explain your reasons, which are plausible. But think for a second: your burner, on all/most media, produces a dual layer disc in a "wrong" format that the wii doesn't like (that wiikey gets confused with and reports the wrong number of sectors to the wii, thus triggering the #001). Your burner may make excellent single layer discs that give you zero problems, but it just may suck on dual layer recording.

If you don't believe it's a media (


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

ok if what you guys say is true. best burner ??? i have no prob tossing money for a new burnner ..just need some info on what burner works best for dl wii games lol well this game .. its the only dl game


----------



## enriqueiglesias (Feb 8, 2008)

BTW, really good burners are $35, so it's cheaper than keep trying lots of discs at $3 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, you could try "borrowing" one from a friend/using his computer.

Most new burners work just fine. Most Pioneer models are very well regarded. One of the newer Samsungs as well.


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(enriqueiglesias @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> BTW, really good burners are $35, so it's cheaper than keep trying lots of discs at $3 each
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol all my friends suck .. i have an older smsung rite now.. thanks for the info but i kinda dont like pioneer ill aim for a good samsung or sony


----------



## fenix4o9 (Feb 8, 2008)

ahh ha!!!!!"the loaded disc in not registered in the drive's write strategy list.
if you use the diec for writting, the quality might be worse than using a registerd one." 

i just loaded up a new ver. of nero (ultra 8) and i got that error it must be the drive 100% huh?


----------



## snakeslash (Feb 8, 2008)

Doing a Live Stream Here. If anyone wants to watch.

http://www.stickam.com/profile/bigbrothadairantou


----------



## tadeot (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a diferent solution
Let me explain my test, first of all, i try the rip brawl version, with my yaosm 1.9 final, the game run perfect, with the well know crashes for the missing files
Finally , the complete dual layer version is in my hands
I put the disc in the wii, and it run well, and when finally the now loading screen goes, the intro video freezes and a error mesage in jap apear
Naturally i assumes is a bad burn, then i reburn the game in another  pioneer 112, with 10 hours of use
The game frezzes at same place
Now, i put mi riped version, and when it pases the intro, extract the rip, and run the full version, it go well, i see all demos but finally  it frezzes another time

SOLUTION--i reflashed mi  pic 12f629, with the 2.0 version of YAOSM, and  magically, the same copy of full browl, run flowlesly

Conclusion

Depend, the diferent CHIP version you use, the game run OK, or causes diferents error messages
NOT PROBLEM WITH MEDIA may be SPEED , fixed in chip, or the mode of patching on the fly the game
In fact the same one copy you have, runs in one wii or not in some other wii i test wit ridata + R DL burned in 8x and now i  have no problems in yaosm 2.0


----------



## zebular (Feb 8, 2008)

so heres my question... if you do do the update (which I did...) and you have the jap channels (which I do) but my firmware still reads 1.3U its not totally F'd is it!? Someone was referring to it as being semi-bricked... does this mean I can't do USA updates now!?


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 8, 2008)

Damn..
i don't have enough space to download smash :'(


----------



## cobraxt (Feb 8, 2008)

Wiikey 1.9g, 3.1U Firmware, Burned @ 2.4x on Verbatim DL.
Dupe Channels but game works perfectly with no crashes of any kind.

Does anyone know if the saved game file will transfer over to the USA version when it is released or will I need to unlock everything again?


----------



## Xandu (Feb 8, 2008)

Nope, you'll need to reunlock everything again.


----------



## wwftheman (Feb 8, 2008)

bought some memorex dvd9 seems to be working great now thanks for all the help here


----------



## pris (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm looking to know if the Superdrive in my MacBook Pro would produce a good dual layer disc (I know it can burn DL). It's Pioneer-manufactured, but I can't find a model number.


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(zebular @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> so heres my question... if you do do the update (which I did...) and you have the jap channels (which I do) but my firmware still reads 1.3U its not totally F'd is it!? Someone was referring to it as being semi-bricked... does this mean I can't do USA updates now!?



Actually, tonight I tried to access the store and it told me to go download a firmware update... which I did.  Now my system is set to 3.1U with the store working AND Smash Bros working so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Nio (Feb 8, 2008)

Bevore trying a different Media or Burner, also check if the FW of your burner is the latest!


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Xandu @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Nope, you'll need to reunlock everything again.


Are you sure? 
Save of Super Mario Galaxy JAP was compatible with the US version.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(Keylogger @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Xandu @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, you'll need to reunlock everything again.
> ...


I've always heard (and tested) that NTSC/J saves were not compatible with NTSC/U or PAL saves because of different gameid.


----------



## domislong (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(kflester @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> I'm looking to know if the Superdrive in my MacBook Pro would produce a good dual layer disc (I know it can burn DL). It's Pioneer-manufactured, but I can't find a model number.



Use DVDInfoPro to check your drive.


----------



## pris (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(domislong @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> QUOTE(kflester @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to know if the Superdrive in my MacBook Pro would produce a good dual layer disc (I know it can burn DL). It's Pioneer-manufactured, but I can't find a model number.
> ...


Is there a Mac-equivalent app?


----------



## Hero-Link (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(cobraxt @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Wiikey 1.9g, 3.1U Firmware, Burned @ 2.4x on Verbatim DL.
> Dupe Channels but game works perfectly with no crashes of any kind.
> 
> Does anyone know if the saved game file will transfer over to the USA version when it is released or will I need to unlock everything again?



working 100% with wiikey? it crashes when i either "charge" super mario FLUDD or the squirtle water pistol..


----------



## stArman15 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi!
I got Pal Wii 3.1e with wiikey 1.9g. I burned DVD9 with imgburner on a Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL i didnt use brickblocker or regionfree or anything. When i put the dvd in wii i get "unable to read"
Other people have done the exact same thing but without this error.
I would be thankful if anyone could help me
Thanks in advance!


----------



## McBacon (Feb 8, 2008)

When I go to burn Smash it says I don't have a layer break, unlike other dual layer ISOs. Is that ok? I'm using CloneCD.


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Feb 8, 2008)

1.9g wiikey, new vers. of brickblocker on nstsc USA wii
burned on memorex+r dl 2.4x, can boot it

but i get a black screen as soon as i boot it... should i attempt NOT using brickblocker?

if i don't use brickblocker, should i use regionfrii? or should i try both on a disc?

i'm pulling my hair out over this one. haha


----------



## JossyHadash (Feb 8, 2008)

face it guys
it only works on wiikey
and even there it has issues

BAD DUMP


----------



## mp5 (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got a fully updated 3.1 NTSC Wii with a 1.9g Wiikey and the dual channels from the DVD9 release with no brickblock or regionfrii, on a memorex DVD+R DL.

I got "Error #001 Unauthorized Device" about 18 times out of the 20 I tried to load this game last night. The other 2 times, the game froze on the fadeup to white before the intro movie starts.

As of now the most likely solution seems to be using regionfrii on the dvd9 iso beforehand, but can anyone give me any other advice besides buying other discs?


----------



## nd731 (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried burning the DVD9 version onto a HP DL dvd+r and the wii doesnt seem to recognize the disc at all. Does anyone know why? i also tried the swap trick and that didn't work either. I have:

NTSC U 
Wiikey with 1.9g
3.1J fw


----------



## rdurbin (Feb 8, 2008)

might be your dvd's, try a different brand.  wiikey seems to be the most compatible modchip for smash bros (dvd9).  You can also try a different burning program, I use ImgBurn.


----------



## lawlcake (Feb 8, 2008)

QUOTE(stArman15 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Hi!
> I got Pal Wii 3.1e with wiikey 1.9g. I burned DVD9 with imgburner on a Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL i didnt use brickblocker or regionfree or anything. When i put the dvd in wii i get "unable to read"
> Other people have done the exact same thing but without this error.
> I would be thankful if anyone could help me
> Thanks in advance!Â


I'm getting the same problem as this fellow here, but the main difference is that my Wii is 3.1U NTSC-U and I used ImgBurn at 2.4x.

Help would be most appreciated!!! I'm tearing out my skull for this game to work!


----------



## Jokiz (Feb 8, 2008)

PAL Wii 3.1E with Wiikey 1.9g
Burned on Verbatim 8x Singapore

Everything seems to be fine here except the game froze when I used Marios DOWN B attack in SSE :S


----------



## cwapface (Feb 9, 2008)

Woohoo, 3.1U with wiikey, burned memorex DL and had endless read errors.  Changed imgburn book type to dvd-rom and it's damn near flawless


----------



## TheVirus (Feb 9, 2008)

Anyone test this with an OpenWii?


----------



## stArman15 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi again!
I got Pal Wii 3.1e with wiikey 1.9g. I burned DVD9 with imgburner on a Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL. I didnt use brickblocker or regionfree or anything and i updated fully so i have 2 extra channels. i get the  Error 001: unauthorized device detected. 
I know that many other are having the same problem but the disturbing thing is that the SL gets the same error( Error 001: unauthorized device detected). I have tried a dvd5 with and without brickblocker and the both gives me the same error.
I have already used 2 Verbatim 2.4x DVD+r DL(thats 10$   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )
I have only 1 Verbatim 2.4x DVD+r DL left and im thinking about trying to patch it with regionfree and brickblocker1.32 but im afraid i will lose my last DVD.
What do you guys say? Should i try it?


----------



## junkmonk (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(stArman15 @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> Hi again!
> I got Pal Wii 3.1e with wiikey 1.9g. I burned DVD9 with imgburner on a Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL. I didnt use brickblocker or regionfree or anything and i updated fully so i have 2 extra channels. i get theÂ Error 001: unauthorized device detected.
> I know that many other are having the same problem but the disturbing thing is that the SL gets the same error( Error 001: unauthorized device detected). I have tried a dvd5 with and without brickblocker and the both gives me the same error.
> I have already used 2 Verbatim 2.4x DVD+r DL(thats 10$Â
> ...



Before you try anything check if the region free in your wiikey is enabled via setup disc 1.3


----------



## TheStump (Feb 9, 2008)

EVERYONE, there is an entire thread about what media has been most successful burning SSBB dvd9, go find it!

on another note, i can't believe the people complaining about spending a whole $10 on blank dvd's to burn their pirated (free $50US/$100AU) game.  Grow up, your getting something (which is most certainly worth buying and waiting for) for free and you complain about your lack of research you have applied to getting a pirated game working.
either,

A) trying researching
B) be patient and STFU and stop flooding the forums with your endless "HOW TO GET BRAWL WORKING ON MY WIIKEY" posts.

considering the average post count here is about 10, i could care less about your opinions, so keep them to yourself and keep the chatter about HOW to get the game working in the other thread.


----------



## stArman15 (Feb 9, 2008)

junkmonk thanks for answering but i have already checked the regionoverride and put it on "ON".
maybe i should change from 6x to 3x? edit: just did didnt work
And thanks TheStump for flooding, by the way the more people asks for help the more there is to read
i have been working on this for 10hours now...
edit: Is there a way to check if you got the 1.9g version?. the one who chipped the wiikey told me he updated it to 1.9g but im not sure anymore...


----------



## paOol (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(JossyHadash @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> face it guys
> it only works on wiikey
> and even there it has issues
> 
> BAD DUMP




lol? works fine on cyclowiz.
i don't see how its a bad dump either.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(stArman15 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> And thanks TheStump for flooding, by the way the more people asks for help the more there is to read
> i have been working on this for 10hours now...



Wow i flooded a 61 page topic with one post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_"the more people asks for help the more there is to read"_, the only problem is that its all the same crap.  If you used the SEARCH function you would realise that all the other newcomers are making new threads about their issues.  Theres about a thousand of them, i'm sure your problem have been answered about 20 times at least, your just to lazy to search for it.  Which would have saved you about 9 of those 10 hours.

_"i have been working on this for 10hours now..."_ ....all i have to say is wow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Please keep discussion about the game itself rather than how to get it working on .
You all may as well be asking "DOES IT WORK ON PAL?!"


it seems brawl's release date hasn't even been announced in Australia yet, looks like 4th quarter ATM.  Man we get screwed over something fierce by release dates here.  I really do hope N starts releasing online content soon.  I feel bad that so many people are modding theirs wii's because of release dates and prices, which intern steers 3rd party devs away, but its the only way we can convince N to start doing something similar to Steam.  If N starts releasing full downloadable games  via some online server at a much cheaper price, we all win.  Devs can release games easier, we pay less, consoles sell more (if thats even possible ATM) and the only losers are places like EBgames and Gamestop, who in all honesty no one likes.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(JossyHadash @ Feb 8 2008 said:


> face it guys
> it only works on wiikey
> and even there it has issues
> 
> BAD DUMP








It's not a bad dump. Do you even know what a bad dump means? Sheesh too many kids on gbatemp.


----------



## Bloodlust (Feb 9, 2008)

When these kiddies are using a D2Ckey or can't burn a working copy for their Wiikeys = baddump... tsk tsk...


----------



## Kenshin2k (Feb 9, 2008)

i have used verbatim dl..but i get the error 0001

have wiikey 1.9g 


i´ve read here that other users got it to work with verbatim... 

is there any solution?


----------



## Xtreamer (Feb 9, 2008)

I had a working copy on a verbatim disc, but it now has stopped working..
freezes during the opening movie, wiikey is set to 3x readspeed and region override is on.

don't know what to do, the wii seems to have pretty crappy quality laser thou..

anyone tried this? http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:TzVut...clnk&cd=4&gl=fi

-Xt


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 9, 2008)

new problem here people.
after playing every mode, and i unlock all characters in vs matches, now going through SSE. right after the video of bowser making zelda into a trophy i get a freeze every time, on multiple discs of multiple speeds.

has anyone got that far?


----------



## TehLink (Feb 9, 2008)

I have gone through the whole SSE, I have never had it freeze/crash on me once.


----------



## Puxel (Feb 9, 2008)

this sucks. I have to redownload it. the first one I got from usenet was missing some of the rars I think (every time I tried to extract it, it said some were corrupt). I started a torrent of the same name, and got the missing rar files, put them in the same folder, and ripped it. I have the ISO here, but it won't burn in any application I have.


----------



## snypylo (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> this sucks. I have to redownload it. the first one I got from usenet was missing some of the rars I think (every time I tried to extract it, it said some were corrupt). I started a torrent of the same name, and got the missing rar files, put them in the same folder, and ripped it. I have the ISO here, but it won't burn in any application I have.


Did you use PAR files?


----------



## Puxel (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(snypylo @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > this sucks. I have to redownload it. the first one I got from usenet was missing some of the rars I think (every time I tried to extract it, it said some were corrupt). I started a torrent of the same name, and got the missing rar files, put them in the same folder, and ripped it. I have the ISO here, but it won't burn in any application I have.
> ...



There were some .par2 files in the pack, but the torrents I saw didnt have them so i forgot about them. What do they do? how do i use them? This is my first Dual layer disc.

Edit: oh. thanks. Im running Quick par on them now.


----------



## iffy525 (Feb 10, 2008)

My uncompressed SSBB iso is only 7.92gb, is that okay?


----------



## thehoff (Feb 10, 2008)

the funny thing is, when SBB comes out in the US, people wasted their money for DVD-Rs and DLs for the JAP version, and you could buy an original SSBB for the same money in the end, lmao


----------



## domislong (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe if you bought the DVDs for about $20 each...


----------



## coolbho3000 (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(snypylo @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 9 2008 said:
> ...


Heh, remember, many of your Usenet downloads will need this. Alt.Binz is a nice client that will do this automatically for you.

Today I'm going to get some Verbatim +R to try as the Memorex has given me no luck.


----------



## Julian (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JossyHadash @ Feb 8 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > face it guys
> ...



I hope you two swallow your own words.

Someone has created their own dump, and it works on their d2c, and he went to download the caravan release, *AND IT DOES NOT WORK*.

Per say, it may not be a "bad dump," but something about it is bad.

source: http://psx-scene.com/forums/d2ckey/64193-s...ork-d2ckey.html  Nikkuchan's posts can be found on pages 1, 2, and 7.


----------



## moofiee (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(thehoff @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> the funny thing is, when SBB comes out in the US, people wasted their money for DVD-Rs and DLs for the JAP version, and you could buy an original SSBB for the same money in the end, lmao



i onli used like 1 disc and it worked for sbb jap ? loL~ 7SGD dollars for one.  dirt cheap over here lol. Imation ftw =D


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(TehLink @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> I have gone through the whole SSE, I have never had it freeze/crash on me once.



care to share the burner/brand/speed you used? im at the part in sse where zelda is turned into a trophy. crashes every time right after that video. everything else works. intro movie smooth, 'bonus' movies play perfectly. i already have all characters but wtf i want top play sse


----------



## thehoff (Feb 10, 2008)

i meant tthe people who keep trying lol


----------



## Mystery (Feb 10, 2008)

I burned it with a LITE-ON SOHW-1693S burner and a memorex DVD+DL with img burn and changed the booktype on imgburn to LITEON and DVD+DL on DVD-ROM and it works alright.. i changed the wiikey settings to region override ON and disc speed to 6X and it works.. when i change it to 3x it gets to loading screen and when the screen turns white it just doesn't read properly =P but once in a blue moon.. it fails to read on the wii menu entirely on 6x.. all in all it works okay =)


----------



## DAREALGUMMY (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm guessing the I/O error I get when burning this game is MY computer having issues? I've tried it twice and each time it got a little further in burning. I have one DL disc left...should I try again or just try to get it done on a better machine?


----------



## Puxel (Feb 11, 2008)

AGH! ITS BEEN TOO LONG!
I still dont have it, and I'm so close. I'm trying to burn the file with imgburn/nero and im getting an error about power calibration. any help?


----------



## Sonicandtails (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(DAREALGUMMY @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm guessing the I/O error I get when burning this game is MY computer having issues? I've tried it twice and each time it got a little further in burning. I have one DL disc left...should I try again or just try to get it done on a better machine?


An I/O error with ImgBurn is a media problem, pretty much confirmed. Buy different media.


----------



## trahh (Feb 11, 2008)

Can i just get a quick confirm if online play works or not? I really don't feel like looking through at 64 pages ;(


----------



## airjordan565 (Feb 11, 2008)

you can play against friends online through friend codes...you wont be able to play gainst anyone because Nintendo has blocked the American IP adresses from playing online


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(airjordan565 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> you can play against friends online through friend codes...you wont be able to play gainst anyone because Nintendo has blocked the American IP adresses from playing online


Those assholes (thanks for making brawl though)


----------



## epu708 (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> AGH! ITS BEEN TOO LONG!
> I still dont have it, and I'm so close. I'm trying to burn the file with imgburn/nero and im getting an error about power calibration. any help?


it could be ur blank dvd wasn't design to be burnt at low speed.
try higher speed when burning.


----------



## Puxel (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(epu708 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Puxel @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > AGH! ITS BEEN TOO LONG!
> ...


I went out and bought some more blank DL DVDs. $15 for a 15 pack. Im burning it now at 2.4x and nothing's come up yet


----------



## Jokiz (Feb 11, 2008)

PAL user here, I first burned the the DVD5 with Verbatim DVD+R, I did the 15% trick and everything worked fine.
Then I tried the DVD9 version, I first burned with Traxdata DVD+R DL (Brickblocked ISO!) and I got alot of disc errors and stuff.
Then I tried on a 8x Verbatim DVD+R DL and burned at 2,4x speed in IMGburn, everything seemed to work fine, no updates (Since I did the 15% trick on the DVD5 version) but then I found a problem! Mario's DOWN B attack and Squirtles B attack made the game freeze! But I changed from 50hz mode to 60hz mode and now everything is fine!

Been playing for over 10 hours, finished SSE, have all characters, played alot of online matches and not a single error yet!

So works fine here!

Wii 3.1E with Wiikey 1.9g Beta here btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BEST GAME ON THE WII YET!

10/10!


----------



## El Xando (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Jokiz @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> PAL user here, I first burned the the DVD5 with Verbatim DVD+R, I did the 15% trick and everything worked fine.
> Then I tried the DVD9 version, I first burned with Traxdata DVD+R DL (Brickblocked ISO!) and I got alot of disc errors and stuff.
> Then I tried on a 8x Verbatim DVD+R DL and burned at 2,4x speed in IMGburn, everything seemed to work fine, no updates (Since I did the 15% trick on the DVD5 version) but then I found a problem! Mario's DOWN B attack and Squirtles B attack made the game freeze! But I changed from 50hz mode to 60hz mode and now everything is fine!
> 
> ...


QFMFW
But seriously it's a great game.


----------



## Puxel (Feb 12, 2008)

ah shit. Im stuck with memorex. I can get some verbatim tomorrow, but how do I get these things to work?


----------



## Xedi (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone have any errors like :
Clear Brawl (special Brawl, the other option besides metal on that line) making the game freeze
The game slowing down

I've burnt quite a few DVDs, on some of them everything works (cleared SSE, all characters and stages, ...) but still get thoses two annoyances...

Do you think this comes from the DVD ? I mean the game slowing down on regular brawls (and it is very noticeable) (not online or anything) seems strange and I wouldn't think it's the disc... (Actually, sometimes it slows down even in the menus, the hand that appears to select the characters moves very slowly...)

Any ideas ?


Edit : Here's an image of the clear brawl going wrong (it froze seconds after taking the screenshot)




It appears and crashes in exactly the same way with all the DVDs I have.


----------



## nd731 (Feb 13, 2008)

I tried a new burn with the same media i had before(HP DVD+R DL) but using IMGburn, and i got the game to work. But after beating classic mode, i got a black screen and the system froze. Tried the bonus movies and it gave me the error message screen. Played SSE/adventure mode and got to the point with DK and Fox and it froze. 

Do you guys think this is just a bad burn or is my ISO missing files? It's 7.92GB. I burned it at 2.4x


----------



## El Xando (Feb 13, 2008)

Try 4x.


----------



## nd731 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! I will try it today.


----------



## nd731 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tried it. Still not working. Even tried burning it on 1x with the very last HP Dvd+r DL disc. I guess i'll have to try it on a different brand. 

Verbatims and memorex are the most successful ones correct?


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(nd731 @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> Tried it. Still not working. Even tried burning it on 1x with the very last HP Dvd+r DL disc. I guess i'll have to try it on a different brand.
> 
> Verbatims and memorex are the most successful ones correct?


Correct. What modchip do you have?


----------



## nd731 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have wiikey with 1.9g. My wii fw is 3.1j and i also have region override ON and DVDr speed at 6x. The first DL copy which I burned at 2.4x seemed to work fine up to the point where i beat classic mode or try to watch the bonus videos. It also froze on me during adventure mode a couple times. The last 2 copies burned were at 4x and 1x. Neither one of those even loaded up. They both freeze when it tries to load up the intro video.


----------



## T-hug (Feb 16, 2008)

Super_Smash_Bros_Brawl_USA_Wii-RICKROLL Pre'd at 11:58 GMT+0 today.  I refuse to make a thread until it's been confirmed real or not.  Any of the German posters with access online?  Gimme a shout if you can confirm this release.
Also shortly after came: [11:58]  [ Wii ] - [ I_Need_A_WiiKey_Update_USA_Wii-FUCK ]

[-UPDATE-]
Confirmed fake.


----------



## El Xando (Feb 16, 2008)

Have you NEVER heard of rick roll?


----------



## stok3d (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(El Xando @ Feb 16 2008 said:


> Have you NEVER heard of rick roll?



Haha, no doubt!


----------



## stok3d (Feb 17, 2008)

QUOTE(thehoff @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> the funny thing is, when SBB comes out in the US, people wasted their money for DVD-Rs and DLs for the JAP version, and you could buy an original SSBB for the same money in the end, lmao



That's why you do the research, find out what's working for people, and *THEN* burn it or take your five or six dollars and buy a couple duals.. 

As for the hardcore fans who just can't wait to play SSBB, somehow I don't think a wasted blank or two is going to worry them if they actually get to play the GOTY.


----------



## Redsquirrel (Feb 20, 2008)

is matchmaking working on this yet?


----------



## El Xando (Feb 20, 2008)

If you mean Brawl with Anyone, no.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 24, 2008)

Has anyone found an option to select which stages show up on random?  If so, where?

Thanks


----------



## Shinster (Feb 24, 2008)

just click the lower left button while choosing a stage.

that is random stage select.


----------



## gamingguru05 (Feb 24, 2008)

No that is just the random stage button.  That button doesn't let you choose which will be chosen on random.


----------



## Louse76 (Mar 2, 2008)

Could someone please advise where I can find the equivalent of a manual so I can learn the controls and moves properly?

Thanks!


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

Louse76 said:
			
		

> Could someone please advise where I can find the equivalent of a manual so I can learn the controls and moves properly?
> 
> Thanks!



This video may be helpful


----------

